# Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

*Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA*

Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves.

Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera , buscar comida, pareja y criar a sus hijos , el autista no podrá sobrevivir ni unas horas .
para el ratón , él es el centro del mundo . Su especie también es la más importante y todas las demás son un incordio.

entonces ¿ qué es lo que determina el endiosamiento del ser humano ?
Somos el mismo ser . No solo tenemos la misma estructura y los mismos órganos sino que tenemos las mismas emociones , deseos y miedos.

Lo que motiva a cualquier pariente animal es lo mismo que nos motiva a nosotros, con la circunstancia de que somos los humanos los que vivimos desnaturalizados como los animales que viven en un zoo.









*seguimos siendo anémonas rodeados de cuerpo.*

para proteger esa anémona y conseguir reproducirse fuera del agua los cuerpos son el ecosistema que les protegen .

testículos y ovarios rodeados de cuerpo . Somos un pequeño mar andante . El útero de nuestras madres , el líquido amniótico tiene la misma salinidad y la misma temperatura que el agua marina donde nació LUCA. 

aquí ves a nuestros antepasados desovando





No es que descendamos de los cnidarios . lo seguimos siendo.



Los cuerpos somos ecosistemas que rodean a lo único que importa que es el ovario de las hembras ( la anémona ) que sigue generando vida .

los úteros son pequeños mares donde empezó la vida , a la misma temperatura y salinidad .

*La composición del líquido amniótico cambia a lo largo del embarazo, se parece bastante al plasma materno y el grado de salinidad que presenta es similar al agua marina.*










El líquido amniótico y lo que debemos saber


Todos hemos oído hablar del líquido amniótico, pero siempre viene bien saber algo más sobre él. Se forma en la cuarta semana de embarazo, el embrión ya ha...




www.bebesymas.com





Hace 3.500 millones de años, en un mar poblado de bacterias o células móviles, unas atrapaban a otras e incorporaban su energía , lo que se conoce como alimentándose. pero ocurrió un fenómeno extraordinario que una célula gorda incorporó a otra a sí misma naciendo el primer organismo pluricelular del que tú desciendes .

Tu has sido ese pequeño microbio en los testículos de tu padre y luego has sido un pez, una rana y un mono en el útero de tu madre.


*último ancestro común* (*LCA*, _last common ancestor_)


*Cnidarios: medusas, corales, anémonas, hydras... | Ciencia y Biología*
El filo cnidaria (o cnidarios) son los organismos marinos más conocidos y también temidos, las medusas y los pólipos se engloban en este grupo.
cienciaybiologia.com





















Imagínate que te invitan a un viaje espacial a un bonito planeta para una estancia de visita en la que podrás experienciar sin límites , relacionarte con las múltiples formas de vida que que allí habitan , negociar libremente y acumular recursos y tesoros ...

... pero que cuando acabe el viaje tendrás que dejarlo todo porque morirás !

* Bienvenido .

Si tu quieres saber el valor de la vida, sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.*

Los seres vivos , desde una enorme ballena azul a un diminuto ácaro, somos descendientes del mismo antepasado común.
Somos ecosistemas , universos en donde SOBREVIVE PASANDO DE CUERPO EN CUERPO NUESTRO ANTEPASADO COMÚN.

Hace 3.500 millones de años, en un mar poblado de bacterias o células móviles, unas atrapaban a otras e incorporaban su energía , lo que se conoce como alimentándose.
Lo que hacen los leucocitos de nuestra sangre , que es mar, a la misma temperatura del mar ancestral, cuando el leucocito persigue y atrapa a un virus.
Pero LUCA, como si de un virus se tratase, incorporó el genoma de la otra al suyo propio y sucedió un asombroso proceso que generó al primer ser vivo pluricelular .

*TU HAS SIDO EN UN MOMENTO DE TU VIDA , UNO DE ESOS MICROBIOS, JUSTO ANTES DE FUNDIRTE CON EL ÓVULO.

la fecundación es como un globo al que se lanzan muchos dardos. La posibilidad de que un espermatozoide llegue al óvulo es remota, por eso es necesario que sean millones que las posibilidades aumentan , pero siempre azarosas. *
Recuerden que nuestros antepasados los peces fecundan en el agua.

los cuerpos son " como teléfonos móviles " que cuando compras uno nuevo ( reproducción ) sacas la tarjeta y los datos que es lo que realmente importa.
El nuevo es una adaptación a un medio cambiante.
La evolución es algo casual y circunstancial . No es necesario el cambio si el medio no cambia , de hecho ahí siguen existiendo los monos, los reptiles, los anfibios, los peces, e incluso nuestras antepasadas las bacterias.
Las nuevas formas de vida son adaptaciones para dar la oportunidad al genoma a que sobreviva en diferentes medios.

justo en el minuto 5 puedes observar el orgasmo de la hembra de nuestros antepasados los peces y la razón biológica para que se quedase inmóvil.
Las drogas artificiales funcionan en nuestro cerebro, porque existen los receptores de placer para los chutes que nuestro comportamiento dirigido nos regala si hacemos las cosas bien.











Último antepasado común universal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
LUCA primer ser vivo del cual descienden todos los existentes. Como tal, es el antepasado común más reciente de todo el conjunto de organismos vivos actuales y probablemente también de todos los conocidos como fósiles, aunque no se puede descartar teóricamente que se identifiquen restos de otros seres vivos de la misma o mayor antigüedad que él. Se estima que vivió hace alrededor de 3.500 millones de años.
También se denomina *último antepasado universal* (*LUA*, _last universal ancestor_) y *último ancestro común* (*LCA*, _last common ancestor_) o simplemente *ancestro universal*.

En relación a la forma del pene humano ...https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/por-que-los-penes-tienen-forma-de-champinon-la-ciencia-tiene-la-respuesta.1157756/
Somos la única especie de humanos, porque las demás se mataban los machos por conseguir a las hembras. La nuestra lucha en el interior de las vaginas
“Humanos y chimpancés somos casi la misma criatura” .Entrevista al primatólogo Tetsuro Matsuzawa que está estos días en España









relación entre monogamia, poligamia y tamaño del pene y los testículos El maquillaje de las hembras humanas es lo mismo que las señales visuales de algunos primates que pasan mucho tiempo sentados ocultan sus genitales que informan de su estado de ovulación.





#educacion #cienciaentiktok #aprendeentiktok | TikTok


207.2K me gusta,6.8K comentarios.Video de TikTok de BiologiaDesdeCero (@biologiadesdecero): «#educacion #cienciaentiktok #aprendeentiktok». sonido original - BiologiaDesdeCero.




vm.tiktok.com




La duda de Darwin (Trailer)

PREMASTICACIÓN : Precursor beso de lengua. Es un ritual instintivo en el que la lengua representa el bolo alimenticio premasticado de la madre al bebé


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

Todo esto se entiende mejor si vamos al origen.
Los cuerpos, los llamados seres vivos, somos ecosistemas andantes para proteger al genoma. 
Somos un pequeño mar donde habita el ovario, que es la anémona de la que descendemos. 

Nosotros, los cnidarios, antes de ser anémonas fuimos bacterias y después babosas marinas y luego peces.
Ese mismo proceso se sigue produciendo hoy en día pues hemos sido un organismo unicelular en los testículos de nuestro padre y luego nos fundimos con el otro organismo que es el óvulo. Se repite un proceso milagroso en el que esos dos organismos formaron el primero pluricelular que se llama LUCA y del que todos descendemos. 

El orgasmo por lo tanto, ni siquiera lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces, ni siquiera las babosas sino la anémonas, que se ponen de acuerdo para soltar el semen y los óvulos al mismo tiempo. Si no fuese así se quedaría diluido en el mar y no sería posible la fecundación.

Ese proceso fisiológico que es el coito, no es voluntario sino un mecanismo como masticar la comida controlado por la bioquímica que nos dirige como autómatas, como a cualquier animal. El deseo sexual es un estado de hipnosis, como el de un sediento en el desierto cuya única obsesión es conseguir agua para poder sobrevivir. 

La reproducción es la razón de existir de todos los seres vivos. 








Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo

*Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo
Con esta práctica, los animales, que son hermafroditas, pugnan por ejercer de macho y poder así seguir fecundando*

Un equipo internacional de *científicos* ha descubierto que las* babosas de mar *se *apuñalan mutuamente *durante el* sexo *en lo que los expertos han definido como "un excepcional comportamiento de *apareamiento* traumático". En el trabajo, que ha sido publicado en Proceedings of the Royal Society B, los investigadores explican que el apareamiento de la babosa de mar comienza como muchos otros del mundo animal. Se trata de un juego lento en el que los dos amantes entrelazan sus cuerpos. Pero segundos después ambos ejemplares se apuñalan mutuamente en la cabeza, con un apéndice situado en el pene parecido a un estilete.

Con este comportamiento, inyectan sustancias químicas en el cuerpo de su pareja directamente en el* cerebro*, tratando de cambiar la conducta del otro en su propio beneficio. Como consecuencia de esta acción, los animales se quedan* bloqueados *uno junto al otro durante 40 minutos.

*Lucha por ejercer de macho*
Esta práctica atiende a que, aunque todas las babosas son* hermafroditas*, cada miembro de la pareja rivaliza por desempeñar el *papel de macho *durante el apareamiento con el fin de ser quien fecunde a más babosas. Tras la inyección, las babosas son reacias a seguir fecundando. De este modo, el ejemplar apuñalado se 'convierte' en la *hembra*. 






Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info















Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva

¿POR QUÉ LOS PENES TIENEN FORMA DE CHAMPIÑÓN? LA CIENCIA TIENE LA RESPUESTA


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

¿Y qué necesidad tenemos de ser conscientes? No necesitamos un Yo consciente que nos atormente todo el tiempo con deseos y miedos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> ¿Y qué necesidad tenemos de ser conscientes? No necesitamos un Yo consciente que nos atormente todo el tiempo con deseos y miedos.









La conciencia es un mecanismo de superviviencia.
Todos los seres vivos son conscientes de si mismos y de las situaciones emocionales que viven en cada momento. No podrían sobrevivir si no fuese así.
Pensar que un conejo va dando trompicones sin ton ni son , es una ingenuidad.


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La conciencia es un mecanismo de superviviencia.
> Todos los seres vivos son conscientes de si mismos y de las situaciones emocionales que viven en cada momento. No podrían sobrevivir si no fuese así.
> Pensar que un conejo va dando trompicones sin ton ni son , es una ingenuidad.



Sí, a primera vista parece que la consciencia es una herramienta que la naturaleza a puesto a nuestra disposición. Otras veces me parece que va más allá y me ofrece cosas que "no necesito" evolutivamente hablando. Hay aspectos de la consciencia que trascienden la mera utilidad evolutiva, pienso yo, como estados no ordinarios alcanzados con algunas sustancias, me hacen sospechar que faltan algunas variables, y que las cosas no son tan simples.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Sí, a primera vista parece que la consciencia es una herramienta que la naturaleza a puesto a nuestra disposición. Otras veces me parece que va más allá y me ofrece cosas que "no necesito" evolutivamente hablando. Hay aspectos de la consciencia que trascienden la mera utilidad evolutiva, pienso yo, como estados no ordinarios alcanzados con algunas sustancias, me hacen sospechar que faltan algunas variables, y que las cosas no son tan simples.



No pienses de la forma antropocéntrica en la que te han adoctrinado. 
Abre tu mente. 

No tenemos ni idea de las civilizaciones que conviven con nosotros. 
Todas las especies animales se comunican y viven en su propio universo. 
A veces podemos percibir en la lejanía algo de su mundo , pero conceptualmente estamos tan en la inopia como los estaban los intelectuales contemporáneos de Darwin , que ni se les pasaba por la cabeza que un caballo y un burro tenían un antepasado común. aunque parece evidente.


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No pienses de la forma antropocéntrica en la que te han adoctrinado.
> Abre tu mente.
> 
> No tenemos ni idea de las civilizaciones que conviven con nosotros.
> ...



Vaya, Ataraxio, no pensaba que fueras un magufo y creyeras en esas chorradas. A mí eso de que otras civilizaciones vivan con nosotros me parece una afirmación demasiado fuerte como para aceptarla sin una mínima prueba, y más ahora que todo apunta a lo contrario, y no hay evidencia alguna de civilizaciones pasadas hasta el momento. De hecho, desde que proliferaron los móviles con cámara, desaparecieron los OVNIS.
Otra cosa es la necesidad que tenemos de racionalizar las cosas y darles una explicación... por absurda que sea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Vaya, Ataraxio, no pensaba que fueras un magufo y creyeras en esas chorradas. A mí eso de que otras civilizaciones vivan con nosotros me parece una afirmación demasiado fuerte como para aceptarla sin una mínima prueba, y más ahora que todo apunta a lo contrario, y no hay evidencia alguna de civilizaciones pasadas hasta el momento. De hecho, desde que proliferaron los móviles con cámara, desaparecieron los OVNIS.
> Otra cosa es la necesidad que tenemos de racionalizar las cosas y darles una explicación... por absurda que sea.



No lo has entendido porque piensas de una forma antropocéntrica tal como te han enseñado.

Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano y la tecnología, que es algo muy reciente, ya existían los ecosistemas habitados de otras especies de animales que no necesitaron ni a los humanos , ni a los veterinarios , ni a los ecologistas, para prosperar y vivir su vida. 
Lo que para ti y tanta gente son solo parte del paisaje, en realidad son civilizaciones . 

Date cuenta que es muy difícil interpretar la comunicación, ahora me resulta difícil a mi transmitir el concepto y que llegue al receptor. 
De la misma manera que muchas veces entre un padre y un hijo adolescente tampoco hay cauces de comunicación. 
Es mucho más fácil entendernos con un chino, que interpretar la vida de los llamados animales. 

La tradición religiosa de considerar al ser humano como " el rey de la creación " a los animales al servicio y disfrute del hombre, cosas para comer y poco más , el humano a imagen y semejanza de dios, aún en las nuevas sociedades en teoría laicas, mantienen conceptos ancestrales. 

Nada , absolutamente nada distingue a un ser humano de cualquier otro animal. 
La tecnología, la luz eléctrica , son inventos recientes del conocimiento acumulado de miles de años. Nuestros bisabuelos no tenían electricidad.


----------



## latiendo (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los seres vivos , desde una enorme ballena azul a un diminuto ácaro, somos descendientes del mismo antepasado común.
> Somos ecosistemas , universos en donde SOBREVIVE PASANDO DE CUERPO EN CUERPO NUESTRO ANTEPASADO COMÚN.
> 
> Hace 3.500 millones de años, en un mar poblado de bacterias o células móviles, unas atrapaban a otras e incorporaban su energía , lo que se conoce como alimentándose.
> ...



Ni una sola forma de vida de este universo se debe al azar. El azar no es ninguna fuerza de la naturaleza.

Cuanto más sabemos de este mundo más nos damos cuenta de que el universo es como un gran tablero de ajedrez con sus reglas.

De todas las jugadas que se puedan dar en un tablero de ajedrez, ninguna se deberá al azar, solo se darán las jugadas que las reglas del juego permitan desde el inicio mismo del juego. Cualquier “jugada nueva” que se dé, no será nueva ni casual sino que esa posibilidad ya estaba contenida y permitida desde el inicio mismo del juego.

Es como plantar una semilla y decir que el árbol que surge de ella en el transcurso del tiempo se debe a la casualidad. Pues no, si el árbol crece se debe a la información contenida desde el principio en la semilla.

La existencia del ser humano no se debe a ningún azar, toda la información que lo ha hecho posible ya estaba presente en el inicio mismo del Universo.

La “teoría” de la evolución de Darwin no es más que una perversión masona de la explicación de la evolución de San Agustín “rationes seminales”


Spoiler: LAS RATIONES SEMINALES



La teoría de las “rationes seminales” trata de la forma en que Dios crea el mundo, si en su totalidad o de forma progresiva.

S. Agustín afirma en su teoría que las “rationes seminales” son los gérmenes de las cosas, las cosas en su potencialidad que está hecha. Aquí están las cosas que han de ser pero que no han sido hechas.

Estas rationes (razones) son invisibles y se desarrollan en el medio adecuado o, por el contrario, pueden, sin las circunstancias precisas, no desarrollarse o desaparecer. No son pasivas y tienden al autodesarrollo. San Buenaventura, que aceptó esta doctrina, las comparó con el capullo de una rosa, que sin ser aún rosa, está ésta comprendida en él.

La razón última por la que San Agustín plantea esta retorcida cuestión no tiene una motivación filosófica, sino exegética, para poder conciliar los diferentes puntos de vista del Eclesiastés y el Génesis. En el primero se afirma que Dios creó todas las cosas juntas, y en el Génesis que cada cosa y especie se van creando progresivamente mediante un espacio de seis días.

Con su teoría, S. Agustín salva problemas de diferencias. Dios crea todo de una vez, pero esto no aparece todo en el mismo instante, sino de forma progresiva, según necesidad y condiciones. Está todo creado desde el principio, incluso antes de que aparezca.

Agustín no podía utilizar el término “seminales” pues en Gen. 1. 11 se afirma que Dios produjo la hierba verde antes que las semillas de éstas. Así queda que Dios crea las razones seminales, de éstas se deriva el trigo y de aquí, en último lugar las semillas que recomienzan el ciclo.

http://www.titoct200.com/Activos/Filosofia/San_Agustin.pdf


----------



## ignominias (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No lo has entendido porque piensas de una forma antropocéntrica tal como te han enseñado.
> 
> Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano y la tecnología, que es algo muy reciente, ya existían los ecosistemas habitados de otras especies de animales que no necesitaron ni a los humanos , ni a los veterinarios , ni a los ecologistas, para prosperar y vivir su vida.
> Lo que para ti y tanta gente son solo parte del paisaje, en realidad son civilizaciones .
> ...



Todo eso que dices son conclusiones sobre las percepciones que hacen que tú "sientas" que eso es así, y que tienes la razón. Pero no deja de ser más que eso: una sensación. Nunca podremos llegar más allá de las sensaciones de las cosas que los órganos nos permitan sentir o experimentar. Yo creo que somos como recipientes que recibimos esos estímulos y los interpretamos. A partir de ahí construimos el mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Ni una sola forma de vida de este universo se debe al azar. El azar no es ninguna fuerza de la naturaleza.
> 
> Cuanto más sabemos de este mundo más nos damos cuenta de que el universo es como un gran tablero de ajedrez con sus reglas.
> 
> ...



los monos no evolucionaron a humanos en el continente americano


----------



## latiendo (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los monos no evolucionaron a humanos en el continente americano



¿Y en qué contradice eso la explicación de San Agustin? Repito: el azar no es ninguna fuerza natural.

S. Agustín afirma en su teoría que las “rationes seminales” son los gérmenes de las cosas, las cosas en su potencialidad que está hecha. Aquí están las cosas que han de ser pero que no han sido hechas.

Estas rationes (razones) son invisibles y* se desarrollan en el medio adecuado* o, por el contrario,* pueden, sin las circunstancias precisas, no desarrollarse o desaparecer*. No son pasivas y tienden al autodesarrollo.

Dios crea todo de una vez, pero esto no aparece todo en el mismo instante, sino de forma progresiva, *según necesidad y condiciones*. Está todo creado desde el principio, incluso antes de que aparezca. (San Agustín año 354 d.c)


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Y en qué contradice eso la explicación de San Agustin? Repito: el azar no es ninguna fuerza natural.
> 
> S. Agustín afirma en su teoría que las “rationes seminales” son los gérmenes de las cosas, las cosas en su potencialidad que está hecha. Aquí están las cosas que han de ser pero que no han sido hechas.
> 
> ...



pues que por las mismas que los monos, nuestros antepasados no evolucionaron en humanos en América, fue totalmente circunstancial que así sucediese en un momento espacio/tiempo de la presencia de los monos en África , provocado por circunstancias climatológicas. 

Nadie echó de menos a los humanos durante millones de años, y tampoco se les echará de menos cuando nos extingamos.


----------



## latiendo (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues que por las mismas que los monos, nuestros antepasados no evolucionaron en humanos en América,* fue totalmente circunstancial *que así sucediese en un momento espacio/tiempo de la presencia de los monos en África , provocado por circunstancias climatológicas.
> 
> Nadie echó de menos a los humanos durante millones de años, y tampoco se les echará de menos cuando nos extingamos.



Circunstancial y casual no son sinónimos en absoluto, de hecho se podría decir que son antagónicas. Una circunstancia hace alusión a algo concreto y una casualidad hace alusión a circunstancias desconocidas o incluso, a la ausencia de circunstancias.

*circunstancial*
adj. Que implica o denota alguna circunstancia o depende de ella.

*casualidad*
De _casual_1 e _-idad._
Combinación de circunstancias que no se pueden prever ni evitar.

La casualidad no es ninguna fuerza natural. No es más que el desconocimiento o nuestra imposibilidad de prever o conocer las verdaderas circunstancias que concurren para que suceda algo (la evolución en este caso).

La teoría de la evolución de Darwin no es una teoría que proponga una explicación natural a la evolución ya que hace pasar por fuerza natural (el azar, casualidad…) a algo que no lo es. Lo único que se pretendía era pervertir la explicación sobrenatural de la evolución de San Agustín. Nos la colaron en su día y lo siguen haciendo con sus películas.



Qué le vamos a hacer…los masones de alto grado y sus cosas…


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Circunstancial y casual no son sinónimos en absoluto, de hecho se podría decir que son antagónicas. Una circunstancia hace alusión a algo concreto y una casualidad hace alusión a circunstancias desconocidas o incluso, a la ausencia de circunstancias.
> 
> *circunstancial*
> adj. Que implica o denota alguna circunstancia o depende de ella.
> ...



Es un debate tan ingenuo e infantil la presencia de hadas y dioses en la evolución humana, que me niego a entrar en él. 
Entiendo que hay conceptos demasiado novedosos y abstractos para gente que no le interesan pero yo no intentaría convencer a un Talibán que todo lo que cree es una patraña, entre otras cosas porque no me interesa nada de lo que diga para intentar convencerme él a mi y no gano nada con ello.

A Darwin le costó mucho convencer a los científicos de su tiempo , sin duda personas doctas e inteligentes, con una enorme cultura muchísimo mayor que la de cualquier español actual, pues esa gente tomaba a Darwin por un idiota.

En gran medida, todos los humanos actuales somos descendientes de un pequeño grupo de individuos, un cuello de botella que se llama, y que estuvieron a punto de extinguirse como todas las demás especies de humanos .


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es un debate tan ingenuo e infantil la presencia de hadas y dioses en la evolución humana, que me niego a entrar en él.




Respetable opinión.
Pero.
¿Qué lo hace pensar que lo siguiente desmiente lo precedente…?:




ATARAXIO dijo:


> En gran medida, todos los humanos actuales somos descendientes de un pequeño grupo de individuos, un cuello de botella que se llama, y que estuvieron a punto de extinguirse como todas las demás especies de humanos .




Pareciera que es otro cuento de hadas..., con la diferencia que éste es el que a usted le agrada más…
La inconsistencia marcada se llama dogmatismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Respetable opinión.
> Pero.
> ¿Qué lo hace pensar que lo siguiente desmiente lo precedente…?:
> 
> ...



Se llama ciencia. 
De la misma manera que se sabe en un análisis genético que eres hijo de tu madre, se sabe con certeza que la similitud genética de todos los miles de millones de blancos chinos es menor que los individuos de cualquier tribu de bosquimanos. 
Dicho de otra manera, somos como los miles de millones de pollos broiler que se crían y se matan cada año para consumo humano, y que descienden de un único individuo. 
Secuencian el genoma de bosquimanos y bantúes . hay más diferencias genéticas entre dos bosquimanos cualesquiera que entre un europeo y un asiático


----------



## latiendo (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es un debate tan ingenuo e infantil la presencia de hadas y dioses en la evolución humana, que me niego a entrar en él.
> Entiendo que hay conceptos demasiado novedosos y abstractos para gente que no le interesan pero yo no intentaría convencer a un Talibán que todo lo que cree es una patraña, entre otras cosas porque no me interesa nada de lo que diga para intentar convencerme él a mi y no gano nada con ello.
> 
> A Darwin le costó mucho convencer a los científicos de su tiempo , sin duda personas doctas e inteligentes, con una enorme cultura muchísimo mayor que la de cualquier español actual, pues esa gente tomaba a Darwin por un idiota.
> ...



Chaval, por tu respuesta se ve que no has entendido ni una sola palabra de lo que he dicho.

Efectivamente, no puede haber debate.


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se llama ciencia.



Me parece que no.
En todo caso podría ser lo que algunos científicos *dicen* sobre la cuestión contradiciendo lo que OTROS científicos dicen sobre la MISMA cuestión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Me parece que no.
> En todo caso podría ser lo que algunos científicos *dicen* sobre la cuestión contradiciendo lo que OTROS científicos dicen sobre la MISMA cuestión.



Me remito a lo anteriormente dicho sobre entrar en debates con gente que no está a la altura.
Si tienes alguna duda proactiva con el fin de evolucionar en tus prejuicios y dogmas infantiles , es decir que te inculcaron de niño, pues hay cierto margen, pero mamarrachadas de si existen los reyes magos o Santa claus, no, eso no


----------



## latiendo (23 Ago 2019)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Lo que la ciencia nos dice sobre el mundo
> 
> "La materia entendida como sustancia esencial con propiedad propia *no existe*."
> 
> "La vieja imagen del mundo material como compuesto de puro vacío y de bolitas tangibles se ha venido abajo. Hoy día sabemos que el vacío no está vacío del todo (tiene una infinidad de perturbaciones aleatorias -fluctuaciones- que generan partículas "virtuales" que entran y salen de la "realidad")"



¿Cómo es que ese mar de patículas virtuales que componen la materia de una célula (por ejemplo) conocen su función dentro de esa célula?

¿Cómo es que vienen cargadas de información particulas que vienen de la “irrealidad”?

Si la información estuviera contenida en las partículas, esta información debería desaparecer pues estamos hablando de partículas que pierden su continuidad existencial apareciendo y desapareciendo continuamente de la existencia.

La física cuántica no hace sino corroborar la explicación evolutiva de San Agustín que nos habla de “razones invisibles”, de información en definitiva, procedente de más allá de la materia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Cómo es que ese mar de patículas virtuales que componen la materia de una célula
> (por ejemplo) conocen su función dentro de esa célula?
> 
> ¿Cómo es que vienen cargadas de información particulas que vienen de la “irrealidad”?
> ...



*
No te líes. *
Un humano , *el más inteligente de los humanos, que lleve un golpe en la cabeza y se quede drogui, ¿ deja de ser humano ? *somos cuerpos exactamente igual que un cerdo, o un chimpancé. Los delfines desarrollaron un sonar para orientarse en el mar, los elefantes una trompa, los leones una fuerza agresiva, las aves poder volar ..............
Algunos humanos son más inteligentes que otros , una enorme cantidad pasan por la vida comiendo y cagando igual que cualquier otro animal sin haber supuesto nada en la historia de la humanidad. 

No se atribuyan logros de la tecnología. Somos monos desnudos.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *No te líes. *
> Un humano , *el más inteligente de los humanos, que lleve un golpe en la cabeza y se quede drogui, ¿ deja de ser humano ? *somos cuerpos exactamente igual que un cerdo, o un chimpancé. Los delfines desarrollaron un sonar para orientarse en el mar, los elefantes una trompa, los leones una fuerza agresiva, las aves poder volar ..............
> Algunos humanos son más inteligentes que otros , una enorme cantidad pasan por la vida comiendo y cagando igual que cualquier otro animal sin haber supuesto nada en la historia de la humanidad.
> 
> No se atribuyan logros de la tecnología. Somos monos desnudos.



déjate de magufadas y construye unas conclusiones en base a una teoría con sus axiomas y sus teoremas, de momento sueltas lo que se te viene a la cabeza sin formalidad ni rigor alguno (lógico puesto que no hay una teoría de la evolución) de manera que cuadre con tus prejuicios.

Todavía no has explicado el por qué de la consciencia en absoluto. Si le das un golpe a una radio, ¿desaparece la estación emisora?.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Me remito a lo anteriormente dicho sobre entrar en debates con gente que no está a la altura.
> Si tienes alguna duda proactiva con el fin de evolucionar en tus prejuicios y dogmas infantiles , es decir que te inculcaron de niño, pues hay cierto margen, pero mamarrachadas de si existen los reyes magos o Santa claus, no, eso no



Autocrítica, capullo, debes hacer algo de autocrítica.
Con un mínimo de ella detectarias que el único que dice mamarrachadas, eres tú.
En cuanto a los dogmas infantiles, ¿quien crees que te enseñó tu ateismo...?
¿O crees que tu fantasmagoria es diferente o en algún sentido superior a las ofrecidas por cualquier religión...?*NECIO.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Autocrítica, capullo, debes hacer algo de autocrítica.
> Con un mínimo de ella detectarias que el único que dice mamarrachadas, eres tú.
> En cuanto a los dogmas infantiles, ¿quien crees que te enseñó tu ateismo...?
> ¿O crees que tu fantasmagoria es diferente o en algún sentido superior a las ofrecidas por cualquier religión...?*NECIO.*



un tonto que se va al ignore


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Ago 2019)

Nihilismo barato... hace un perfecto dúo con el otro ateo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2019)

El problema de la filosofía y todas las doctrinas que aún con gran sabiduría a veces dan palos de ciego, es que son ANTROPOCÉNTRICAS. 

Entender al ser humano como un ser vivo más , hace que todo cobre sentido y derrumba patrañas y fantasías de dioses y demonios. 

DIOS = JERARQUÍA INSTINTIVA
DEMONIO = DEPREDADORES OCULTOS EN LOS MATORRALES
ULTRAMUNDO = APARICIÓN REPENTINA DEL DEPREDADOR DE LA NADA

La sensación de nuestros antepasados, los cuales forman los conceptos que todavía conservamos, es que los depredadores eran invisibles y aparecían de pronto. No concebían que un leopardo o un león se camuflaba entre los arbustos o la hierba y que unos kilómetros más allá tenía su manada con sus crías, ahora que lo vemos en national geografic.


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Ago 2019)

Todas las hembra de todas las especies sienten un intenso placer orgásmico. 
De hecho las vaginas en la mayoría de los casos tienen movimientos internos involuntarios para estimular al pene. 
Yeguas , lobas, cabras , elefantas ... todas tienen clítoris. Recuerden que partimos del mismo molde y es hacia la mitad del embarazo cuando los clítoris se convierten en penes y el ovario baja al escroto. Hipospadias y testículos sin descender indican que no se completó el proceso de convertir a la hembra en hombre. 
La mente va por otro lado, es una construcción que dependiendo de los casos influye más el comportamiento programado o el aprendido. 

EL ORGASMO VIENE DE NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS LOS PECES, QUE PARA QUE LA HEMBRA EXPULSASE LOS HUEVOS DE FORMA SINCRONIZADA CON EL SEMEN DEL MACHO , EL CEREBRO LE ENVIABA LA SEÑAL . 

MINUTO 4


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las hembra de todas las especies sienten un intenso placer orgásmico.
> De hecho las vaginas en la mayoría de los casos tienen movimientos internos involuntarios para estimular al pene.
> Yeguas , lobas, cabras , elefantas ... todas tienen clítoris. Recuerden que partimos del mismo molde y es hacia la mitad del embarazo cuando los clítoris se convierten en penes y el ovario baja al escroto. Hipospadias y testículos sin descender indican que no se completó el proceso de convertir a la hembra en hombre.
> La mente va por otro lado, es una construcción que dependiendo de los casos influye más el comportamiento programado o el aprendido.
> ...



¿y? no has dicho nada y has negado tradiciones enteras, el sexo puede ser mucho más por obra y gracia de esa mente que consideras algo así como una cagadita evolutiva.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿y? no has dicho nada y has negado tradiciones enteras, el sexo puede ser mucho más por obra y gracia de esa mente que consideras algo así como una cagadita evolutiva.



este cerdo es hombresexual, tiene una parafilia que consiste que el humano le extrae el semen pues él no tiene manos.
Cuando oye llegar al encargado de tal hecho , ya se pone como una moto. 

¿ es más feliz este cerdo que otro ? NO. pues está todo el día pendiente de oír los pasos.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> este cerdo es hombresexual, tiene una parafilia que consiste que el humano le extrae el semen pues él no tiene manos.
> Cuando oye llegar al encargado de tal hecho , ya se pone como una moto.
> 
> ¿ es más feliz este cerdo que otro ? NO. pues está todo el día pendiente de oír los pasos.



que sí, ¿puede un cerdo meditar y dirigir su energía? No tienes ni puta idea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> que sí, ¿puede un cerdo meditar y dirigir su energía? No tienes ni puta idea.



pues medita lo mismo que tu cuando te comportas igual que él


----------



## SOY (26 Ago 2019)

La vida es sueño. Y los sueños, sueños son.


.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## BGA (26 Ago 2019)

Parece que decir "antropocentrismo" sea una especie de sortilegio a favor "el avance científico", como decir "facha" lo sea a favor de los avances sociales y económicos.

Todos los avances necesitan de gente que se desprenda del rigor de su época... mientras el resto de la sociedad vive el rigor de su época. La razón es simple, mientras gente preparada que intuye debe haber algo al otro lado del rigor y se ponga el mundo por montera con su trabajo y compromiso, es necesario que la sociedad en su conjunto viva sujeta al paradigma. Es como en un ejército la diferencia entre los comandos de fuerzas especiales, la vanguardia, la retaguardia y la organización civil en todos los aspectos.

Estas modas de internet que nos invitan a "pensar por nosotros mismos", a no pensar en definitiva sujetos a ningún paradigma, lo que está consiguiendo es aislarnos cada día más, pues muchos pretenden ser independientes, autónomos... y todos los "auto" que se nos ocurra, pero ese desapego, ese ir por libre, antes que propiciar nuevas vías de progreso, convertirá a tantos "autistas" en zombis incomprendidos...

Por eso cuando alguien dice "deje de pensar como le han enseñado", "deje atrás ese sistema de valores que le subyuga", "haz lo que quieras que nadie como tu sabe lo que es bueno para ti"... me pongo a temblar, y no por mi que mis huesos están muy duros, sino por todos esos jóvenes que sin referencias concretas -por imperfectas que sea- se verán lanzados a una carrera hacia ninguna parte.

"Es que usted piensa como católico y por tanto no es libre de pensar lo que quiera". Frases como esa, sustituyendo católico por cualquier otro credo o sistema filosófico, se dicen constantemente en los medios de comunicación aunque de maneras más sutiles, y también por gentes que atraídas por la idea de una libertad sin cuento, las repiten dando a entender que no saben de lo que hablan.

Toda idea, por absurda que sea, es el principio de algo. Deducir que es absurda implica una reflexión y una argumentación. La virtud de las grandes ideas, a parte de las verdades potenciales que expresen, es la de suscitar polémicas que nos obligan a profundizar en ellas, siendo en no pocas ocasiones, factores de crecimiento que se van incorporando a la civilización. Y una civilización sana no renuncia a sus marcos de referencia porque sí, porque lo diga un verbo suelto que sin aportar nada más que un deseo personal o una idealización de las capacidades del individuo "y de la sociedad". 

Afirmar que nuestra autoconciencia es igual a la de los animales es extraordinario y por tanto requiere de una explicación y una demostración extraordinarias. Afirmar que si no hemos prescindido de nuestro antropocentrismo nos incapacita para entender estas revelaciones, me parece muy osado, por decirlo suavemente. Sería como afirmar que no entendemos las ventajas de la pederastia porque estamos atados a un sistema de valores alienante...

Es la idea de construir sobre cimientos frente a construir sobre ruinas. Se admite sin problemas que la ciencia avance sobre cimientos que otros construyeron (caminamos a hombros de gigantes) y se admite la osadía también, pero no se incita a la comunidad científica en su conjunto a que renuncien "a sus prejuicios", es decir, al método científico, a los encadenamientos lógicos causa-efecto... 

Y me resulta curioso observar cómo mentes presuntamente científicas o que ponen a la ciencia como explicación de todo, se nos vuelven anarquistas cuando se trata de la cultura, de los raigambres sociales o de la religión.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ago 2019)

> Es la idea de construir sobre cimientos frente a construir sobre ruinas. Se admite sin problemas que la ciencia avance sobre cimientos que otros construyeron (caminamos a hombros de gigantes) y se admite la osadía también, pero no se incita a la comunidad científica en su conjunto a que renuncien "a sus prejuicios", es decir, al método científico, a los encadenamientos lógicos causa-efecto...
> 
> Y me resulta curioso observar cómo mentes presuntamente científicas o que ponen a la ciencia como explicación de todo, se nos vuelven anarquistas cuando se trata de la cultura, de los raigambres sociales o de la religión.



exactamente BGA, es otra forma más de hipocresía, no quieren aceptar lo que la misma ciencia les dice acerca los límites de la misma o del estado actual de los conocimientos, hasta el punto de que acaban insultando groseramente y diciendo majaderías cuando no saben que contestar,porque ante la evidencia de que ni la vida ni la conciencia están explicadas según un paradigma científicoc por no dar el brazo a torcer y su conocimiento aumentar, se adscriben dogmáticamente a unas hipótesis sin demostrar y algunas muy provisionales e incompletas (entiéndase "teoría" de la evolución, que no saben utilizar rigurosamente la palabra teoría los biologicistas). 

Aparte de negar muchos fenómenos porque sí. 

En el fondo es una forma sofisticada de la falacia naturalista también, ahora el comportamiento de los animales es la regla de oro para el correcto comportamiento humano, hay que joderse, no es que podamos aprender algo, no, es que así debemos comportamos porque somos robots biológicos y estamos programados para eso.

Menuda estupidez obviamente falsa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Parece que decir "antropocentrismo" sea una especie de sortilegio a favor "el avance científico", como decir "facha" lo sea a favor de los avances sociales y económicos.
> 
> Todos los avances necesitan de gente que se desprenda del rigor de su época... mientras el resto de la sociedad vive el rigor de su época. La razón es simple, mientras gente preparada que intuye debe haber algo al otro lado del rigor y se ponga el mundo por montera con su trabajo y compromiso, es necesario que la sociedad en su conjunto viva sujeta al paradigma. Es como en un ejército la diferencia entre los comandos de fuerzas especiales, la vanguardia, la retaguardia y la organización civil en todos los aspectos.
> 
> ...



Es razonable e interesante lo que dices. 

Los animales viven en civilizaciones paralelas algo así como si fuesen extraterrestres. 
El concepto que tu hayas creado o te hayan inculcado sobre los animales , el habitual nada tienen que ver con la realidad. 

Tienes que partir de la base de que llevan millones de años ahí , mucho antes de que se formase el ser humano cuya expresión actual a través de la civilización te hace confundir su esencia animal.

Nada nos separa de los animales , cuando dudes, piensa en una persona que haya tenido un derrame cerebral y haya quedado afectada esa parte del cerebro que nos distingue, como distingue a un loro de un pingüino . La pérdida de capacidad intelectual convierte en animal a esa persona ? 

Los animales no son retrasados mentales. Tienen una sofisticada forma de relacionarse entre ellos y con el medio en el que han evolucionado. 
Cuando tu piensas en animal , piensas en un cerdo hacinado en una granja , o en un corral de gallinas, pero no piensas en la habilidad e inteligencia que tiene que tener cualquier especie para sobrevivir cada día, encontrar comida y agua, superar el frío invierno y los temporales, el tórrido verano y las sequías, construir su cobijo , criar a sus hijos y cuidarlos hasta que se pueden emancipar y encontrar comida por si mismo .
Los depredadores acechan por todos lados , al vida en la selva es dura y frágil , aún así perduran desde hace millones de años, algo que las diferentes especies de humanos, mucho más inteligentes que los chimpancés, no consiguieron. 

El lenguaje articulado de los humanos es una innovación cultural que no sirve para nada. 
Realmente nos seguimos comunicando a través de las emociones. Olvidamos lo que nos dicen pero no como nos han hecho sentir.
HABLAR con palabras , ÚNICAMENTE es una forma de conciliar con otra persona y evitar que nos mate. es como cuando los perros mueven el rabo y las orejas.

Olvidamos todo al mismo momento de que nos lo han contado. excepto chismes que puedan perjudicarnos, del tipo " no vayas por esa zona que ahí habitan lobos " .

Si fuésemos capaces de retener información , seríamos todos catedráticos. 

Olvidarás este texto en dos minutos. tic, tac


----------



## Mr.Foster (26 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es una forma sofisticada de la falacia naturalista también, ahora el comportamiento de los animales es la regla de oro para el correcto comportamiento humano, hay que joderse.



Es otro de los esfuerzos del Ateismo por negar la exclusividad del ser humano y por el mismo motivo, en estos temas de la consciencia, nos abruman con
ejemplos de monitos, loritos,cuervitos y pulpitos haciendo cosas asombrosas, que ellos interpretan como signos de "pensamiento"... es una de las tantas groserias intelectuales del ateo, ninguno de esos "brillantes" ejemplos de astucia animal indica que esos animales "piensen" o que tengan una "mente",simplemente ejecutan programas y subprogramas heredados de sus ancestros, que seguirán repitiendo durante eones sin cambiar un punto o una coma del repertorio.


----------



## BGA (26 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es razonable e interesante lo que dices.
> 
> Los animales viven en civilizaciones paralelas algo así como si fuesen extraterrestres.
> El concepto que tu hayas creado o te hayan inculcado sobre los animales , el habitual nada tienen que ver con la realidad.
> ...



Toda mi vida he tenidos animales a mi alrededor, desde el típico perro callejero que comía en casa (un pueblo) y viene a dormir, incluso con pareja... que he visto de todo, hasta gatos también callejeros que comían de mi mano e incluso me han acompañado en paseos por el campo. Y cómo no animales domésticos de andar por casa. Hoy tengo un perro de aguas "epppañol" -como no podía ser menos- que tiene ya 13 años...

Por estas y otras razones tengo una idea clara de qué va la animalada. Porque los percibo como bichos, a veces incluso como alimañas.... Quién lo diría. Imagine un gato, o al fox que tanto le gustaban las excursiones que nunca volvió... Vacas, burros, cabras, ovejas, mulos, algún caballo, gallinas.... Vamos, lo normal en un pueblo del norte hace años -os veo venir a alguno así es que me doy por enterado-.



> Nada nos separa de los animales , cuando dudes, piensa en una persona que haya tenido un derrame cerebral y haya quedado afectada esa parte del cerebro que nos distingue, como distingue a un loro de un pingüino . La pérdida de capacidad intelectual convierte en animal a esa persona ?



Salvo que somos seres vivos de sangre caliente todos y que todos necesitamos manada y protección, las diferencias son muchas. Abismales. A mis bichos los quiero sin género de dudas y no necesito proyectar en ellos nada que ellos no sean. Son, por decirlo con franqueza, cojonudos, pero además de cojonudos, son animales. 

El aguas es "super" territorial pero le falla la memoria. Te ladraría, como si quisiera comerte en cuanto te acerques, pero al minuto, si no hay nada que le inquiete, eres uno más. Si me voy y regreso, me recibe ladrando, como si no me conociera. Está un poco loco; es predecible, pero le quiero un montón. Es sin más rodeos, "mi perro". He tenido otros más vivos, como más "empáticos" que se dice ahora. Fieles a muerte, dependientes a muerte, condicionados a muerte...

Respecto a la pérdida de las capacidades me adscribo, mientras no se me demuestre lo contrario, a que la señal está ahí pero la radio está estropeada. Las teorías "cerebrocéntricas" no me las creo. Me parecen en su conjunto lo que por otra parte puede lograr la ciencia: sabe cómo funcionan las cosas y cómo se estropean, pero nada más, que no es poco, pero todo en su justa medida. Creo en el espíritu que forma un uno con el cuerpo, que es el ser humano, ni Dios o parte de Dios, ni ángel. Y creo que sin piernas ni brazos uno no puede expresar movimiento o apenas nada, y sin embargo nadie dudaría que ese cuerpo estropeado sea el de un ser humano. Con el cerebro me pasa lo mismo aunque comprendo que la cosa se haga entender con más dificulta. Me refiero al concepto, no a la persona "latente". Prueba de ello es que conocemos casos de gente cerebralmente muerta, que cuando "regresa" relata experiencias e incluso recuerda lecturas y charlas.



> Los animales no son retrasados mentales. Tienen una sofisticada forma de relacionarse entre ellos y con el medio en el que han evolucionado.
> Cuando tu piensas en animal , piensas en un cerdo hacinado en una granja , o en un corral de gallinas, pero no piensas en la habilidad e inteligencia que tiene que tener cualquier especie para sobrevivir cada día, encontrar comida y agua, superar el frío invierno y los temporales, el tórrido verano y las sequías, construir su cobijo , criar a sus hijos y cuidarlos hasta que se pueden emancipar y encontrar comida por si mismo .
> Los depredadores acechan por todos lados , al vida en la selva es dura y frágil , aún así perduran desde hace millones de años, algo que las diferentes especies de humanos, mucho más inteligentes que los chimpancés, no consiguieron.



Parte de la cita anterior queda respondida por mi parte. La vida se agarra a la vida de manera formidable. Estamos "condenados" a la vida y a vivir, salvo algunos humanos que no soportan sufrir y se suicidan. 

El sufrimiento animal da para hilo propio. No conozco ningún animal que mirándose al espejo se reconozca, si acaso ve un peligro o ni siquiera eso y pasa olímpicamente. Mi "aguas" es de esos. No ve nada o no le llama la atención.



> El lenguaje articulado de los humanos es una innovación cultural que no sirve para nada.
> Realmente nos seguimos comunicando a través de las emociones. Olvidamos lo que nos dicen pero no como nos han hecho sentir.
> HABLAR con palabras , ÚNICAMENTE es una forma de conciliar con otra persona y evitar que nos mate. es como cuando los perros mueven el rabo y las orejas.



Eso ya me sorprende que lo diga. ¿Que no sirve para nada?. Bueno, que yo sepa ningún bicho ha demostrado aptitudes filosóficas y si las tuviera, nada indica que puedan salir de él mismo... Es como el chiste del gitano que vendía un burro que sabía leer y el comprador, sintiéndose engañado porque no decía ni mu, fue a reclamarle, a lo que el astuto gitano respondió, es que si sabe leer, lo que no sabe... es "prenunciar"....

Un poco como todo. Como aquel dragón en el garaje que decía Sagan.



> Olvidamos todo al mismo momento de que nos lo han contado. excepto chismes que puedan perjudicarnos, del tipo " no vayas por esa zona que ahí habitan lobos " .



Eso son palabras mayores. Recordamos citas, hechos, palabras, circunstancias con más facilidad cuando están ligados a las emociones. Recordar viene de algo así como echar mano del corazón... Cardio, corda, cordialidad, acuerdo, cortesía... Recuerdo.



> Si fuésemos capaces de retener información , seríamos todos catedráticos.
> 
> Olvidarás este texto en dos minutos. tic, tac



No somos bancos de datos y aunque lo fuéramos si no procesamos esa información por algún motivo, el que sea, se queda ahí, olvidada, como las cintas de casette que no las tiramos por pura nostalgia.

En resumen. "Amo" a los animales. Para mi no hay apenas bicho feos. En todos encuentro un punto de gracia al mismo tiempo que encuentro en ellos un punto salvaje. Cualquier bicho que me toque en suerte, tendrá suerte conmigo. Pero ello no me impide discernir que existe verdaderamente un ellos y un nosotros. El "amor" a mi perro no me ocasionará ninguna duda si tengo que decidir entre su vida y otra humana.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Toda mi vida he tenidos animales a mi alrededor, desde el típico perro callejero que comía en casa (un pueblo) y viene a dormir, incluso con pareja... que he visto de todo, hasta gatos también callejeros que comían de mi mano e incluso me han acompañado en paseos por el campo. Y cómo no animales domésticos de andar por casa. Hoy tengo un perro de aguas "epppañol" -como no podía ser menos- que tiene ya 13 años...
> 
> Por estas y otras razones tengo una idea clara de qué va la animalada. Porque los percibo como bichos, a veces incluso como alimañas.... Quién lo diría. Imagine un gato, o al fox que tanto le gustaban las excursiones que nunca volvió... Vacas, burros, cabras, ovejas, mulos, algún caballo, gallinas.... Vamos, lo normal en un pueblo del norte hace años -os veo venir a alguno así es que me doy por enterado-.
> 
> ...



Hay muchos aspectos que desconoces. ni siquiera tendrías capacidad de asimilarlos.
De la misma manera que sería un shock para un musulmán convencido de la vida de ultratumba, que le digan que no existe dios. 

Por ponerte un simple ejemplo ya que hablas de tu perro , pues toma ...
Este síndrome es el responsable de que tu perro sea cariñoso


Los perros son mutaciones artificiales de lobos , seleccionados por humanos durante miles de generaciones. 

Y concretando esa especie, una cosa es la vida de los lobos en su medio natural y otra unos lobos capturados o nacidos en cautividad que vivan en un recinto de un zoo, que son los animales que tu has visto en tu vida. 

Es como suponer que en una cárcel, un manicomio, o un campo de concentración, los humanos que ahí habitan se comportan de forma natural .


----------



## BGA (26 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay muchos aspectos que desconoces. ni siquiera tendrías capacidad de asimilarlos.
> De la misma manera que sería un shock para un musulmán convencido de la vida de ultratumba, que le digan que no existe dios.
> 
> Por ponerte un simple ejemplo ya que hablas de tu perro , pues toma ...
> ...



Le respeto y no diré nada más. Nuestra posturas respectivas están ahí para quien quiera leerlas y pensarlas. No nos vamos a convencer y no tiene sentido enfrascarnos en un diálogo de sordos.

Un cordial saludo y nos vemos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Le respeto y no diré nada más. Nuestra posturas respectivas están ahí para quien quiera leerlas y pensarlas. No nos vamos a convencer y no tiene sentido enfrascarnos en un diálogo de sordos.
> 
> Un cordial saludo y nos vemos.



Es difícil entender nuevos conceptos. 
El conocimiento es algo físico, el disco duro que es nuestro cerebro se forma por conexiones neuronales que no se pueden deshacer. 
aprender es como formatear el cerebro . Ejemplo de que es algo imposible es el acento con el que se aprende el idioma materno, la dificultad de aprender un idioma en edad adulta, o simplemente la caligrafía tan única , personal que incluso se usa para pruebas " caligráficas " . 

El cerebro es como un tapiz tejido por los años y las experiencias . 

Por eso da igual todo lo que te aporte , aún siendo datos valiosos que podrías aprovechar para tu crecimiento personal, porque tu, al igual que los animales , tienes NEOFOBIA.


----------



## latiendo (26 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es difícil entender nuevos conceptos.
> El conocimiento es algo físico, el disco duro que es nuestro cerebro se forma por conexiones neuronales que no se pueden deshacer.



Chavalito ATARAXIO, veo que sigues sin enterarte de por donde van los tiros. Cuando hablas de lo físico no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.

Este señor del Video es un físico, de los que estudia la materia hasta su esencia, se llamaba Hans Peter Dürr. Escucha lo que tiene que decirte sobre lo "físico" y luego estudia, con un poco de suerte tu cerebro no será un impedimento para que aprendas algo nuevo:


----------



## Mr.Foster (26 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> con un poco de suerte tu cerebro no será un impedimento para que aprendas algo nuevo:



No apueste mucho...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Chavalito ATARAXIO, veo que sigues sin enterarte de por donde van los tiros. Cuando hablas de lo físico no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.
> 
> Este señor del Video es un físico, de los que estudia la materia hasta su esencia, se llamaba Hans Peter Dürr. Escucha lo que tiene que decirte sobre lo "físico" y luego estudia, con un poco de suerte tu cerebro no será un impedimento para que aprendas algo nuevo:



para que veas que hasta los más psicópatas es posible que tengan algo que aportar, me he molestado en indagar de qué va tu ocurrencia.
La materia no existe y es una programación implantada tras la intervención de la raza humana

Patrañas que se intuían con tan solo leer lo que has puesto de introducción.

No hombre no. no son necesarios extraterrestres para entender la civilización , la tecnología y la mente humana.
Las mismas razones que hacen que un caballo sea muy parecido a un burro, y es su origen común, son las que te hacen casi igual a un chimpancé.

Aunque tu vivas en una extraordinaria etapa de la historia de la vida en la tierra que es la tecnológica , tus abuelos no tenían luz eléctrica.
Los monos llevan MILLONES DE AÑOS saltando por las ramas, por esas mismas ramas imaginarias que salta un niño en un parque infantil o cualquier persona haciendo el llamado deporte o ejercicio físico.

pero tu has ido alguna vez a una discoteca abarrotada ? pon tapones en los oído y observa a la gente. ESO QUE VES Y TU ENTRE ELLOS ES LO QUE TU CONFUNDES CON CIVILIZACIÓN.

Las culturas precolombinas no conocían la rueda, ni el metal, ni el arco para la construcción , ni siquiera se les ocurrió la argamasa para unir las piedras. tampoco la escritura ni los cálculos matemáticos. Llevaban el mismo tiempo en el planeta que todos los demás . Las tribus actuales ahí las tienes, igual que hace cien mil años.

Tuvieron que pasar muchos siglos para que los que hacían chozas de piedra redondas , emulando las anteriores de paja, se diesen cuenta que si las hacían cuadradas podían aprovechar las paredes con la casa vecina o hacer diferentes estancias, además de organizar el poblado de una forma estructural. No sé porque pierdo el tiempo con chiflados, es por si alguien lo lee que sea normal.


----------



## latiendo (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para que veas que hasta los más psicópatas es posible que tengan algo que aportar, me he molestado en indagar de qué va tu ocurrencia.
> La materia no existe y es una programación implantada tras la intervención de la raza humana
> 
> Patrañas que se intuían con tan solo leer lo que has puesto de introducción.



Si claro, también hay por ahí una página de la tierra plana que nombra a fisicos como Dürr para justificar no se qué...por eso no hay nada nuevo que estudiar y tal...Pero quué patético eres chaval...


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Si claro, también hay por ahí una página de la tierra plana que nombra a fisicos como Dürr para justificar no se qué...por eso no hay nada nuevo que estudiar y tal...Pero quué patético eres chaval...



ni has leído lo que he puesto. por eso crees bobadas. Ya lo sabes todo


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es otro de los esfuerzos del Ateismo por negar la exclusividad del ser humano y por el mismo motivo, en estos temas de la consciencia, nos abruman con
> ejemplos de monitos, loritos,cuervitos y pulpitos haciendo cosas asombrosas, que ellos interpretan como signos de "pensamiento"... es una de las tantas groserias intelectuales del ateo, ninguno de esos "brillantes" ejemplos de astucia animal indica que esos animales "piensen" o que tengan una "mente",simplemente ejecutan programas y subprogramas heredados de sus ancestros, que seguirán repitiendo durante eones sin cambiar un punto o una coma del repertorio.



yo creo que a veces tienen chispas de conciencia, de individualidad, sobre todo, o quizás exclusivamente, los animales domésticos que conviven mucho con los seres humanos.

Pero son eso chispas, el ser humano está ardiendo todo el rato, unos se empeñan en apagar su fuego divino.

Yo pienso que sufren más que perros, de ahí la histeria colectiva de las sociedades ateas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo creo que a veces tienen chispas de conciencia, de individualidad, sobre todo, o quizás exclusivamente, los animales domésticos que conviven mucho con los seres humanos.
> 
> Pero son eso chispas, el ser humano está ardiendo todo el rato, unos se empeñan en apagar su fuego divino.
> 
> Yo pienso que sufren más que perros, de ahí la histeria colectiva de las sociedades ateas.



actualmente gracias a la infinidad de teléfonos móviles que graban por todos lados se están viendo comportamientos increíbles. 
Yo llevo mucho tiempo investigando la cuestión y sé que es un cortocircuito de pronto para gente como tu, suponer que los animales son solo cosas que comen y cagan y dan trompicones sin ton ni son huyendo todo el rato. 

No, hombre no. lo que tu percibes de los animales , es la actitud de un prisionero en un campo de exterminio nazi al que han alejado de su entorno natural, de su familia , que vive en una constante incertidumbre de si lo van a matar o no.
Los animales en su ecosistema tienen su civilización, su idioma, como no podría ser de otra forma para sobrevivir. Toman decisiones inteligentes adecuadas a cada circunstancia siempre cambiantes.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> actualmente gracias a la infinidad de teléfonos móviles que graban por todos lados se están viendo comportamientos increíbles.
> Yo llevo mucho tiempo investigando la cuestión y sé que es un cortocircuito de pronto para gente como tu, suponer que los animales son solo cosas que comen y cagan y dan trompicones sin ton ni son huyendo todo el rato.
> 
> No, hombre no. lo que tu percibes de los animales , es la actitud de un prisionero en un campo de exterminio nazi al que han alejado de su entorno natural, de su familia , que vive en una constante incertidumbre de si lo van a matar o no.
> Los animales en su ecosistema tienen su civilización, su idioma, como no podría ser de otra forma para sobrevivir. Toman decisiones inteligentes adecuadas a cada circunstancia siempre cambiantes.



tanto fijarte en los animales y no entiendes de lo que hablo, los animales NO tienen anhelo de trascendencia. El ser humano por lo general sí. Por eso no seguimos en el paleolítico que es como deberíamos vivir según tú, nuestra máxima aspiración como animales.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2019)

La verdad es que cuando ves el planeta desde fuera, y ves la puta insignificancia que somos, cuesta de entender por que nos martirizamos tanto con problemas cotidianos de mierda, por que nos echamos tanta mierda encima de la cabeza, o por que cogemos tantos berrinches por la puta gentuza basura mediocre que nos rodea, o porque llegamos incluso a quitarnos la vida porque alguien nos ha dejado y mierdas por el estilo. 

Que puto sinsentido todo


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> La verdad es que cuando ves el planeta desde fuera, y ves la puta insignificancia que somos, cuesta de entender por que nos martirizamos tanto con problemas cotidianos de mierda, por que nos echamos tanta mierda encima de la cabeza, o por que cogemos tantos berrinches por la puta gentuza basura mediocre que nos rodea, o porque llegamos incluso a quitarnos la vida porque alguien nos ha dejado y mierdas por el estilo.
> 
> Que puto sinsentido todo



Te remito a que busques en google " el zoo humano " " el mono desnudo " de Desmond Morris, unos clásicos para empezar. 



Sunwukung dijo:


> tanto fijarte en los animales y no entiendes de lo que hablo, los animales NO tienen anhelo de trascendencia. El ser humano por lo general sí. Por eso no seguimos en el paleolítico que es como deberías vivir según tú, nuestra máxima aspiración como animales.



¿ eres tu trascendente ? ¿ qué te hace especial ? ¿ que has inventado para bien de la humanidad ? 
aparte de comer, cagar y pensar en sexo todo el día en qué te diferencias realmente de un chimpancé ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Circunstancial y casual no son sinónimos en absoluto, de hecho se podría decir que son antagónicas. Una circunstancia hace alusión a algo concreto y una casualidad hace alusión a circunstancias desconocidas o incluso, a la ausencia de circunstancias.
> 
> *circunstancial*
> adj. Que implica o denota alguna circunstancia o depende de ella.
> ...



si un chimpancé es más inteligente que un mandril , ¿ por qué tendría que haber intervenido dios para hacer más inteligente al humano que al chimpancé ? 

San Agustín no sabía que Existen alrededor de 450.000 _especies de escarabajos_, que representan alrededor del 40% de todos los insectos conocidos. Y que llevan ahí millones de años. 
De tener que proclamar a una especie como representativa de la vida en la tierra, tendrían que ser los escarabajos. 

Puede que dios tuviese cierta afición a coleccionarlos. 

Especies de escarabajos » ESCARABAJOPEDIA


----------



## bizc8 borracho (27 Ago 2019)

Aquí hay gato encerrado.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Te remito a que busques en google " el zoo humano " " el mono desnudo " de Desmond Morris, unos clásicos para empezar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el mono desnudo es un conjunto de afirmaciones ad hoc sin ningún conjunto de axiomas ni reglas de producción coherente que lo sustente, sólo el "sentido común". Lo que muestra es la desnudez de la "teoría" de la evolución.

Y tú haces exactamente lo mismo, te inventas sobre la marcha interpretaciones de observaciones etológicas a ver si cuelan, pero nunca te apeas del axioma de que somos solamente animales.

Entre tanta chorrada, de vez en cuando hay afirmaciones interesantes que hacen pensar, tanto en el mono desnudo como en tus intervenciones.

Lo que me hace distinto a los animales es mi anhelo de trascendencia que me permite utilizar mi voluntad y razón para superarme y, quizás, incluso mutar y alcanzar dominios superiores de la realidad.

Los animales no pueden sublimar el deseo sexual, sufren la castidad, no pueden evitar eyacular, controlar su población, y el ser humano sí.

Y tantas otras cosas que ellos no pueden porque están sujetos a los instintos, el ser humano tiene instintos pero puede utilizarlos, manipularlos, controlarlos, reprimirlos, sublimarlos.

Que tú no puedas no significa que no sea posible y han existido y existen seres humanos que pueden hacerlo.

Ya sólo eso indica una diferencia radical entre los animales y el ser humano. A lo mejor hay otros animales con la misma capacidad, pero no parece que los que nos rodean tengan dichas capacidades.


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Aquí hay gato encerrado.



Esa es la sensación más clara. No hay prueba alguna que de un organismo de una célula se pase a las 30 billones de células perfectamente organizadas del cuerpo humano por selección natural y mutaciones. Es incomprensible. No sabemos de dónde venimos ni a dónde vamos. A los animales les pasa lo mismo, pero no les importa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> el mono desnudo es un conjunto de afirmaciones ad hoc sin ningún conjunto de axiomas ni reglas de producción coherente que lo sustente, sólo el "sentido común". Lo que muestra es la desnudez de la "teoría" de la evolución.
> 
> Y tú haces exactamente lo mismo, te inventas sobre la marcha interpretaciones de observaciones etológicas a ver si cuelan, pero nunca te apeas del axioma de que somos solamente animales.
> 
> ...



cuando utilizas tu pene durante un pseudo acto sexual para drogarte con dopamina de una forma estéril , realmente tu comportamiento aún simulando a este escarabajo, todavía es más antinatural. más bien se parece a una parafilia de animales que viven en cautividad y son propensos a ellas . mira el minuto dos


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> cuando utilizas tu pene durante un pseudo acto sexual para drogarte con dopamina de una forma estéril , realmente tu comportamiento aún simulando a este escarabajo, todavía es más antinatural. más bien se parece a una parafilia de animales que viven en cautividad y son propensos a ellas . mira el minuto dos



yo no tengo la culpa de que seas eyaculador precoz, la definición taoísta de eyaculación precoz es que si te corres involuntariamente, entonces eres eyaculador precoz.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Esa es la sensación más clara. No hay prueba alguna que de un organismo de una célula se pase a las 30 billones de células perfectamente organizadas del cuerpo humano por selección natural y mutaciones. Es incomprensible. No sabemos de dónde venimos ni a dónde vamos. A los animales les pasa lo mismo, pero no les importa.



este es un anfibio. La evolución de los peces. 
FÍJATE EN SU PATA.
Anteriormente era la aleta con la que nadan los peces y millones de años después es la mano con la que tu tecleas .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> yo no tengo la culpa de que seas eyaculador precoz, la definición taoísta de eyaculación precoz es que si te corres involuntariamente, entonces eres eyaculador precoz.



Tu eres un troll y además muy tonto. Prefiero ignorarte que educarte. chao


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tu eres un troll y además muy tonto. Prefiero ignorarte que educarte. chao



he metido el dedo en la llaga, no te preocupes, el 90% de los hombres están en tu situación. Hombres humanos quiero decir, por muy natural que sea la cópula de 1 minuto, no satisface el afán de trascendencia del ser humano.

En toda la boca, bocachancla.


----------



## latiendo (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si un chimpancé es más inteligente que un mandril , ¿ por qué tendría que haber intervenido dios para hacer más inteligente al humano que al chimpancé ?
> 
> San Agustín no sabía que Existen alrededor de 450.000 _especies de escarabajos_, que representan alrededor del 40% de todos los insectos conocidos. Y que llevan ahí millones de años.
> De tener que proclamar a una especie como representativa de la vida en la tierra, tendrían que ser los escarabajos.
> ...



Que no te enteras…Lo que te estoy diciendo desde el principio es que si el chimpancé con su inteligencia, el mono con la suya y esas 450000 especies de escarabajo han llegado a existir no se debe a ninguna casualidad o azar (Darwin). Sino que su aparición se debe a las leyes, reglas, “razones” presentes desde el inicio mismo del universo (San Agustín).


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> este es un anfibio. La evolución de los peces.
> FÍJATE EN SU PATA.
> Anteriormente era la aleta con la que nadan los peces y millones de años después es la mano con la que tu tecleas .



Son distintos ejemplos o modelos que siguen el mismo patrón, también hay diferencias entre razas que puedes explicar así, incluso pueden ser distintas especies. Más allá de eso es una bonita teoría, jamás probada. Las diferencias son excesivas, no tenemos pruebas de semejantes transformaciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> Que no te enteras…Lo que te estoy diciendo desde el principio es que si el chimpancé con su inteligencia, el mono con la suya y esas 450000 especies de escarabajo han llegado a existir no se debe a ninguna casualidad o azar (Darwin). Sino que su aparición se debe a las leyes, reglas, “razones” presentes desde el inicio mismo del universo (San Agustín).



si leyeses lo que te respondo en vez de seguir diciendo bobadas , ya te habrías enterado que los monos no evolucionaron en humanos en el continente americano, por lo tanto no hay ninguna evolución lineal ni ninguna línea evolutiva. Todo es casual , incluso la propia vida. El ser humano no existió durante millones de años , el resto de las especies si. 

No somos la última especie en llegar. Todas las mutaciones de animales salvajes en domésticos son creaciones recientes, y sin falta de ningún dios. 

la infinidad de razas de perros y animales de granja convierten al humano en un poderoso creador de seres vivos. y en breve cuando la genética pueda modificar los cuerpos, veremos seres sorprendentes,


----------



## MOLÓN SAN (27 Ago 2019)

Volvemos al mecanicismo del siglo XIX. Toda teoría científica está basada en axiomas q son empíricamente inverificables, y por cada problema resuelto surgen cien nuevas pregunta. Es como acercarse al horizonte; cuanto más t acercas más se aleja.







Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Son distintos ejemplos o modelos que siguen el mismo patrón, también hay diferencias entre razas que puedes explicar así, incluso pueden ser distintas especies. Más allá de eso es una bonita teoría, jamás probada. Las diferencias son excesivas, no tenemos pruebas de semejantes transformaciones.



otro ignorante al ignore. 
No puede ser que a estas alturas alguien pueda dudar de que con la genética se puede comprobar ,
que de la misma manera que eres hijo de tu padre, eres descendiente de los monos .


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> otro ignorante al ignore.
> No puede ser que a estas alturas alguien pueda dudar de que con la genética se puede comprobar ,
> que de la misma manera que eres hijo de tu padre, eres descendiente de los monos .



Vaya, hombre.
Tampoco habíamos hablado de los monos
Son teorías interesantes, pero puede haber otras. Somos similares a los monos, pero no se sabe en qué momento seríamos descendientes de monos, ni cómo.
Y sí, soy muy ignorante. Ya que tú sabes, me sorprende que no tengas argumentos más sólidos que _el ignore_. Me parece que sólo dices que sabes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

MOLÓN dijo:


> Volvemos al mecanicismo del siglo XIX. Toda teoría científica está basada en axiomas q son empíricamente inverificables, y por cada problema resuelto surgen cien nuevas pregunta. Es como acercarse al horizonte; cuanto más t acercas más se aleja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



algunas personas se empeñan en complicarse la vida y hacer conjeturas estúpidas. 
La evidencia la tienes delante de tus ojos y a través de la genética.

Tu has sido una célula o bacteria justo antes de fundirte con el óvulo. y luego cuando fuiste un embrión eras un pez, luego un anfibio y después un mono. 

Los cuerpos somos ecosistemas del genoma. Lo que te diferencia de un cerdo es tu envoltura externa. por dentro eres EXACTAMENTE IGUAL. 
de hecho se pueden trasplantar el corazón de un cerdo a un humano. 
Con el tiempo se podrá trasplantar el cerebro de un humano a un cerdo. 
¿ lo vas pillando ?


----------



## latiendo (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si leyeses lo que te respondo en vez de seguir diciendo bobadas , ya te habrías enterado que los monos no evolucionaron en humanos en el continente americano, por lo tanto no hay ninguna evolución lineal ni ninguna línea evolutiva.* Todo es casual ,* incluso la propia vida. El ser humano no existió durante millones de años , el resto de las especies si.
> 
> No somos la última especie en llegar. Todas las mutaciones de animales salvajes en domésticos son creaciones recientes, y sin falta de ningún dios.
> 
> la infinidad de razas de perros y animales de granja convierten al humano en un poderoso creador de seres vivos. y en breve cuando la genética pueda modificar los cuerpos, veremos seres sorprendentes,



En el juego del ajedrez tú no puedes mover la torre como si fuera un caballo porque el juego no te lo permite. Solo puedes hacer los movimientos que el juego te permite.

Este universo nació con unas leyes y ni una sola forma de vida se debe a la casualidad (la casualidad no te va a dar mutaciones incompatibles con la vida) Ninguna de las formas de vida que existen se debe a la casualidad ya sea mono asiático, africano o de donde sea. Lo que te da mutaciones compatibles con la vida son la leyes, las reglas del universo (San Agustín)

¿Entiendes?


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

Hay algo que Ataraxio no entiende, según lo veo, es que mientras la imaginación es infinita, la realidad es una puerta muy estrecha, y sólo es una. Mucha gente puede creer lo imaginado por parecer totalmente verosímil, y ni uno tener razón, y esto pasa constantemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

latiendo dijo:


> En el juego del ajedrez tú no puedes mover la torre como si fuera un caballo porque el juego no te lo permite. Solo puedes hacer los movimientos que el juego te permite.
> 
> Este universo nació con unas leyes y ni una sola forma de vida se debe a la casualidad (la casualidad no te va a dar mutaciones incompatibles con la vida) Ninguna de las formas de vida que existen se debe a la casualidad ya sea mono asiático, africano o de donde sea ¿Entiendes?



tendrías que empezar por definir lo que es la vida y la muerte . te recomiendo que busques en google extremófilos y te bajes de tu nube . 

¿ está muerto un embrión humano que lleva ultracongelado 25 años y vuelve a la vida ?
Nace un bebé de un embrión congelado hace 25 años, el que más tiempo ha estado conservado


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Hay algo que Ataraxio no entiende, según lo veo, es que mientras la imaginación es infinita, la realidad es una puerta muy estrecha, y sólo es una. Mucha gente puede creer lo imaginado por parecer totalmente verosímil, y ni uno tener razón, y esto pasa constantemente.



la diferencia entre tu y yo, es que tu te crees patrañas de niño pequeño que no has sabido encauzar y yo hablo por realidades científicas y empíricas.


----------



## latiendo (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tendrías que empezar por definir lo que es la vida y la muerte . te recomiendo que busques en google extremófilos y te bajes de tu nube .
> 
> ¿ está muerto un embrión humano que lleva ultracongelado 25 años y vuelve a la vida ?
> Nace un bebé de un embrión congelado hace 25 años, el que más tiempo ha estado conservado



Pero si es que da igual...Solo se van a dar aquellas formas que el universo con sus leyes permita que se den ¿Entiendes?


----------



## Pinovski (27 Ago 2019)

ignominias dijo:


> Vaya, Ataraxio, no pensaba que fueras un magufo y creyeras en esas chorradas. A mí eso de que otras civilizaciones vivan con nosotros me parece una afirmación demasiado fuerte como para aceptarla sin una mínima prueba, y más ahora que todo apunta a lo contrario, y no hay evidencia alguna de civilizaciones pasadas hasta el momento. *De hecho, desde que proliferaron los móviles con cámara, desaparecieron los OVNIS.*
> Otra cosa es la necesidad que tenemos de racionalizar las cosas y darles una explicación... por absurda que sea.



¿seguro?


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la diferencia entre tu y yo, es que tu te crees patrañas de niño pequeño que no has sabido encauzar y yo hablo por realidades científicas y empíricas.



Muéstralas. No similitudes, conjeturas e hipótesis. Pruebas.


----------



## cuatroC (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la diferencia entre tu y yo, es que tu te crees patrañas de niño pequeño que no has sabido encauzar y yo hablo por realidades científicas y empíricas.



Me estás enseñando la cabecera de_ Érase una vez el hombre _y me hablas de patrañas de niño pequeño



Si lo dibujas, todo es fácil. De pez a lagarto y ya de ahí a mono. Jamás observado nada similar. Nunca. Ni en bacterias ni en lagartos ni en monos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

pinovskiy dijo:


> ¿seguro?



El miedo o intriga a los extraterrestres , simplemente es el instinto de " precaución " y conjeturas que hacían nuestros antepasados ante el temor de que un ruido o un objeto extraño fuese algo peligroso que le pudiese atacar. La mayoría de las veces acertaban pues las fieras acechaban por doquier. El miedo al depredador ha acompañado a nuestros antepasados durante cientos de miles de años. 
Está relacionado con la protección de las madres a sus crías. Un miedo ancestral que incluso en nuestra sociedad moderna cuyos peligros se han reducido enormemente sigue estando presente todo el tiempo. 


LOS " EXTRATERRESTRES " LOS TENEMOS POR TODOS LADOS . 
¿ puede haber un ser más extraño que un pulpo o un escarabajo ? 
tenemos a elegir entre la ballena azul y un microscópico ácaro. 

Es posible que exista vida en otros planetas, de hecho en la tierra prolifera muy bien, incluso en aguas volcánicas a más de 100 grados y ácidas. 

pero para que un extraterrestre sea el típico homínido, tendría que haber descendido de los monos, haber vivido en los árboles y haber evolucionado de los peces. 
Todos los seres vivos somos un tubo de entrada de energía ( la boca ) y de salida de los desechos, para mantener vivo al genoma. 

los humanos obtenemos la energía , de la vida de otros seres, descuartizándolos para terminar de desintegrarlos en nuestro interior. como nuestras antepasadas las bacterias.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

cuatroC dijo:


> Me estás enseñando la cabecera de_ Érase una vez el hombre _y me hablas de patrañas de niño pequeño
> 
> 
> 
> Si lo dibujas, todo es fácil. De pez a lagarto y ya de ahí a mono. Jamás observado nada similar. Nunca. Ni en bacterias ni en lagartos ni en monos.



solo tienes que mirarte al espejo


----------



## MOLÓN SAN (27 Ago 2019)

Mero dogma. No hay evidencia tangible alguna. Mañana saldréis diciendo q no q ahora es esto o lo otro. El si la gente s complica la vida cuestionando no es d tu incumbencia, o es q lo tuyo es el dogma infalible?. Hasta el mismo Karl Popper y Koestler afirman q el Darwinismo era un producto d la época, inspirado más por el zeitgeist q por la ciencia y está claro q los hechos científicos q pertenecen a una época sin duda alguna serán bastante diferentes o ignorados en otra. No hay duda q ya s están buscando modelos diferentes. Otra vez, los axiomas sobre los q está basada la teoría d Darwing sin meras suposiciones inverificables. La ciencia no es infalible.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

MOLÓN dijo:


> Mero dogma. No hay evidencia tangible alguna. Mañana saldréis diciendo q no q ahora es esto o lo otro. El si la gente s complica la vida cuestionando no es d tu incumbencia, o es q lo tuyo es el dogma infalible?. Hasta el mismo Karl Popper y Koestler afirman q el Darwinismo era un producto d la época, inspirado más por el zeitgeist q por la ciencia y está claro q los hechos científicos q pertenecen a una época sin duda alguna serán bastante diferentes o ignorados en otra. No hay duda q ya s están buscando modelos diferentes. Otra vez, los axiomas sobre los q está basada la teoría d Darwing sin meras suposiciones inverificables. La ciencia no es infalible.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro



dogma


Punto esencial de una religión, una doctrina o un sistema de pensamiento que se tiene por cierto y que no puede ponerse en duda dentro de su sistema.



Dogma son creerse patrañas y falacias de mundos invisibles y poderosos seres sobrenaturales que vigilan tus acciones , todo invisible y producto de imaginaciones alocadas. lo extraño es que haya gente , que sepa leer y que crea en bobadas propias del tercer mundo .

Lo otro es la EVIDENCIA. si eres capaz que un burro se parece a un caballo.
si eres capaz de entender que un perro es descendiente de un lobo. 
Si de niño has visto como un renacuajo se convierte en rana....
NO NECESITAS A DARWIN PARA NADA.


----------



## MOLÓN SAN (27 Ago 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> dogma
> 
> 
> Punto esencial de una religión, una doctrina o un sistema de pensamiento que se tiene por cierto y que no puede ponerse en duda dentro de su sistema.
> ...



Cero evidencia, mera interpretación subjetiva. Además, no puedes demostrar las causas porque los elementos q componen la naturaleza están fuera d nosotros, solo puedes interpretarlos subjetivamente pero no verificarlos (Einstein afirmó q la velocidad más rápida era la d La Luz, algo inverificable, q s procedió a demostrar, no verificar ; hoy, según experimentos en el acelerador d partículas CERN, s han descubierto partículas q viajan más rápido q la velocidad de La Luz; ni s puede conocer el origen d todo esto pues este ha comenzado ya cuando comienzas con él (ej. q había antes del Big Bang?). La ciencia tiene enormes limitaciones, igual q el intelecto. El mismo sistema d verificación d experimentos es falseable, según Popper. Tienes q estudiar más y dejar tanta y perezosa ataraxia 
.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2019)

MOLÓN dijo:


> Cero evidencia, mera interpretación subjetiva. Además, no puedes demostrar las causas porque los elementos q componen la naturaleza están fuera d nosotros, solo puedes interpretarlos subjetivamente pero no verificarlos (Einstein afirmó q la velocidad más rápida era la d La Luz, algo inverificable, q s procedió a demostrar, no verificar ; hoy, según experimentos en el acelerador d partículas CERN, s han descubierto partículas q viajan más rápido q la velocidad de La Luz; ni s puede conocer el origen d todo esto pues este ha comenzado ya cuando comienzas con él (ej. q había antes del Big Bang?). La ciencia tiene enormes limitaciones, igual q el intelecto. El mismo sistema d verificación d experimentos es falseable, según Popper. Tienes q estudiar más y dejar tanta y perezosa ataraxia
> .
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro



Joder !!! entre el CERN y un señor de barba blanca encima de una nube apuntando tus maldades para condenarte al infierno, no sé qué relación puede tener. 

De la misma manera que un chimpancé no puede resolver una ecuación de matemáticas , es entendible que los humanos no tenemos capacidad para entender todos los secretos del universo. ¿ significa eso que hay que inventárselos ?

Es tentador utilizar una tormenta con rayos y truenos para atemorizar a los incautos que los dioses están enfadados, pero no todo el mundo es tan crédulo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2020)

Impresionante video que muestra las maquinas moleculares que tenemos funcionando en nuestro cuerpo.


----------



## ignominias (17 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Joder !!! entre el CERN y un señor de barba blanca encima de una nube apuntando tus maldades para condenarte al infierno, no sé qué relación puede tener.
> 
> De la misma manera que un chimpancé no puede resolver una ecuación de matemáticas , es entendible que los humanos no tenemos capacidad para entender todos los secretos del universo. ¿ significa eso que hay que inventárselos ?
> 
> Es tentador utilizar una tormenta con rayos y truenos para atemorizar a los incautos que los dioses están enfadados, pero no todo el mundo es tan crédulo.




Hasta al mayor ignorante, siempre que no tenga un déficit cognitivo, le puedes enseñar matemáticas avanzadas si lo haces desde que es niño. Con eso te quiero decir que "el razonamiento" es el razonamiento, y que en la comprensión de las cosas no hay niveles ni grandes saltos. Una vez que razonas, eres un ser racional, ni más ni menos, salvo las diferencias que nos separan a unos de otros. Sin embargo, sí que puede existir algo más allá del razonamiento que nos permita una comprensión más profunda del mundo.


----------



## VIOLADOR DE FEMlNiSTAS (17 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Nada , absolutamente nada distingue a un ser humano de cualquier otro animal.



Casualmente el NWO quiere que creas eso mismo, humanizando a los animales y animalizando al ser humano. Sinceramente pienso que te equivocas y has sido presa del dogma New Age


----------



## melch (17 Jul 2020)

el carbono, amigo


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Hasta al mayor ignorante, siempre que no tenga un déficit cognitivo, le puedes enseñar matemáticas avanzadas si lo haces desde que es niño. Con eso te quiero decir que "el razonamiento" es el razonamiento, y que en la comprensión de las cosas no hay niveles ni grandes saltos. Una vez que razonas, eres un ser racional, ni más ni menos, salvo las diferencias que nos separan a unos de otros. Sin embargo, sí que puede existir algo más allá del razonamiento que nos permita una comprensión más profunda del mundo.



es difícil trasladar la idea de que cualquier especie tiene una inteligencia plena .

Creo que se puede entender mejor con un ejemplo : 

Si un grupo de delfines ve nadar a unos humanos o intentar bucear, tendrán compasión de ellos e intuyen que son seres desvalidos que con un simple coletazo les podrían matar. Sin embargo no lo hacen . Se han reportado muchos casos de delfines que han salvado a personas de morir ahogadas .

Cualquier animal va íntimamente unida su inteligencia al ecosistema en donde ha evolucionado . Las abstracciones como las matemáticas no son relevantes , esos cálculos los puede hacer una simple calculadora y eso no le da inteligencia ni vida. 

Los animales que son capturados por los humanos se comportan como si un soldado del ejército de Asad fuese capturado por un grupo de talibanes y lo enjaulasen . Siempre estaría con el miedo de que de un momento a otro le decapitasen. 

No es fácil sobrevivir. Una simple paloma de la calle para llegar a su cobijo cada noche , después de sortear miles de obstáculos ya demuestra mucha inteligencia, además de encontrar agua, comida y poder criar a sus hijos. 

Indudablemente el ser humano es la especie más inteligente , pero únicamente por ser pariente de la segunda especie más inteligente : EL CHIMPANCÉ .


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Jul 2020)

@ATARAXIO te has leído esto? Me interesa tu opinión:


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> @ATARAXIO te has leído esto? Me interesa tu opinión:



El Principio era el Fin El insospechado origen del hombre - PDF Free Download

Oscar Kiss Maerth - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## miau2020 (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *
> No te líes. *
> Un humano , *el más inteligente de los humanos, que lleve un golpe en la cabeza y se quede drogui, ¿ deja de ser humano ? *somos cuerpos exactamente igual que un cerdo, o un chimpancé. Los delfines desarrollaron un sonar para orientarse en el mar, los elefantes una trompa, los leones una fuerza agresiva, las aves poder volar ..............
> Algunos humanos son más inteligentes que otros , una enorme cantidad pasan por la vida comiendo y cagando igual que cualquier otro animal sin haber supuesto nada en la historia de la humanidad.
> ...



monos calvos


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> @ATARAXIO te has leído esto? Me interesa tu opinión:



No lo conocía, he leído un resumen , pero son tonterías. 

La inteligencia es una entelequia .

El ser humano y toda la civilización es algo muy reciente en la vida en la tierra. Somos unos recién llegados, 
Millones de años antes de nuestra presencia, ya había cocodrilos, delfines, jirafas y elefantes .... no nos echaban de menos, no hicimos falta para nada, y nadie nos recordará cuando hayamos desaparecido.

Precisamente por ser una especie especialmente delicada y débil nos extinguiremos rápido. De la misma manera que se han extinguido el resto de especies de humanos. 

La evolución humana no es algo lineal , si están vivos los gorilas y los chimpancés ¿ por qué no iban a estarlo los neandertales o el homo erectus ? 

se extinguieron por su debilidad como especie y su extrema violencia asesina entre miembros de la propia especie. 

Leones , elefantes , ciervos, toros, lobos .. . animales poderosos que luchan por las hembras y la jerarquía , tienen rituales pautados para no matarse. Buscan la supervivencia de la especie y que sea el mejor el que se reproduzca es una competición pero no se matan . 

En el momento que los humanos con la mano diseñada para agarrarse a las ramas , pudieron atizar con un palo o una piedra , se hicieron criminales y hasta hoy.


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No lo conocía, he leído un resumen , pero son tonterías.
> 
> La inteligencia es una entelequia .
> 
> ...




Bien. 

Te recomiendo, te exhorto a que leas el libro. Responde a esas cuestiones, puede parecer una ida de olla, pero estoy convencido de que te va a resultar como poco entretenido. Maerth se marca un análisis antropológico extremadamente interesante. Léelo, no te vas a arrepentir, estoy seguro de que te va a cuadrar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Bien.
> 
> Te recomiendo, te exhorto a que leas el libro. Responde a esas cuestiones, puede parecer una ida de olla, pero estoy convencido de que te va a resultar como poco entretenido. Maerth se marca un análisis antropológico extremadamente interesante. Léelo, no te vas a arrepentir, estoy seguro de que te va a cuadrar.



pero es que nada tiene que ver la inteligencia con el consumo de carne !! 

Los gorilas son completamente vegetarianos y son mucho más inteligentes que un león , por ejemplo . 

Es indudable que el humano es la especie más inteligente , pero la tecnología que ves a tu alrededor es el acúmulo del saber de miles y miles de inteligencias generación tras generación. 

Nada diferencia a un ingeniero de la Nasa o a Einstein , de un antepasado de hace 30 mil años que vivía en una choza de ramas y barro. No hemos evolucionado más cerebro desde entonces . Somos los mismos . 

Claro que sabemos hacer ecuaciones y todo eso, pero desconocemos lo que no sabemos. ¿ qué le importa a un ignorante la teoría de la relatividad ? 

Un chimpancé no echa de menos las dichosas ecuaciones ni le hacen falta para nada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Bien.
> 
> Te recomiendo, te exhorto a que leas el libro. Responde a esas cuestiones, puede parecer una ida de olla, pero estoy convencido de que te va a resultar como poco entretenido. Maerth se marca un análisis antropológico extremadamente interesante. Léelo, no te vas a arrepentir, estoy seguro de que te va a cuadrar.



es completamente absurdo suponer que comer cerebros humanos hace más inteligente a otros humanos . 

Lo que comemos , si se puede digerir y no es veneno, son glúcidos , prótidos y lípidos una vez que caen en el estómago. 

Ni siquiera se sabe bien lo que es la inteligencia. Ahora han definido muchos tipos de inteligencia , como la emocional . Básicamente es todo aquello que te permite sobrevivir y esquivar los peligros . Por lo tanto los animales son todo lo inteligentes que requiere su ecosistema sino , se habrían extinguido.


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es difícil trasladar la idea de que cualquier especie tiene una inteligencia plena .
> 
> Creo que se puede entender mejor con un ejemplo :
> 
> ...



Eso que cuentas de los delfines no me parece que sea compasión. Es un sesgo antropomórfico el pensar que otras especies comparten nuestros mismos sentimientos, y no es así en absoluto. Tenemos emociones muy parecidas, pero la compasión requiere de cerebros más complejos, con numerosas neuronas espejo capaces de generar empatía, cosa que no existe en delfines ni chimpancés. 

En cuanto a las abstracciones, yo sí creo que son muy importantes, ya que son compañeras inseparables de las expectativas que elaboramos para anticipar el mundo. Sin abstracción, le sería mucho más difícil sobrevivir a cualquier especie, especialmente en los mamíferos. Aunque las matemáticas obviamente no las necesitan, las usan a su manera, y experimentos han demostrado que los insectos voladores son capaces de contabilizar el número de atacantes con los que se enfrentan, para decidir si han de huir o no. No usan un número concreto, evidentemente, pero sus pequeños encéfalos sorprenden por su precisión.

Y vuelvo al hilo de la conversación, porque cuando dices: "De la misma manera que un chimpancé no puede resolver una ecuación de matemáticas , es entendible que los humanos no tenemos capacidad para entender todos los secretos del universo. ¿ significa eso que hay que inventárselos ? " me parece que estás equivocado, porque para comprender este mundo hemos de comprendernos primero a nosotros mismos, no somos algo aparte de Él, sino todo lo contrario, en gran medida lo construimos en nuestro cerebro. Por eso mismo es imprescindible tener suficientes conectomas como para saber que somos, saber que existimos, tener consciencia del yo y, sobre todo, alcanzar la metacognición. De esa manera, razonamos. Pero no razonamos más, ni menos, simplemente lo hacemos como un proceso emergente y binario. Se entiende algo o no se entiende. Y por eso mismo a través de nuestra inteligencia difícilmente entenderemos el universo, ni aunque fuéramos mucho mucho más listos, tal y como tú afirmas. Siendo más inteligentes, listos y conscientes, podremos entender más, pero no todo ni lo más importante. Es igual que si apúntasemos con el hubble en una dirección del cosmos, podríamos llegar a ver muchísimo si contáramos con espejos increíblemente potentes, pero nunca podríamos ver lo que hay detrás del telescopio, ni aquello fuera del espectro electromagnético. Lo que nos limita no es nuestra falta de inteligencia, sino el desconocer algo que no sabemos ni siquiera que existe. Abstracción.


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero es que nada tiene que ver la inteligencia con el consumo de carne !!
> 
> Los gorilas son completamente vegetarianos y son mucho más inteligentes que un león , por ejemplo .
> 
> ...



Todos los seres vivos están dotados de sobrada inteligencia para vivir sus vidas de forma plena. Estoy muy de acuerdo, es así. La supuesta "inteligencia humana" no es más que una aberración antinatural. Esa misma "inteligencia" es un acariciar algo, que en realidad el ser humano perdió en el momento en que se convirtió en humano.

Efectivamente, la inteligencia no tiene que ver con el consumo de carne. El consumo de carne es una distorsión que se produce en el ser humano cuando este pierde su manto de pelo. El frío lo obliga a consumir carne para obtener más calorías y de paso, taparse con las pieles animales que son un apaño aceptable, produciendo la ingesta de sangre y carne un aumento de la agresividad y trastornos orgánicos. Además, el ser humano descubre que la ingesta de ciertos órganos es beneficiosa para los suyos propios. El ser humano no es carnívoro como no lo son sus primos los monos.

El aumento no tanto de la inteligencia, sino la acumulación desproporcionada de conocimientos y el desarrolladísimo crecimiento cerebral (no tanto craneal), está directamente relacionada con el consumo de CEREBROS. El ser humano, antes de serlo, descubrió que la ingesta de cerebros de sus semejantes aumentaba exponencialmente su apetito y potencia SEXUAL. Después, descubrió que esta ingesta también aumentaba su "inteligencia". 

Lee el libro, es un caramelo que te regalo. Te va a cuadrar. Argumenta precisamente muchas de las ideas que expones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Eso que cuentas de los delfines no me parece que sea compasión. Es un sesgo antropomórfico el pensar que otras especies comparten nuestros mismos sentimientos, y no es así en absoluto. Tenemos emociones muy parecidas, pero la compasión requiere de cerebros más complejos, con numerosas neuronas espejo capaces de generar empatía, cosa que no existe en delfines ni chimpancés.
> 
> En cuanto a las abstracciones, yo sí creo que son muy importantes, ya que son compañeras inseparables de las expectativas que elaboramos para anticipar el mundo. Sin abstracción, le sería mucho más difícil sobrevivir a cualquier especie, especialmente en los mamíferos. Aunque las matemáticas obviamente no las necesitan, las usan a su manera, y experimentos han demostrado que los insectos voladores son capaces de contabilizar el número de atacantes con los que se enfrentan, para decidir si han de huir o no. No usan un número concreto, evidentemente, pero sus pequeños encéfalos sorprenden por su precisión.
> 
> Y vuelvo al hilo de la conversación, porque cuando dices: "De la misma manera que un chimpancé no puede resolver una ecuación de matemáticas , es entendible que los humanos no tenemos capacidad para entender todos los secretos del universo. ¿ significa eso que hay que inventárselos ? " me parece que estás equivocado, porque para comprender este mundo hemos de comprendernos primero a nosotros mismos, no somos algo aparte de Él, sino todo lo contrario, en gran medida lo construimos en nuestro cerebro. Por eso mismo es imprescindible tener suficientes conectomas como para saber que somos, saber que existimos, tener consciencia del yo y, sobre todo, alcanzar la metacognición. De esa manera, razonamos. Pero no razonamos más, ni menos, simplemente lo hacemos como un proceso emergente y binario. Se entiende algo o no se entiende. Y por eso mismo a través de nuestra inteligencia difícilmente entenderemos el universo, ni aunque fuéramos mucho mucho más listos, tal y como tú afirmas. Siendo más inteligentes, listos y conscientes, podremos entender más, pero no todo ni lo más importante. Es igual que si apúntasemos con el hubble en una dirección del cosmos, podríamos llegar a ver muchísimo si contáramos con espejos increíblemente potentes, pero nunca podríamos ver lo que hay detrás del telescopio, ni aquello fuera del espectro electromagnético. Lo que nos limita no es nuestra falta de inteligencia, sino el desconocer algo que no sabemos ni siquiera que existe. Abstracción.



tienes un sesgo que se llama antropocentrismo cartesiano . 

¿ Cómo no van a tener compasión los animales ? pocos documentales has visto sobre inteligencia animal y poco has convivido con ellos .

antropocentrismo cartesiano (el hombre como centro de todo) versus el biocentrismo “eco-vitalista” (la Vida como centro de todo).


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> @ATARAXIO te has leído esto? Me interesa tu opinión:



Yo sí lo he leído, y varias veces a lo largo de mi vida. De hecho, tengo 2 ejemplares aquí al lado a unos pocos metros. En su momento me causó un gran impacto, pero con el paso de los años descubrí algunas de sus debilidades, aunque algunas explicaciones y evidencias eran realmente sorprendentes e inexplicables. Por eso mismo le eché un último vistazo hará un par de años, cuando oí hablar por primera vez de la teoría del mono dopado, de mckena o como se escriba. De hecho, la glándula pineal era junto con la hipófisis la parte más consumida. Y está demostrado que en estas estructuras cerebrales se produce nndmt, sustancia precursora del sueño de la vida, y común al resto de especies animales y plantas. De ahí que el canibalismo de cerebros podría haber sido el precursor de nuestra raza, y te lo dice una persona exageradamente escéptica. Pero los hechos son los hechos, por extraños que nos parezcan. Ahora bien, toda esa monserga de castigos divinos, y hombre de las nieves, y sombreritos puntiagudos porque no les cabían los cráneos... pues me parece que no. En cualquier caso, un libro digno de su lectura y que no deja a nadie indiferente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Todos los seres vivos están dotados de sobrada inteligencia para vivir sus vidas de forma plena. Estoy muy de acuerdo, es así. La supuesta "inteligencia humana" no es más que una aberración antinatural. Esa misma "inteligencia" es un acariciar algo, que en realidad el ser humano perdió en el momento en que se convirtió en humano.
> 
> Efectivamente, la inteligencia no tiene que ver con el consumo de carne. El consumo de carne es una distorsión que se produce en el ser humano cuando este pierde su manto de pelo. El frío lo obliga a consumir carne para obtener más calorías y de paso, taparse con las pieles animales que son un apaño aceptable, produciendo la ingesta de sangre y carne un aumento de la agresividad y trastornos orgánicos. Además, el ser humano descubre que la ingesta de ciertos órganos es beneficiosa para los suyos propios. El ser humano no es carnívoro como no lo son sus primos los monos.
> 
> ...



pero de qué potencia sexual hablas ? 

el sexo desligado de su función reproductiva , es una parafilia , un entretenimiento como acicalarse o sacarse piojos y pulgas unos a otros. 

Potencia sexual tiene una musaraña por ejemplo. 

Se sabe con certeza que animales como la musaraña que vive intensamente esa etapa copulando docenas de veces al día , muere al finalizarlo.

Es decir que no viven más de un año o dos. La razón biológica, es para diversificar la genética de las futuras generaciones . Si un sólo macho fecunda a muchas hembras , año tras año, reduciría esa diversidad imprescindible para la supervivencia. 



LIGAR MATA. Si estás permanentemente en celo, compitiendo por las hembras y copulando, el cortisol, que es un veneno, te matará para que no tengas ..

¡No corras tanto! Tu esperanza de vida es de 2.000 millones de latidos del corazón . Cuanto más te oxigenes más rápido envejecerás ( telómeros )


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tienes un sesgo que se llama antropocentrismo cartesiano .
> 
> ¿ Cómo no van a tener compasión los animales ? pocos documentales has visto sobre inteligencia animal y poco has convivido con ellos .
> 
> antropocentrismo cartesiano (el hombre como centro de todo) versus el biocentrismo “eco-vitalista” (la Vida como centro de todo).



Los documentales que ves están hechos por humanos, y para verlos a través de los ojos de humanos. ¿Acaso hay mayor antropocentrismo que ese?
Los animales no tienen compasión de la misma manera que nosotros. Los delfines no te dejan vivir por compasión, sino por mera termodinámica y adaptación natural, aunque te parezca increíble. Todo está regido por estas leyes, y el comportamiento de los delfines no escapa de ellas.. El camino más fácil para que esa especie sobreviva es mostrar eso que tú llamas compasión por nosotros, pero que poco o nada tiene que ver con lo que sentimos los humanos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Yo sí lo he leído, y varias veces a lo largo de mi vida. De hecho, tengo 2 ejemplares aquí al lado a unos pocos metros. En su momento me causó un gran impacto, pero con el paso de los años descubrí algunas de sus debilidades, aunque algunas explicaciones y evidencias eran realmente sorprendentes e inexplicables. Por eso mismo le eché un último vistazo hará un par de años, cuando oí hablar por primera vez de la teoría del mono dopado, de mckena o como se escriba. De hecho, la glándula pineal era junto con la hipófisis la parte más consumida. Y está demostrado que en estas estructuras cerebrales se produce nndmt, sustancia precursora del sueño de la vida, y común al resto de especies animales y plantas. De ahí que el canibalismo de cerebros podría haber sido el precursor de nuestra raza, y te lo dice una persona exageradamente escéptica. Pero los hechos son los hechos, por extraños que nos parezcan. Ahora bien, toda esa monserga de castigos divinos, y hombre de las nieves, y sombreritos puntiagudos porque no les cabían los cráneos... pues me parece que no. En cualquier caso, un libro digno de su lectura y que no deja a nadie indiferente.



Es ganas de complicarse la vida con chaladuras irracionales cuando todo es mucho más evidente. 

No hace falta inventarse nada. Está todo a la vista. De hecho siguen vivos nuestros antepasados ancestrales , anteriores a los neandertales, los bosquimanos. ahí siguen en sus tribus. la raza genéticamente más antigua y origen de todas las actuales, en sus rasgos puedes apreciar a los negros, los chinos y los blancos 



















Los bebés humanos nacen sin terminar su gestación porque no caben en el vientre y las madres deben terminarla durante 3 años de dedicación exclusiva


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Los documentales que ves están hechos por humanos, y para verlos a través de los ojos de humanos. ¿Acaso hay mayor antropocentrismo que ese?
> Los animales no tienen compasión de la misma manera que nosotros. Los delfines no te dejan vivir por compasión, sino por mera termodinámica y adaptación natural, aunque te parezca increíble. Todo está regido por estas leyes, y el comportamiento de los delfines no escapa de ellas.. El camino más fácil para que esa especie sobreviva es mostrar eso que tú llamas compasión por nosotros, pero que poco o nada tiene que ver con lo que sentimos los humanos.



parece increíble que una persona mínimamente interesada en estos temas diga cosas tan desfasadas y fuera de todo sentido común. 
Recibes mantras cuyo origen está en descartes que consideraba que los animales eran mecánicos como relojes. 
Y repites lo que te dijeron que debes de pensar sobre el tema sin plantearte lo que ven tus ojos.


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Yo sí lo he leído, y varias veces a lo largo de mi vida. De hecho, tengo 2 ejemplares aquí al lado a unos pocos metros. En su momento me causó un gran impacto, pero con el paso de los años descubrí algunas de sus debilidades, aunque algunas explicaciones y evidencias eran realmente sorprendentes e inexplicables. Por eso mismo le eché un último vistazo hará un par de años, cuando oí hablar por primera vez de la teoría del mono dopado, de mckena o como se escriba. De hecho, la glándula pineal era junto con la hipófisis la parte más consumida. Y está demostrado que en estas estructuras cerebrales se produce nndmt, sustancia precursora del sueño de la vida, y común al resto de especies animales y plantas. De ahí que el canibalismo de cerebros podría haber sido el precursor de nuestra raza, y te lo dice una persona exageradamente escéptica. Pero los hechos son los hechos, por extraños que nos parezcan. Ahora bien, toda esa monserga de castigos divinos, y hombre de las nieves, y sombreritos puntiagudos porque no les cabían los cráneos... pues me parece que no. En cualquier caso, un libro digno de su lectura y que no deja a nadie indiferente.



Yo lo leí hace un par de años por primera vez y lo he releído ya en formato físico hace un par de semanas. He leído mucho, demasiado y es de los muy pocos libros que me ha proporcionado verdaderas Respuestas.

Esta segunda vez lo he leído de una forma algo más crítica, teniendo en cuenta cosas que el autor probablemente desconocía. Y a parte de lo que mencionas y algunas otras cuestiones que se sumen como desbarres desconcertantes, el simple hecho de que Dios permitiera en su armónico plan perfecto esta anomalía tan supuestamente terrorífica y errada, es un fallo importante y demasiado cuestionable........no obstante.......ahí está. El problema es que este tipo escribió este libro y ahí se quedó. Una pena no tener otras obras suyas para poder extraer la deriva/contaminación subyacente. 

Sabiendo e interpretando parte de las monsergas que señalas, incluso ahí se encuentran explicaciones bastante sólidas a ciertas cuestiones.

Ahora, como todo, su autor, como humano inscrito en este mundo, pudo pegar sus patinazos o pecar de nesciencia (o quizá ignorancia) en ciertas cuestiones. Clarísimamente.

Disculpas por el presunto offtopic en tu hilo Ataraxio.


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es ganas de complicarse la vida con chaladuras irracionales cuando todo es mucho más evidente.
> 
> No hace falta inventarse nada. Está todo a la vista. De hecho siguen vivos nuestros antepasados ancestrales , anteriores a los neandertales, los bosquimanos. ahí siguen en sus tribus. la raza genéticamente más antigua y origen de todas las actuales, en sus rasgos puedes apreciar a los negros, los chinos y los blancos
> 
> ...




No, no está todo inventado ni mucho menos. De hecho, igual que hubo una gran explosión cámbrica de especies, también se produjo un big-bang en nuestro cerebro que creció exageradamente en un periodo muy corto de tiempo. Eso aún se discute en las esferas científicas, y nadie ha aportado un dato o evidencia sostenible como para convertirse en teoría.


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> parece increíble que una persona mínimamente interesada en estos temas diga cosas tan desfasadas y fuera de todo sentido común.
> Recibes mantras cuyo origen está en descartes que consideraba que los animales eran mecánicos como relojes.
> Y repites lo que te dijeron que debes de pensar sobre el tema sin plantearte lo que ven tus ojos.



Tu opinión es emocional; la mía es racional. Y cuando confrontas la verdad frente a una creencia, aunque sea mentira, siempre gana esta último. Así que no es posible avanzar más. Buenas noches.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> No, no está todo inventado ni mucho menos. De hecho, igual que hubo una gran explosión cámbrica de especies, también se produjo un big-bang en nuestro cerebro que creció exageradamente en un periodo muy corto de tiempo. Eso aún se discute en las esferas científicas, y nadie ha aportado un dato o evidencia sostenible como para convertirse en teoría.



pero ¿ qué mas da ? el tamaño del cerebro humano es una casualidad evolutiva , de la misma manera que los delfines pueden aguantar sin respirar bajo el agua o tienen un órgano radar en su cabeza. 

Cada especie ha evolucionado para sobrevivir en su medio. Los humanos no podemos volar . Hay 1.100 especies de murciélagos y sin embargo sól ha conseguido sobrevivir una especie de humano . Y eso es lo que cuenta . 

Es decir, los murciélagos son formas de vida más perfectas que los humanos y seguirán ahí millones de años después de que nos hayamos extinguido. 

Chiroptera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

L.RAMOS dijo:


> Yo lo leí hace un par de años por primera vez y lo he releído ya en formato físico hace un par de semanas. He leído mucho, demasiado y es de los muy pocos libros que me ha proporcionado verdaderas Respuestas.
> 
> Esta segunda vez lo he leído de una forma algo más crítica, teniendo en cuenta cosas que el autor probablemente desconocía. Y a parte de lo que mencionas y algunas otras cuestiones que se sumen como desbarres desconcertantes, el simple hecho de que Dios permitiera en su armónico plan perfecto esta anomalía tan supuestamente terrorífica y errada, es un fallo importante y demasiado cuestionable........no obstante.......ahí está. El problema es que este tipo escribió este libro y ahí se quedó. Una pena no tener otras obras suyas para poder extraer la deriva/contaminación subyacente.
> 
> ...



Bueno, veo que tú crees en un dios creador, y buscas respuestas que le incluyan. Pero no tiene porqué ser así. Es más, se puede explicar prácticamente todo este mundo sin su presencia. Pero el tema del pecado original sí que es curioso, y es algo que se repite en muchas otras religiones. Hay cosas que le dejan a uno desconcertado...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> Bueno, veo que tú crees en un dios creador, y buscas respuestas que le incluyan. Pero no tiene porqué ser así. Es más, se puede explicar prácticamente todo este mundo sin su presencia. Pero el tema del pecado original sí que es curioso, y es algo que se repite en muchas otras religiones. Hay cosas que le dejan a uno desconcertado...



para que combatas tu exagerado antropocentrismo , te remito a otro concepto en google :

EL DETERMINISMO BIOLÓGICO. 

Por ponerte un ejemplo, la institución del matrimonio , sagrada y ancestral, no es una invención humana sino un comportamiento instintivo que tienen los animales que se emparejan para el cuidado de sus crías. 
Claro que probablemente el concepto que tú tengas de animales sean cosas que corren , cagan y sirven para comer.


----------



## L.RAMOS (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero de qué potencia sexual hablas ?
> 
> el sexo desligado de su función reproductiva , es una parafilia , un entretenimiento como acicalarse o sacarse piojos y pulgas unos a otros.
> 
> ...



Estás en el huevo y la gallina. Cabezón. Y yo te digo que en ese libro se apunta de forma bastante certera a la génesis de ambos. Y contestas a lo que te sale del nabo. Te he leído mucho y sé que te va a gustar, lee el libro, en un finde te lo lees de sobra, no es tanto tiempo. Y si te parece una majadería, pues me lo dices, te pido disculpas y a correr. 



ignominias dijo:


> Bueno, veo que tú crees en un dios creador, y buscas respuestas que le incluyan. Pero no tiene porqué ser así. Es más, se puede explicar prácticamente todo este mundo sin su presencia. Pero el tema del pecado original sí que es curioso, y es algo que se repite en muchas otras religiones. Hay cosas que le dejan a uno desconcertado...



Mmmmmm.... me debo haber explicado mal. De entrada me considero agnóstico, no busco respuestas que incluyan a un Dios creador, he buscado respuestas siempre, simplemente, y es cierto que muchas me han ido alejando del ateísmo, por decirlo de alguna forma. No sé si hay un Dios creador, pero desde luego hay un Orden y eso es como para maravillarse.

Me refería a la forma concreta en que se expone en el propio libro, es una paradoja en sí mismo. Dios creador perfecto pone la trampa y luego maldice al tramposo. No pongas la trampa, si de entrada sabes que puede fallar, porque entonces el tramposo eres tú. No sé si me explico, he leído mucho pero mi conocimiento es caótico e intuitivo, poco científico, poco disciplinado, bastante ineficaz pero a mí me sirve y muy lejos de lo académico, lo siento.


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para que combatas tu exagerado antropocentrismo , te remito a otro concepto en google :
> 
> EL DETERMINISMO BIOLÓGICO.
> 
> ...



El antropocentrista lo eres tú, que crees lo que dicen los documentales, paradigma de la antropomorfis, ya que son hechos por personas y para personas. Yo soy lo más anti antropo que permite mi limitada biología. De hecho, todo mi discurso va en esa dirección: Poder escapar de uno mismo para poder entenderlo sin el prejuicio de los sentidos y de la mente.
Y en cuanto al concepto que tengo de los animales es el mismo que tengo del de las personas. Un cazo de agua no hierbe hasta los 100 grados, pero cuando llega a esa temperatura, cambia por completo su naturaleza convirtiéndose en una gas vaporoso. Eso es un proceso emergente, que tiene que ver con la entropía y termodinámica. De forma similar, la información de nuestros cerebros producen a determinada "temperatura" cambios que producen consciencia y metacognición, algo que nos eleva por encima de cualquier animal conocido. El agua sigue siendo agua, y los animales seguimos siendo animales. Es la información y su proceso lo que nos distingue.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> El antropocentrista lo eres tú, que crees lo que dicen los documentales, paradigma de la antropomorfis, ya que son hechos por personas y para personas. Yo soy lo más anti antropo que permite mi limitada biología. De hecho, todo mi discurso va en esa dirección: Poder escapar de uno mismo para poder entenderlo sin el prejuicio de los sentidos y de la mente.
> Y en cuanto al concepto que tengo de los animales es el mismo que tengo del de las personas. Un cazo de agua no hierbe hasta los 100 grados, pero cuando llega a esa temperatura, cambia por completo su naturaleza convirtiéndose en una gas vaporoso. Eso es un proceso emergente, que tiene que ver con la entropía y termodinámica. De forma similar, la información de nuestros cerebros producen a determinada "temperatura" cambios que producen consciencia y metacognición, algo que nos eleva por encima de cualquier animal conocido. El agua sigue siendo agua, y los animales seguimos siendo animales. Es la información y su proceso lo que nos distingue.



¿ qué experiencia tienes con animales ? 

¿ has nacido y convivido desde niño entre ellos ? ¿ los has criado ? ¿ has interactuado con animales que viven libres ? ¿ con caballos, loros , perros ? 

¿ de dónde sacas tus teorías sobre el comportamiento animal ? 

Mi afición es el vuelo libre con guacamayos. Hay que criarlos a mano con una papilla especial , se sacan del nido antes de abrir los ojos ( importa )

Los loros grises de cola roja son genios , tienen una inteligencia similar a un delfín, un chimpancé, un niño de 3 años . artículo


----------



## ignominias (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué experiencia tienes con animales ?
> 
> ¿ has nacido y convivido desde niño entre ellos ? ¿ los has criado ? ¿ has interactuado con animales que viven libres ? ¿ con caballos, loros , perros ?
> 
> ...



He tenido perros, aunque ahora los odio profundamente. El resto de animales me gusta, pero insisto en que cualquier experiencia no deja de ser eso "una experiencia" subjetiva, por tanto. Eres tú y tus creencias, más la experiencia en sí. De lo que se desprende que jamás podrán ser iguales la tuya y la mía. Tú crees que los animales experimentan empatía porque has fabricado esa experiencia en tu mente y tu cognición ha decidido extraporlarla al resto de bichos. Pero es una creencia, no es más que eso, y no tiene porqué ser cierta, aunque tú estés completamente convencido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2020)

ignominias dijo:


> He tenido perros, aunque ahora los odio profundamente. El resto de animales me gusta, pero insisto en que cualquier experiencia no deja de ser eso "una experiencia" subjetiva, por tanto. Eres tú y tus creencias, más la experiencia en sí. De lo que se desprende que jamás podrán ser iguales la tuya y la mía. Tú crees que los animales experimentan empatía porque has fabricado esa experiencia en tu mente y tu cognición ha decidido extraporlarla al resto de bichos. Pero es una creencia, no es más que eso, y no tiene porqué ser cierta, aunque tú estés completamente convencido.



No es empatía, es una conciencia absoluta de sí mismos y de su entorno exactamente igual que un humano como no puede ser de otra forma . 
Sólo los animales alterados genéticamente como los llamados animales domésticos, que son mutaciones atrofiadas pueden haber perdido capacidades. 

Los animales criados de forma industrial como pollos o cerdos, o un pájaro enjaulado, simplemente son autistas o se han vuelto locos. 

ni los humanos somos tan humanos como tú te crees , ni los animales son tan cosa que corre sin ton ni son como a tí te han dicho. 

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...
AHÍ VAN :
1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS

el sentido y el motor de la vida es criar tus bebés. todo lo demás es complementario .


----------



## Sunwukung (18 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es completamente absurdo suponer que comer cerebros humanos hace más inteligente a otros humanos .
> 
> Lo que comemos , si se puede digerir y no es veneno, son glúcidos , prótidos y lípidos una vez que caen en el estómago.
> 
> Ni siquiera se sabe bien lo que es la inteligencia. Ahora han definido muchos tipos de inteligencia , como la emocional . Básicamente es todo aquello que te permite sobrevivir y esquivar los peligros . Por lo tanto los animales son todo lo inteligentes que requiere su ecosistema sino , se habrían extinguido.



lo interesante de la hipótesis de Maerth es que es falsable, él dice que en una zona de indonesia o por ahí se pegan unos colocones afrodisiacos comiéndose cerebros de monos crudos.

Es una guarrada, pero se podría coger a unos ratones y hacer el proceso que dice maerth a ver qué pasa, si las generaciones van sufriendo cambios cognitivos, fisiológicos y anatómicos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

es muy interesante como las patas que evolucionaron para agarrarse a las ramas , y no para volar como los murciélagos o para correr como los caballos ni para nadar como los delfines ...
pues que esa casual evolución permitiese luego una versatilidad extraordinaria que nos convirtió en la especie más inteligente al poder desenvolvernos en cualquier medio
el problema fue que esa misma mano que agarraba ramas, agarró palos y piedras y se convirtió en asesinos implacables
un golpe a traición con un palo , mata . Sin embargo los leones , logos, ciervos, tienen rituales de lucha . Se trata de calcular el poder y la fortaleza, no de matar a tu misma especie
y esa es la razón por la que hay 1.500 especies diferentes de murciélagos y de humanos sólo quedamos nosotros y los negros
el resto de especies de humanos, se mataron a palos por nimiedades
la evolución no es algo lineal , no hay ninguna razón por la que no sigan vivos otros humanos. De hecho ahí siguen los gorilas, chimpancés , bonobos , orangutanes. No saben utilizar los palos como arma


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es muy interesante como las patas que evolucionaron para agarrarse a las ramas , y no para volar como los murciélagos o para correr como los caballos ni para nadar como los delfines ...
> pues que* esa casual evolución* permitiese luego una versatilidad extraordinaria que nos convirtió en la especie más inteligente...



¿Otra vez con el falaz comodín de la casualidad como causa de la evolución? ¿Tan grabado a fuego tienes eso en tu mente? ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo?

Si algo evoluciona es porque existe esa posibilidad causal para evolucionar, ninguna casualidad será la causa de una evolución no causal. Eso es tan absurdo como pensar que por casualidad puede aparecer un número que no sea primo en un programa diseñado para que solo aparezcan números primos.

La existencia del ser humano, ni la de cualquier otro ser vivo, se debe a ninguna casualidad. La información o causa para su existencia posible ya estaba presente en el instante mismo en que se inició el Universo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Otra vez con el falaz comodín de la casualidad como causa de la evolución? ¿Tan grabado a fuego tienes eso en tu mente? ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo?
> 
> Si algo evoluciona es porque existe esa posibilidad causal para evolucionar, ninguna casualidad será la causa de una evolución no causal. Eso es tan absurdo como pensar que por casualidad puede aparecer un número que no sea primo en un programa diseñado para que solo aparezcan números primos.
> 
> La existencia del ser humano, ni la de cualquier otro ser vivo, se debe a ninguna casualidad. La información o causa para su existencia posible ya estaba presente en el instante mismo en que se inició el Universo.



hay 33 especies de delfines . De murciélagos hay 1.500. 

Se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos por ser una especie débil , que a pesar de haber colonizado todo el planeta gracias a su inteligencia y al uso de la tecnología , un virus , al igual que si fuésemos pollos de granja nos puede aniquilar a todos de un plumazo. 

¿ acaso no lo estás viviendo ? ¿ nada impide que este virus , leve, fuese terriblemente mortal !!!!! te recuerdo que ni hay vacuna ni tratamiento. 

Somos una especie artificial que tiene los días contados , precisamente porque no está íntimamente relacionada con el ecosistema al que pertenece como los pingüinos en el polo norte o los loros en la selva. 

somos simplemente monitos sin mucho pelo por el cuerpo . Todo lo demás son patrañas egocéntricas y soberbias .

Especies de delfines » DELFINPEDIA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay 33 especies de delfines . De murciélagos hay 1.500.
> 
> Se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos por ser una especie débil , que a pesar de haber colonizado todo el planeta gracias a su inteligencia y al uso de la tecnología , un virus , al igual que si fuésemos pollos de granja nos puede aniquilar a todos de un plumazo.
> 
> ...



Joder, es increíble. Es que no puedes ni plantearte y contestar lo que te estoy cuestionando. Vamos a ver chaval, céntrate e intenta responder la última pregunta:

¿Otra vez con el falaz comodín de la casualidad como causa de la evolución? ¿Tan grabado a fuego tienes eso en tu mente?* ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo? *


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Joder, es increíble. Es que no puedes ni plantearte y contestar lo que te estoy cuestionando. Vamos a ver chaval, céntrate e intenta responder la última pregunta:
> 
> ¿Otra vez con el falaz comodín de la casualidad como causa de la evolución? ¿Tan grabado a fuego tienes eso en tu mente?* ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo? *



nada distingue a un oso panda, de un cerdo o un pollo o cualquier de los millones de animales que son usados para comer, que viven hacinados entre sus excrementos , unas vidas deplorables y luego transportados malamente m asfixiados de calor y por fin asesinados en un matadero entre gritos y estertores de los que le preceden , simplemente es relativismo moral . Que alguien que se coma dos pollos por semana se preocupe de como viven los loros , no deja de ser una contradicción . ¿ animales salvajes, animales domésticos ? serán conveniencias mejor dicho


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nada distingue a un oso panda, de un cerdo o un pollo o cualquier de los millones de animales que son usados para comer, que viven hacinados entre sus excrementos , unas vidas deplorables y luego transportados malamente m asfixiados de calor y por fin asesinados en un matadero entre gritos y estertores de los que le preceden , simplemente es relativismo moral . Que alguien que se coma dos pollos por semana se preocupe de como viven los loros , no deja de ser una contradicción . ¿ animales salvajes, animales domésticos ? serán conveniencias mejor dicho



Nada, imposible una respuesta jo,jo,jo Un último intento:

* ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo?*


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Nada, imposible una respuesta jo,jo,jo Un último intento:
> 
> * ¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo?*



¿ qué parte no entiendes que durante millones de años no existió la especie humana y nadie nos echó de menos. y pasado un breve lapso de tiempo, la vida seguirá en la tierra durante millones de años con otras especies, una vez que nos hayamos extinguido !!!


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> *¿No eres capaz de aceptar y asimilar la contradicción que supone considerar la ausencia de causa como la causa de algo? *



Los conceptos deben ajustarse a la realidad, lo que tu haces es retorcer la realidad para que no te toquen tus conceptos.

A nivel cuántico no hay causalidad. El azar funciona a ese nivel.


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué parte no entiendes que durante millones de años no existió la especie humana y nadie nos echó de menos. y pasado un breve lapso de tiempo, la vida seguirá en la tierra durante millones de años con otras especies, una vez que nos hayamos extinguido !!!



¿Y tú qué parte no entiendes de la contradicción lógica que supone atribuir a la casualidad tanto nuestra aparición como posible desaparición?


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> A nivel cuántico no hay causalidad.



¿En qué te basas para decir eso?


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué parte no entiendes de la contradicción lógica que supone atribuir a la casualidad tanto nuestra aparición como posible desaparición?



¿Quién atribuye nuestra aparición a la casualidad?
Una mutación casual no produce un ser humano, ¿lo entiendes?


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿En qué te basa para decir eso?



En los experimentos. Con las mismas condiciones iniciales los resultados son distintos, ergo no hay causalidad.

*In the quantum realm, cause doesn’t necessarily come before effect

Quantum mechanics defies causal order, experiment confirms – Physics World.

How quantum trickery can scramble cause and effect

This Mad New Quantum Experiment Breaks The Idea of 'Before' And 'After'*


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> En los experimentos. Con las mismas condiciones iniciales los resultados son distintos, ergo no hay causalidad.
> 
> *In the quantum realm, cause doesn’t necessarily come before effect
> 
> ...



Que la causa no sea perceptible físicamente no significa que no exista.

¿Por qué un conglomerado cuántico como una célula viva iba a desempeñar las funciones que desempeña si no hay una causa que lo obligue a ello?


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué parte no entiendes de la contradicción lógica que supone atribuir a la casualidad tanto nuestra aparición como posible desaparición?



*" ¿ nuestra aparición ? "


 *Quién te crees que eres , un semidios ? 

¿ qué te diferencia de un gorila exactamente ?


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué te diferencia de un gorila exactamente ?



Mira, que me plantees preguntas como esa, lo único que demuestra es que no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que te estoy cuestionando. Déjalo, anda.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Que la causa no sea perceptible físicamente no significa que no exista?



Falacia de la prueba diabólica.


latiendo dijo:


> ¿Por qué un conglomerado cuántico como una célula viva iba a desempeñar las funciones que desempeña si no hay una causa que lo obligue a ello?



Las causas solo se dan a nivel macroscópico y son físicas, no requieren entes mágicos para entenderse.


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Las causas solo se dan a nivel macroscópico y son físicas,



¿Esa afirmación es tu respuesta a mi pregunta?:

¿Por qué un conglomerado cuántico como una célula viva iba a desempeñar las funciones que desempeña si no hay una causa que lo obligue a ello?


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> ¿Esa afirmación es tu respuesta a mi pregunta?



Sí, mi respuesta es que a nivel macroscópico (en contraposición al nivel cuántico), y la célula es un ente macroscópico, no cuántico, las causas son físicas de ahí que se puedan estudiar las células y sus procesos.

Sin embargo las mutaciones son efectos cuánticos (radiaciones, etc.) donde la causalidad es irrelevante.

De ahí que las células puedan evolucionar de maneras impredecibles.


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Sí, mi respuesta es que a nivel macroscópico (en contraposición al nivel cuántico), y la célula es un ente macroscópico, no cuántico, las causas son físicas de ahí que se puedan estudiar las células y sus procesos.



Pues para mí es evidente que el comportamiento macroscópico observable y causal de la célula requiere una causa a nivel cuántico.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay 33 especies de delfines . De murciélagos hay 1.500.
> 
> Se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos por ser una especie débil , que a pesar de haber colonizado todo el planeta gracias a su inteligencia y al uso de la tecnología , un virus , al igual que si fuésemos pollos de granja nos puede aniquilar a todos de un plumazo.
> 
> ...





ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay 33 especies de delfines . De murciélagos hay 1.500.
> 
> Se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos por ser una especie débil , que a pesar de haber colonizado todo el planeta gracias a su inteligencia y al uso de la tecnología , un virus , al igual que si fuésemos pollos de granja nos puede aniquilar a todos de un plumazo.
> 
> ...



Lo del virus es una falsedad, piénsalo porque sino daré por confirmado que no tienes ni idea de lo más básico de la vida.


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Pues para mí es evidente que el comportamiento macroscópico observable y causal de la célula requiere una causa a nivel cuántico.



Evidente sin evidencia? No seas ridícula.
A nivel cuántico no hay causalidad, como se demuestra en los experimentos.
Al no haber causalidad al nivel más básico, tu dios no es necesario.


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Evidente sin evidencia? No seas ridícula.



Ya empiezas a hacer el payaso. La evidencia es el comportamiento observable de la célula, Que sí, aunque tú digas que no, la célula también tiene un fundamento cuántico como materia que es.


----------



## esNecesario (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Ni una sola forma de vida de este universo se debe al azar. El azar no es ninguna fuerza de la naturaleza.
> 
> Cuanto más sabemos de este mundo más nos damos cuenta de que el universo es como un gran tablero de ajedrez con sus reglas.
> 
> ...





Sí y no, a la vez, como en la física cuántica, jejeje

No, en serio, estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

La física cuántica ha demostrado que el azar "no existe", tal y como lo conocemos, es decir, si observamos el comportamiento de dos partículas que interaccionan, al principio se comportan al azar, pero a medida que aumentamos el tiempo de observación van apareciendo patrones. Por tanto, el azar existe o no dependiendo del tiempo que se le aplique.

Y por supuesto, el azar necesita de una base y un medio donde DESARROLLARSE, leyes físicas o el tablero que comentas, además de una información base. Pongamos el ejemplo de la informática, un procesador con millones de transistores, funciona gracias al azar, realizando en milisegundos millones de transacciones de electrones en un sistema binario (pero repito, al azar), en un medio (electricidad) y con una base de información (el software, que sería el equivalente al ADN y sin él un procesador no serviría de nada y seguiría transmitiendo electrones entre sus millones de transistores al azar, sin crear patrones gracias al software, y son esos patrones los que crean conductas y nueva información...).

Pero todo ésto Darwin lo desconocía, no sabía de física cuántica, por tanto él se centró en el azar como motor de la evolución, puesto que de hecho no hay reglas (aparentes) para que sea un determinado espermatozoide u otro el que consiga alcanzar el óvulo. Como tampoco hay reglas (a corto plazo, sin azar) en la creación de numerosas variantes de ADN en cada uno de los espermatozoides y óvulos. Con lo cual ya está en juego el azar a la hora de determinar qué ADN en concreto va a ser el resultante de un nuevo individuo en la reproducción.

Si a eso le añadimos que luego ese nuevo individuo debe adaptarse al medio y demostrar que es apto, reproduciéndose para dar un nuevo ADN (muy ligeramente cambiado para no arriesgarse), pues es fácil explicarlo solo con el azar. Y para ser justos, aquí he de decir que aunque haya azar también hay determinación en la creación de variantes de ADN en las células reproductoras que reciben información del resto de células del cuerpo del individuo que se va a reproducir, información del medio (entorno) en el que éste vive, de otro modo sería demasiado simplista atribuir el hecho de que p.ej. un pájaro se adapte al medio desarrollando un pico mas largo para alcanzar el polen de determinada flor solo al azar, a que sobrevivieron los más aptos, sin que los pájaros vivos (que se van a reproducir) no sientan la necesidad de tener un pico más largo y transmitan esa pulsión (llamemoslo así, y desconociendo cómo) a sus células reproductoras.


Lo verdaderamente interesante no es si hay azar o no en la evolución, está demostrado que sí pero no de forma absoluta (osea hay uso de información y hay patrones...), habría que reformular y ampliar la teoría de la evolución (y aún así NO contradice la existencia de Dios). Porque lo verdaderamente interesante es cómo surgió el ADN, y eso sí que la ciencia hoy no puede explicar, ni de coña con el azar, y la existencia de un ente inteligente sí. De hecho, volviendo a la física cuantica, cuando el azar se transforma en patrones (que en futuro se denominarán leyes físicas que el hombre descubrirá), se demuestra que hay inteligencia en todas partes (en la propia física de las partículas y en la física del universo). El ADN no pudo crearse de la nada gracias al azar. El azar en el fondo es solo una percepción nuestra.


----------



## Vilux (19 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Ya empiezas a hacer el payaso. La evidencia es el comportamiento observable de la célula.



No es evidencia de causa cuántica, sino física ya que "célula" no es un concepto cuántico.

Ya empiezas a hacer la payasa con las bragas en la mano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> ¿Quién atribuye nuestra aparición a la casualidad?
> Una mutación casual no produce un ser humano, ¿lo entiendes?



no doy crédito a tanta ignorancia además de gente que se cree culta. 

Entre un galgo y un bulldog , hay más diferencias morfológicas que entre un bonobo y un humano , por no hablar de otras mutaciones de lobo llamadas razas de perros. 

Todas son formas de vida plenas que viven perfectamente pero que no son derivadas de la evolución ni ecosistemas ni dioses ni hadas. 
Los perros existen porque los ha creado el ser humano al proteger esas aberraciones de la naturaleza de la muerte segura si tuviesen que sobrevivir por su cuenta. 

Analicen su ridículo antropocentrismo y si realmente son tan listos como se creen, replanteen sus dogmas inculcados por la inercia cultural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Mira, que me plantees preguntas como esa, lo único que demuestra es que no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que te estoy cuestionando. Déjalo, anda.



simplemente no sabes que responder. 

Si aludes a la inteligencia , están los manicomios llenos de locos y subnormales y siguen siendo humanos.

Ni siquiera tú podrías sobrevivir en la selva como hace un chimpancé.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Sí y no, a la vez, como en la física cuántica, jejeje
> 
> No, en serio, estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> ...




pedanterías absurdas. 

Lo único que nos diferencia de un cerdo o de una rana, es el envoltorio de fuera. 

El mono con corazón de cerdo

Un grupo de científicos ha logrado introducir uno de estos órganos en un babuino y que este sobreviva dos años. Esto supone un gran avance en los trasplantes entre especies 
«Los resultados son muy importante porque nos acercan un paso más a la utilización de estos órganos en los seres humanos. […] Los xenotrasplantes podrían salvar potencialmente cada año miles de vidas que se pierden debido a la falta de órganos humanos disponibles para trasplantes»


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pedanterías absurdas.
> 
> Lo único que nos diferencia de un cerdo o de una rana, es el envoltorio de fuera.
> 
> ...




Debe ser que no has entendido el mensaje. Lo que dices no contradice en absoluto lo que yo reflexioné; que hay inteligencia en el universo (las leyes lo demuestran), que no es un caos absoluto donde reine el azar sino que hay reglas físicas, eso es incuestionable. Para mí, toda regla implica creación inteligente, para mí eh?... si a tí te parece una pedantería absurda...

Quizá habríamos de definir qué es la inteligencia, si necesariamente va acompañada siempre de consciencia o no. O mejor dicho, quizás deberíamos habler de niveles (dimensiones) de inteligencia.

El ADN es información inteligente, creado por... lo desconocemos, pero no por el azar (puesto que el azar es lo opuesto a la organización).


Composición del ADN:

"El ADN está formado por unos componentes químicos básicos denominados nucleótidos. Estos componentes básicos incluyen un grupo fosfato, un grupo de azúcar y una de cuatro tipos de bases nitrogenadas alternativas. Para formar una hebra de ADN, los nucleótidos se unen formando cadenas, alternando con los grupos de fosfato y azúcar.

Los cuatro tipos de bases nitrogenadas encontradas en los nucleótidos son: adenina (A), timina (T), guanina (G) y citosina (C). El orden, o secuencia, de estas bases determina qué instrucciones biológicas están contenidas en una hebra de ADN. Por ejemplo, la secuencia ATCGTT pudiera dar instrucciones para ojos azules, mientras que ATCGCT pudiera indicar ojos de color café.

En el caso de los seres humanos , la colección completa de ADN, o el genoma humano, consta de 3 mil millones de bases organizados en 23 pares de cromosomas, y conteniendo alrededor de 20,000 genes."


Ahora dime tú si eso se ha CREADO al azar.



---------

Volviendo a tu respuesta, estoy de acuerdo en que biológicamente somos similares (evolucionados) al resto de animales. ¿Y?, yo no he negado la teoría de la evolución, he dicho que hay que mejorarla.

Te centras demasiado en nuestra similitud con los animales y en negar el antropocentrismo (cosa con la que yo también concuerdo), pero eso no contradice la creación y la posibilidad de un Dios (no el Dios humano, obviamente) o la posibilidad de que el universo sea un ente inteligente y de una dimensión evidentemente mayor. Eso no lo sabemos, pero lo que no podemos negar es que hay inteligencia en todas partes, no solo en los animales, y lo que estás haciendo ATARAXIO es centrarte solo en animales vs. humanos para negar lo que yo estoy planteando. Yo no voy por ahí, el que quiera creer en un Dios humano (que favorece a los humanos frente al resto de seres vivos) allá él, ni se lo niego, porque son creencias (como la mía), pero lo que no es una creencia es que el ADN (de donde venimos todos) es una creación (lo que es una duda -que yo no tengo- es si se creó solo, de la nada, y al azar, o hay otros factores inteligentes en ello).


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Debe ser que no has entendido el mensaje. Lo que dices no contradice en absoluto lo que yo reflexioné; que hay inteligencia en el universo (las leyes lo demuestran), que no es un caos absoluto donde reine el azar sino que hay reglas físicas, eso es incuestionable. Para mí, toda regla implica creación inteligente, para mí eh?... si a tí te parece una pedantería absurda...
> 
> Quizá habríamos de definir qué es la inteligencia, si necesariamente va acompañada siempre de consciencia o no. O mejor dicho, quizás deberíamos habler de niveles (dimensiones) de inteligencia.
> 
> ...



No inventes chaladuras mitológicas esquizofrénicas .

Los planetas son redondos por la misma razón que lo es una pompa de jabón . 

fin


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No inventes chaladuras mitológicas esquizofrénicas .
> 
> Los planetas son redondos por la misma razón que lo es una pompa de jabón .
> 
> fin




¿Y cual es esa razón?, las leyes físicas subnormal.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

cuatroC dijo:


> Me estás enseñando la cabecera de_ Érase una vez el hombre _y me hablas de patrañas de niño pequeño
> 
> 
> 
> Si lo dibujas, todo es fácil. De pez a lagarto y ya de ahí a mono. Jamás observado nada similar. Nunca. Ni en bacterias ni en lagartos ni en monos.




La falta de tiempo conforero. Si lo observases con tiempo suficiente lo verías.

Pero es que ya que has mencionado a las bacterias, son seres vivos los cuales sí podemos observar evolución casi en vivo, puesto que en unos días tienen miles de generaciones, observando mutaciones si les añadimos un agente externo ante el cual se defienden, cambiando su ADN. Eso es evolución.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> ¿Y cual es esa razón?, las leyes físicas subnormal.



pues si son razones físicas , no son dioses inteligentes ni patrañas estrambóticas. 

El arcoiris , los rayos y los truenos no son manifestaciones de la inteligencia de dioses alegres o enfadados .


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El miedo o intriga a los extraterrestres , simplemente es el instinto de " precaución " y conjeturas que hacían nuestros antepasados ante el temor de que un ruido o un objeto extraño fuese algo peligroso que le pudiese atacar. La mayoría de las veces acertaban pues las fieras acechaban por doquier. El miedo al depredador ha acompañado a nuestros antepasados durante cientos de miles de años.
> Está relacionado con la protección de las madres a sus crías. Un miedo ancestral que incluso en nuestra sociedad moderna cuyos peligros se han reducido enormemente sigue estando presente todo el tiempo.
> 
> 
> ...




Correcto, pero eso no significa que no haya algo más. Ese es tu problema, que lo observas solo desde escasos puntos de vista. Es como si te pones a analizar un libro y dices que es materia vegetal laminada y desprecias el contenido escrito.

Los humanos (animales también) tenemos más desarrollados los sentimientos (el alma), tenemos más espiritualidad, somos capaces de crear arte, los animales (ánima, alma) también tienen su espiritualidad (elefantes que van a morir a una determinada zona, también lloran, etc)) pero menos desarrollada. No te centres solo en lo biológico, puesto que incluso los animales son algo más que eso, y los humanos aún más.

Si para tí todo es casual, pues vale, respetable, aunque demasiado simplista, en mi opinión.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Correcto, pero eso no significa que no haya algo más. Ese es tu problema, que lo observas solo desde escasos puntos de vista. Es como si te pones a analizar un libro y dices que es materia vegetal laminada y desprecias el contenido escrito.
> 
> Los humanos (animales también) tenemos más desarrollados los sentimientos (el alma), tenemos más espiritualidad, somos capaces de crear arte, los animales (ánima, alma) también tienen su espiritualidad (elefantes que van a morir a una determinada zona, también lloran, etc)) pero menos desarrollada. No te centres solo en lo biológico, puesto que incluso los animales son algo más que eso, y los humanos aún más.
> 
> Si para tí todo es casual, pues vale, respetable, aunque demasiado simplista, en mi opinión.



Necesito saber tu edad , tu sexo y tus estudios antes de continuar , para adaptar el nivel de la respuesta. 

¿ qué experiencia tienes tú con animales ? sé sincero o sincera , este es un foro anónimo, no hagas trampas al solitario


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2020)

El azar no es una fuerza, luego no explica nada. En fisica el azar representa lo que no se conoce pero teóricamente podría conocerse, la física clásica, o lo que no se conoce pero teóricamente no podría conocerse, la física cuántica. 

Ni más ni menos. 

Y eso no es explica nada, es reducir la capacidad de las predicciones de la teoría al solo poder ser probabilísticas, en el mejor de los casos.

La mal dicha teoría de la evolución carece de predicciones de cualquier tipo. Está por hacerse casi completamente, con azar y selección solamente no se realizan predicciones a posteriori ni a priori de ningún tipo.


----------



## latiendo (20 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> No es evidencia de causa cuántica, sino física ya que "célula" no es un concepto cuántico.



*Todo lo físico tiene que ver con lo cuántico y esto incluye por supuesto a las células. El comportamiento de una célula está directamente relacionado con el comportamiento de sus partículas subatómicas.* Y esto independientemente de que a nivel macroscópico no se observen aparentemente fenómenos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.

Pero es que incluso se observan fenómenos macroscópicos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.

Transcript of "Cómo podría explicar la biología cuántica las mayores preguntas de la vida"

Vivir en un mundo cuántico

"La mecánica cuántica no solo describe el comportamiento del mundo microscópico. Su influencia llega a todas las escalas: pájaros, plantas y, quizás, el ser humano."

" A día de hoy, muy pocos otorgan a la física clásica un rango equiparable al de la mecánica cuántica; en realidad, aquella no representa más que una aproximación útil a un mundo que se rige por leyes cuánticas a todas las escalas. Puede que los efectos cuánticos resulten difíciles de observar en el mundo macroscópico, pero la razón no tiene que ver con el tamaño en sí, sino con la manera en que los sistemas cuánticos interaccionan unos con otros.* Hasta el pasado decenio no se había confirmado de manera experimental la persistencia del comportamiento cuántico a escalas macroscópicas, pero hoy se hace de manera rutinaria.*"

Vlatko Vedral


----------



## cuatroC (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> La falta de tiempo conforero. Si lo observases con tiempo suficiente lo verías.
> 
> Pero es que ya que has mencionado a las bacterias, son seres vivos los cuales sí podemos observar evolución casi en vivo, puesto que en unos días tienen miles de generaciones, observando mutaciones si les añadimos un agente externo ante el cual se defienden, cambiando su ADN. Eso es evolución.



¿Me puedes presentar algún tipo de estudio en el que se pruebe que una especie de bacteria se transforma en otra? ¿Y qué me dices de mutaciones en las que una bacteria se junta con otra y forma otro ser?
68.000 generaciones de E. Coli, por ejemplo, viven un cambio constante, pero siguen siendo E.Coli.
One of The Biggest Evolution Experiments Ever Has Followed 68,000 Generations of Bacteria
La teoría de la evolución es una teoría, si no puede ser probada no es una verdad científica. Si no existe la posibilidad de, en caso de ser falsa, probar que es falsa, tampoco cumple el criterio de falsabilidad, luego no se puede considerar una teoría científica.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Necesito saber tu edad , tu sexo y tus estudios antes de continuar , para adaptar el nivel de la respuesta.
> 
> ¿ qué experiencia tienes tú con animales ? sé sincero o sincera , este es un foro anónimo, no hagas trampas al solitario




jejejee, curioso, un tipo que va en contra del antropocentrismo y adolece de un egocentrismo exacerbado.

Bueno, a ver, soy una niña de 15 años, adapte usted su respuesta y conteste a mis argumentos de una puñetera vez; ¿tienen o no sentimientos los animales? Y espera que el pavo todavía me responderá que sí. Tela. 

Esperaba una respuesta científica y no una serie de "ataques" (no das ni una macho) ad hominem. No sé, algo como que los sentimientos vienen de conexiones neuronales en la zona prefrontal y reacciones químicas hormonales en el sistema límbico, y empezaríamos otro debate, si es que se puede debatir contigo, payasete, que cuando te encuentras a alguien con conocimientos más amplios que tú eres tan tonto que te sales por la tangente y ataques ad hominem. Y si quieres desviamos el debate por ahí, tengo suficiente artillería y conocimientos para usted, estás demostrando que tu ataraxia no viene de la sabiduría sino de la apatía. Ataraxio por penitencia con resignación, intentando dártelas de listo. Deberías saber ya (de la vida) que SIEMPRE hay personas que incluso sabiendo menos que tú te pueden dar una lección.

Aquí espero su respuesta como quinceañera.  Te adelanto que de animales y antropología se menos que tú, pero a ver cómo respondes (si quieres que te tome en serio) a la cuestión sobre los sentimientos en los animales. Algo que dé respuestas a cuestiones filosófico-espirituales, ya sabemos que la ciencia tiene respuestas biológicas las cuales NO niegan la existencia de un Dios (el que sea). Que la ataraxia no te cierre puertas a la reflexión frente a argumentos que aunque no sean científicos puedan ser lógicos y razonables, porque si lo centramos todo a las respuestas de la ciencia no tienes más cojones que reconocer que ésta (muy a mi pesar) no tiene respuestas (ni siquiera a las científicas, como la aparición del ADN).

Entonces fin del debate, si no te quieres abrir a otras posibilidades, aunque las tengamos como teorías o creencias, que al menos dan que pensar sobre la aparición de la vida en la Tierra, pues fin del debate, todo es un sintentido, todo es casual según tú y nada tiene importancia, relativismo a tope. Ante eso no hay nada que debatir mientras la ciencia no nos de respuestas. Un bucle o una enorme puerta cerrada al conocimiento que tampoco te daría la razón a tí, un poco de humildad (qué hacemos con la cuestión del ADN que has esquivado tan torpemente ATARAXIO).


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

cuatroC dijo:


> ¿Me puedes presentar algún tipo de estudio en el que se pruebe que una especie de bacteria se transforma en otra? ¿Y qué me dices de mutaciones en las que una bacteria se junta con otra y forma otro ser?
> 68.000 generaciones de E. Coli, por ejemplo, viven un cambio constante, pero siguen siendo E.Coli.
> One of The Biggest Evolution Experiments Ever Has Followed 68,000 Generations of Bacteria




Para que un ser vivo evolucione a otra especie se necesita mucho tiempo. Para que te hagas una idea te pongo cómo la ciencia nos indica que aparecieron los ojos a partir de células fotoreceptoras (las cuales científicamente sabemos diferenciarlas, vamos que haberlas haylas, incluso en algunos microorganismos).

La evolución del ojo

Como comprenderás, las bacterias, aunque en días se sucedan miles de generaciones en su ciclo vital, no hay tiempo suficiente como para observar una evolución hacia otra especie. Yo creo que eso es fácil de entender sin negarlo aunque la ciencia empíricamente no pueda probarlo (a no ser que hagamos un estudio de millones de años de duración).


---------

Sobre la segunda cuestión, joder, das la razón a la posibilidad de la existencia de evolución, no?, pero es que ya te dije antes, sabemos ya de sobra, científicamente, que las bacterias evolucionan (ADN "de padres a hijos") hasta cotas que les permiten cambiar su aspecto (grosor de la membrana citoplasmática p.ejm) para sobrevivir ante un nuevo agente externo hostil. Si eso no es mecanismo evolutivo apaga y vamonos. Demostrado de forma empírica.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Para que un ser vivo evolucione a otra especie se necesita mucho tiempo. Para que te hagas una idea te pongo cómo la ciencia nos indica que aparecieron los ojos a partir de células fotoreceptoras (las cuales científicamente sabemos diferenciarlas, vamos que haberlas haylas, incluso en algunos microorganismos).
> 
> La evolución del ojo
> 
> ...



es que cómo se puede hablar de una teoría de la evolución si para que construirla debería tenerse conocimientos que no se tienen, como por ejemplo del funcionamiento completo del adn, del cuál el 90% o más se le denomina adn basura.

Es que el chiste es que lo llamen teoría cuando es una hipótesis y muy parcial de lo que sería un posible mecanismo de la evolución, parcial porque faltan conocimientos esenciales que no se tienen a día de hoy y porque no predice nada, no explica con ningún nivel de detalle un proceso evolutivo de ninguna especie viva.

Y efectivamente parece infalsable, la escala de observación debería ser de unos millones de años.

Es todo un sinsentido, como la plandemia, pero se actúa ideológicamente como si hubiera una teoría de la evolución, igual que con la timopandemia se actúa como si se supiera cómo actúan los microorganismos exactamente.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es que cómo se puede hablar de una teoría de la evolución si para que construirla debería tenerse conocimientos que no se tienen, como por ejemplo del funcionamiento completo del adn, del cuál el 90% o más se le denomina adn basura.
> 
> Es que el chiste es que lo llamen teoría cuando es una hipótesis y muy parcial de lo que sería un posible mecanismo de la evolución, parcial porque faltan conocimientos esenciales que no se tienen a día de hoy y porque no predice nada, no explica con ningún nivel de detalle un proceso evolutivo de ninguna especie viva.
> 
> ...




Hombre, es una teoría porque se puede aplicar a la práctica en numerosas condiciones y disciplinas, dándola por válida aunque sea en parte. Se la da por buena mientras no tengamos nada mejor, así funciona la ciencia.
p.ej lo que comenté de las bacterias apoya esa teoría, hasta el momento más válida que cualquier otra creencia sobre éste asunto, más si comprendemos cómo funciona (genética, epigenética, química, biología, etc) aunque no al 100% (evidentemente, también hay evolución y ampliación de conocimientos en genética, etc, etc).

La otra opción es desechar todo lo que sabemos sobre el tema y achacarlo a algo divino. Y como casi todo en la vida terrenal no es casual sino causal (causa-efecto), nos centramos en las causas y comportamientos para alcanzar el conocimiento. EL problema reside en que muchas veces nuestras creencias (tanto religiosas como CIENTÍFICAS, con mayúsculas) chocan con la realidad empírica y/o nuestros nuevos conocimientos, de ahí una resistencia natural a aceptar (que sucede incluso en la ciencia hasta que ya es demasiado evidente y muchos se tienen que callar la boca, pero hay mucho dogma y manipulación en la ciencia, no cabe duda, no nos diferenciamos mucho de épocas pasadas de la Humanidad, en eso estoy completamente de acuerdo).

Por lo tanto, pienso que es un error descomunal el enfrentar la existencia de Dios contra la evolución de los seres vivos. Tendríamos que adaptar un poco nuestras creencias* y los científicos (o cientifistas) ser más humildes con la posibilidad de su existencia (más cuando la ciencia no nos da respuestas a muchas incógnitas).


* no hace falta dejar de creer en Dios...


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Hombre, es una teoría porque se puede aplicar a la práctica en numerosas condiciones y disciplinas, dándola por válida aunque sea en parte. Se la da por buena mientras no tengamos nada mejor, así funciona la ciencia.
> p.ej lo que comenté de las bacterias apoya esa teoría, hasta el momento más válida que cualquier otra creencia sobre éste asunto, más si comprendemos cómo funciona (genética, epigenética, química, biología, etc) aunque no al 100% (evidentemente, también hay evolución y ampliación de conocimientos en genética, etc, etc).
> 
> La otra opción es desechar todo lo que sabemos sobre el tema y achacarlo a algo divino. Y como casi todo en la vida terrenal no es casual sino causal (causa-efecto), nos centramos en las causas y comportamientos para alcanzar el conocimiento. EL problema reside en que muchas veces nuestras creencias (tanto religiosas como CIENTÍFICAS, con mayúsculas) chocan con la realidad empírica y/o nuestros nuevos conocimientos, de ahí una resistencia natural a aceptar (que sucede incluso en la ciencia hasta que ya es demasiado evidente y muchos se tienen que callar la boca, pero hay mucho dogma y manipulación en la ciencia, no cabe duda, no nos diferenciamos mucho de épocas pasadas de la Humanidad, en eso estoy completamente de acuerdo).
> ...



todavía estoy esperando por las predicciones construidas a partir de los supuestos axiomas de la teoría de la evolución.

Cómo fue la evolución humana según la teoría susodicha, a ver, porque no he oído y leído más que especulaciones y no se sabe. 

Contrasta eso con las leyes de Newton, que constituyen una verdadera teoría, con sus reglas de producción, aunque su aplicación no es algorítmica, y sus teoremas o predicciones, en este caso cuantitativas deterministas, pero no hace falta que la supuesta teoría de la evolución genere predicciones del mismo tipo, pueden ser probabilísticas e incluso cualitativas, pero debe existir algún proceso deductivo.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> todavía estoy esperando por las predicciones construidas a partir de los supuestos axiomas de la teoría de la evolución.
> 
> Cómo fue la evolución humana según la teoría susodicha, a ver, porque no he oído y leído más que especulaciones y no se sabe.
> 
> Contrasta eso con las leyes de Newton, que constituyen una verdadera teoría, con sus reglas de producción, aunque su aplicación no es algorítmica, y sus teoremas o predicciones, en este caso cuantitativas deterministas, pero no hace falta que la supuesta teoría de la evolución genere predicciones del mismo tipo, pueden ser probabilísticas e incluso cualitativas, pero debe existir algún proceso deductivo.




Estoy de acuerdo, la ciencia no lo explica todo, y en el tema espiritual nunca explicará nada pero sí hace cambiar y evolucionar las creencias espirituales, y la ciencia también evoluciona y cambia o desecha conceptos y teorías. 

Pero, y por tanto. Vuelvo a decir que me parece un gran error enfrentar la religión y la ciencia, ambas salen escaldadas. Este enfrentamiento ha venido a raíz de un rápido crecimiento en conocimientos científicos que ha propiciado un aumento en el desarrollo tecnológico desproporcionado al conocimiento y cultivo espiritual (agravado por la resistencia de las religiones a cambiar algunos dogmas y aceptar algunas realidades que la ciencia a puesto de manifiesto). En esa crisis estamos, que muchos tiran por la tangente y desprecian por completo la espiritualidad, mientras que otros siguen erre que erre negando esas nuevas realidades (y tarde o temprano la realidad se impone, aunque no sea una realidad totalmente explicada y entendida por la ciencia, cosa que la espiritualidad debería aprovechar en cubrir ese hueco en vez de quedarse anclada intentando llevar razón exponiéndo los defectos -de forma mas que de fondo- de la ciencia).




Con respecto a la teoría de la evolución, hablas de falta de; proceso deductivo, de probabilidad, de teoremas, de predicción. Concuerdo, pero no todas las ciencias necesitan una formula matemática para explicarla y "demostrarla", recuerda que estamos hablando de biología pura y dura de aquella época (casi ciencias sociales, sin química, ni física ni matemáticas) que además intentaBA explicar un fenómeno natural que tarda millones de años (en el caso del humano evolucionado de otras especies). 

Pero *está demostrada* en numerosas condiciones y disciplinas, de forma práctica, al menos su existencia (*la evolución*), no tanto su forma. Yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo en esa teoría en la forma simplista en que explica la evolución (el azar y el entorno, la probalidad, la estadística), pero no niego que ésta exista, falta mucho más, mucha biología moderna y mucha comprensión para explicar la evolución. Y ya lo podríamos hacer, una teoría de la evolución mucho más moderna y completa, pero no se hace por muchas razones... 

Hay incluso estudios en humanos vivos (en sociedades) que demuestran tendencia a evolucionar en distintos grupos humanos según distintos entornos -comida, clima, stress, etc- (con cambios epigenéticos que después se traducirían en una nueva variedad genética con ligeros cambios en sus células reproductoras, que darían a ligerísimos cambios -color de pelo, estatura, etc- en futuros individuos).

Otra evidencia de que venimos del mono (en realidad ahora la ciencia dice que no venimos del mono sino que evolucionamos a partir de un mismo tronco genético ancestral) es que tenemos más similitud en nuestro ADN con un mono que con una mosca, y que además tenemos los mamíferos una similitud superior a un 90% en todos los casos. Oye, puede ser que Dios haya creado a los humanos con casi la misma información que al resto de mamíferos, pero también es cierto que ésta circunstancia avala en cierto modo la teoría de la evolución, su existencia sobre todo.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

Vuelvo al tema de religión/es (o espiritualidad) vs. ciencia.

Es un gran error ese enfrentamiento. No nos lleva a nada bueno y sí a degeneración contraria al verdadero progreso humano (degeneración como ateísmo, desesperanza, relativismo moral, falta de valores, falta de entrega y compromiso, individualismo mal entendido, colectivismos mal entendidos, etc, etcy mil etc).

No quiero cambiar de tema, pero a veces he pensado en cómo sería una civilización extraterrestre que viviesen en la otra punta de nuestra galaxia y nos llevasen varios cientos de millones de años de diferencia en su evolución. Pues si no se han extinguido ya (por lo que sea) lo más probable es que aunque tuviesen una tecnología muchísimo más avanzada tendrían también una o varias religiones, u otra forma de cultivar su espiritualidad. Y que su ciencia nunca podrá explicar TODO, y aún explicando partes de la espirutalidad no haría disminuirla sino acrecentarla al plantear nuevas preguntas e inquietudes. Sí tendrían también una espiritualidad más evolucionada, que les proporcionaría un entendimiento interior y entre ellos mucho mayor.


De eso no me cabe duda, o de lo contrario no habrían conseguido evolucionar como seres vivos sino hacia máquinas, y se habrían extinguido y/o convertido en meros depredadores. Ahí lo dejo.

P.D: No se me ofendan los flipaos a secas con la tecnología o los transhumanistas mas flipados aún (sí, muchos estáis demasiado flipaos, deberías conocer más cómo funciona toda tecnología y os acercaríais más a la naturaleza en la que está basada...!!!, y os acercaríais más a Dios (hay muchas formas de hacerlo, no solo con la religión),
y no lo digo por ninguno que haya intervenido en este hilo hasta ahora, es solo por si otro forero entra en ese debate). No me peguéis, son opiniones. No olvidemos nadie cultivar nuestro espíritu, no solo nuestro cuerpo (que también), nuestros conocimientos o nuestra economía. Cultiven su espíritu.


----------



## Vilux (20 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> *Todo lo físico tiene que ver con lo cuántico y esto incluye por supuesto a las células. El comportamiento de una célula está directamente relacionado con el comportamiento de sus partículas subatómicas.* Y esto independientemente de que a nivel macroscópico no se observen aparentemente fenómenos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.
> 
> Pero es que incluso se observan fenómenos macroscópicos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.
> 
> ...



Comportamiwnto cuántico = no causal.

Tu hada madrina con la que intentas explicar las causas tampoco es causal, pero como lo cuántico ya no lo es, el hada madrina sobra.


----------



## cuatroC (20 Jul 2020)

esHecesario dijo:


> Vuelvo al tema de religión/es (o espiritualidad) vs. ciencia.
> 
> Es un gran error ese enfrentamiento. No nos lleva a nada bueno y sí a degeneración contraria al verdadero progreso humano (degeneración como ateísmo, desesperanza, relativismo moral, falta de valores, falta de entrega y compromiso, individualismo mal entendido, colectivismos mal entendidos, etc, etcy mil etc).
> 
> ...



Cultivar el espíritu es hacerse preguntas y buscar respuestas. Señalar en la realidad sólo aquello que reafirme una teoría, ridiculizar las dudas sin darles respuesta válida, eso sí es religión. La teoría de la evolución tal y como se presenta me parece una cuestión de fe.


----------



## latiendo (20 Jul 2020)

Vilux dijo:


> Comportamiwnto cuántico = no causal.



Mezclas churras con merinas. Estás diciendo que no hay causalidad cuántica desde una perspectiva clásica.

En la física clásica a un suceso A le sigue un suceso B, pero “ esta relación, sin embargo, se descompone en la mecánica cuántica porque la propagación temporal de función de onda de un partículas puede ser mayor que la separación en el tiempo entre _A_ y _B_ . Esto significa que el orden causal de _A_ y _B_ no siempre se puede distinguir por una partícula cuántica como un fotón.”

Pero que en física cuántica no seamos capaces de definir un orden causal como en la física clásica no significa que no haya causalidad cuántica.

De hecho y como ya te dije ¿Por qué un conglomerado cuántico de partículas subatómicas de una célula viva iba a desempeñar las funciones que desempeña si no hay una causa que lo obligue a ello?

How quantum trickery can scramble cause and effect

“La causalidad cuántica podría proporcionar un punto de entrada a algunas de las preguntas más difíciles en física, como por ejemplo de dónde proviene la mecánica cuántica.”

“la causalidad cuántica podría ir aún más lejos al mostrar cómo uno puede comenzar a ajustar la teoría cuántica en el marco de la relatividad general, que explica la gravitación. "El hecho de que la estructura causal desempeñe un papel tan central en la relatividad general nos motiva a investigar de qué manera puede 'comportarse cuánticamente'", dice Ried”

"La mayoría de los intentos de comprender la mecánica cuántica implica tratar de salvar algunos aspectos de la vieja imagen clásica, como las trayectorias de partículas", dice Brukner. Pero la historia nos muestra que lo que generalmente se necesita en tales casos es algo más, dice, algo que va más allá de las viejas ideas, como una nueva forma de pensar sobre la causalidad misma. "Cuando tienes una teoría radical, para entenderla usualmente necesitas algo aún más radical".


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jul 2020)

latiendo dijo:


> Mezclas churras con merinas. Estás diciendo que no hay causalidad cuántica desde una perspectiva clásica.
> 
> En la física clásica a un suceso A le sigue un suceso B, pero “ esta relación, sin embargo, se descompone en la mecánica cuántica porque la propagación temporal de función de onda de un partículas puede ser mayor que la separación en el tiempo entre _A_ y _B_ . Esto significa que el orden causal de _A_ y _B_ no siempre se puede distinguir por una partícula cuántica como un fotón.”
> 
> ...



Tus elucubraciones son del estilo de esta

Científicos explican por qué el wombat hace caca cúbica

*las propiedades elásticas variables de las paredes intestinales de los wombats permitían la formación de los cubos*. Al vaciar el intestino e inflarlo con un globo largo, la tensión varía. De este modo, se estira preferentemente en las paredes para facilitar la formación del cubo. 





Revelan el misterio del animal que produce heces en forma de cubo


----------



## latiendo (20 Jul 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tus elucubraciones son del estilo de esta
> 
> Científicos explican por qué el wombat hace caca cúbica
> 
> ...



Chavalito, empezaré a tomarte en serio cuando entiendas que la ausencia de causa no puede ser la causa de algo.


----------



## esNecesario (20 Jul 2020)

cuatroC dijo:


> Cultivar el espíritu es hacerse preguntas y buscar respuestas. Señalar en la realidad sólo aquello que reafirme una teoría, ridiculizar las dudas sin darles respuesta válida, eso sí es religión. La teoría de la evolución tal y como se presenta me parece una cuestión de fe.




Buscar respuestas no es negar las que se te ofrecen porque vayan en contra de tu verdad. Y no sé a qué te refieres con ridiculizar las dudas sin darles respuesta válida.

La teoría de la evolución es imperfecta e incompleta, de eso no cabe duda, pero no es una cuestión de fe si se demuestra en la práctica en numerosas formas. Joder, ya he puesto algunas (las bacterias p.ej), ¿has dado argumentados en contra de ello?, no, de ningún tipo, excepto descalificarlo como el que dice que son casos aislados, mientras reconoces que prueban la teoría. 


Joder cuatroC, que sabes que te tengo en alta estima, no niegues la evolución amparándote en nimiedades (imperfección de la teoría..., pruebas circunstanciales que no te parecen sufientes...).
Otra vez..., que la evolución no va en contra de la existencia de Dios, metéoslo en la cabeza, que Dios es omnipresente y omnipotente. Que parecéis talibanes macho, ni siquiera la Biblia se interpreta al pie de la letra, eso de Adan y Eva y la creación en 7 días y de la mujer a partir de la costilla de un hombre... todo eso se puede interpretar (o incluso puede desecharse y evolucionar). Joer, que la religión católica es una de las más evolucionada del mundo, e-vo-lu-ci-o-na-da, deberíais estar orgullosos de ello.

Y llamas religión a una teoría que se demuestra (su fundamento) en la practica de muchas formas. Cabezones macho.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Jul 2020)

Vilux, ni puta idea de cuántica, pero tú a lo tuyo. Ya expliqué que es el azar en la física clásica y en la cuántica, lo que pasa es que los que son de una carrera de la rama de biologicas creen que la estadística es algo más que una herramienta matemática. 

Respondiendo a lo otro, está claro que la evolución parece existir, pero no una teoría que explique su mecanismo. 

Es algo tan evidente como la no necesidad de las vacunas o el timo de la plandemia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2020)

Por qué es bueno que le dediquemos tanto tiempo y esfuerzo al sexo


----------



## -V_ (7 Ago 2020)

Sitio para sentirme una puta mierda


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2020)

-V_ dijo:


> Sitio para sentirme una puta mierda


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Sep 2020)

antropocentrismo cartesiano (el hombre como centro de todo) versus el biocentrismo “eco-vitalista” (la Vida como centro de todo).


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2020)

EL ORIGEN ACUÁTICO DE LA ESPECIE HUMANA . Pruebas traigo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Sep 2020)

El problema de las religiones abrahámicas ( judaísmo, cristianismo, islam ) es su fuerte antropocentrismo ( a imagen y semejanza de dios ) .
ser humano como centro de todas las cosas y el fin absoluto de la creación. Todo lo demás son cosas que pululan para el uso y servicio del humano.

Este tipo de concepción de lo que es la vida y de lo que somos y que está en nuestra mente igual que el idioma materno , nace en el desierto.
Allí donde sólo había arena, cabras , escorpiones y serpientes .

Sin embargo . las religiones orientales o dhármicas , como el budismo , hinduismo , taoísmo ... se desarrollan en la India , donde la presencia de los monos y su enorme inteligencia indicaban a los humanos que en lo básico somos lo mismo .

Arrestan a un mono ladrón y lo exponen a una humillación pública











Dicho lo cual , de tener la referencia de los animales presente , jamás surgirían chaladuras como esa de la metamorfosis del cuerpo cambiado de sexo. Porque indudablemente la mujer es la hembra de la especie humana y lo que la hace mujer es su capacidad de tener hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Sep 2020)

*la hembra retiene el óvulo, hasta que llega el macho que ella desea.

" la eyaculación es la expulsión de las células reproductivas del macho para el encuentro del óvulo, el orgasmo es la expulsión del óvulo para el encuentro del semen "*


el error en todas las facetas de la ciencia es el mismo que en tiempos de Darwin : *un antropocentrismo absoluto que ciega a los científicos.*


- todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos tienen clítoris.

- Todas las hembras que copulan con el macho que desean tienen orgasmos.

- Todas las hembras son copuladas por otros machos que ellas no desean, incluido la pareja que le ha tocado o el macho alfa que puede que no desee.


Hay que distinguir en dos extremos muy opuestos :
- el coito que conduce a la reproducción , que es un hecho excepcional muy extraordinario una vez cada 4 años,

- del sexo que no conduce la fecundación y que es igual que rascarse la espalda o buscar piojos.


En ese breve periodo de muy pocos días que es el momento de fertilidad de la hembra humana, o del gorila o de una ballena, o de una elefanta, o de una loba.... sucede que el óvulo está lo suficiente maduro para ser fecundado, esperando en el útero que llegue el macho deseado.


en otras especies como el ciervo y León ,los machos luchan entre ellos para fecundar a la hembra y el pene no tiene glande y el coito es instantáneo que dura un segundo. en la especie humana, se sabe precisamente por la forma del pene, y el movimiento de vaivén del coito , se entiende que la hembra era muy promiscua y se dejaba penetrar por todos los machos para evitar peleas , y era dentro de la vagina de la hembra dónde estaba la competencia del semen.


La única especie de humanos que ha sobrevivido fue aquella que no luchó por aparearse con la hembra, todas las demás se han extinguido porque los machos en el momento que pudieron agarrar un palo, se convirtieron en genocidas. A diferencia de los gorilas que tienen rituales de lucha y no se matan.


*El deseo !!!!* Esa es la cuestión.

*EL DESEO, es el ansia de ser fecundada por determinado macho y no por ningún otro.*

De la misma manera que el hambre es el ansia para ingerir comida y nutrirse.

Quedar preñada es un acto de enorme responsabilidad, implica que la hembra dedicará varios años de su vida al cuidado de esa cría, así que es una inversión que debe planificar buscando al mejor semental posible de entre todos para que sea el padre de su cría.
Lo que nosotros interpretamos como belleza , es deseo, es atracción sexual porque se sabe que un aspecto MÁS ATRACTIVO , tiene una relación directa con una mejor genética . De la misma manera que la cola de un pavo real o las características del dimorfismo sexual en cualquier otra especie incluidos los insectos.

Es el deseo de las adolescentes por Justin Bieber o los futbolistas , no sólo su belleza , también su éxito social.

No hay un Justin Bieber para cada una , pero si imaginamos una tribu, si podrían ser fecundadas por él y después que el hijo lo mantuviese otro , al que la hembra engaña haciéndole creer que es el padre del hijo . Recordemos que superada esa etapa crítica de fecundación que dura sólo una semana , el resto del tiempo cualquier actividad sexual de mantenimiento no tiene la menor repercusión en la reproducción y por lo tanto en la evolución de la especie. Es un simple pasatiempos , una forma de drogarse o de mantener vinculada a la pareja . un refuerzo positivo a cambio de su protección y ayuda en la crianza de los hijos.

Actualmente gracias a los análisis genéticos ya tan baratos, se ha descubierto que hay muchos hijos que no son de sus padres , pero lo más sorprendente es que muchas crías de loros que destacan por vivir en pareja toda su vida, genéticamente son de otros machos .

El siguiente error es suponer que el coito humano es de frente, y es ahí cuando se hacen un lío. Parece mentira que nadie se dé cuenta.

en la resonancia ya marco el punto exacto que queda un hueco y ningún científico se da cuenta de ese error. Desde atrás el pene encaja perfectamente con la entrada del útero. Y es en el orgasmo del hombre, cuando empuja con fuerza el pene hasta el fondo para encajar la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero. Y es en ese momento cuando salen disparados los chorros de semen. Y la hembra convulsiona , y de la misma manera que nuestras antepasadas las hembras de los peces expulsaban los huevos , la hembra humana exprime el útero empujando al óvulo a la entrada, para facilitar el encuentro con el semen. ESE ES EL ORGASMO Y ESA ES SU RAZÓN DE SER Y NO OTRA.
Junto a la eyaculación y expulsión del semen, el orgasmo suele durar entre 3 y 10 segundos. En las mujeres tienen lugar una serie de *contracciones rítmicas en la vagina, el útero, los músculos pélvicos .* El orgasmo puede prolongarse hasta los 20 segundos. el tiempo necesario para que el óvulo se desplace.

EL ORGASMO LO INVENTARON NUESTROS ANTEPASADOS LOS PECES PARA SINCRONIZAR LA EYACULACIÓN CON LA PUESTA DE LOS HUEVOS Y NO SE LA LLEVASE EL AGUA.

cae de cajón que si se desparramase por el canal vaginal, es mucho más difícil que se fecunde la hembra y mucho más fácil que el siguiente retire el semen, que para eso es el coito. recuerda que es un acto de retirar el semen del anterior


El clítoris es para sincronizar justo ese momento del orgasmo, el clítoris, que es un órgano sensorial y táctil , deduce por los movimientos del pene cuando ha llegado ese momento, porque son convulsiones rítmicas e involuntarias. Entonces la hembra o el gay pone el culo más respingón para que la conexión sea lo más profunda posible . Todo esto es instintivo y cerebral . los orgasmos de los homosexuales pasivos son orgasmos femeninos , y lo que no saben los científicos es que se sincroniza en el 100% de las veces cuando hay deseo.

*Es muy interesante como en el coito homosexual , anal, suelen sincronizar la eyaculación*, porque el que actúa como pasivo activa la parte del cerebro femenina. y a través de la manipulación simula en el pene el ritmo del coito engañando al cerebro como si el pene realmente fuese un clítoris.

Igualmente las lesbianas , donde la que simula la parte activa imagina ( engaña al cerebro ) que su clítoris es un pene, y si hay deseo y han sincronizado bien el ritmo , igualmente se produce un orgasmo simultáneo.

*La clave está en el ritmo y el compás.* Aunque el coito se inicie de una forma voluntaria, llega un momento que la voluntad desaparece toma el mando nuestro cerebro ancestral de ahí los gemidos anteriores al lenguaje articulado . Y precisamente en pequeños cambios de ritmo impulsivos y descontrolados cuando el clítoris decide que ha llegado el momento del orgasmo porque se acerca la eyaculación.

Por eso la música provoca placer por que son los mismo tiempos y activa la misma parte del cerebro.

nuestra mente percibe el ritmo y los compases como un coito .

Y es que es el cerebro el principal órgano sexual. La oxitocina es una hormona que actúa como neurotransmisor en el *cerebro y responsable de todos esos fenómenos metabólicos. El hecho de que algunas drogas provoquen placer es porque esas sustancias fabricadas por las plantas, casualmente encajan en los receptores vinculados al orgasmo .*

las canciones tienen un ritmo de 0.12 que son los movimientos del coito , el baile es una simulación de lo mismo y por eso duran 3 minutos con final f

La Glándula Pineal: un placer más grande que el sexo. Como llegar al nirvana a través de la música . Una increíble sensación de vértigo y relax mental


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Sep 2020)

momento orgásmico de la fecundación de los huevos de nuestros antepasados los anfibios. Fíjense como se ponen de acuerdo para juntar ambos orificios , que con el tiempo se convirtieron en la salida de la uretra y la entrada del útero. 

Aunque el apareamiento ya es fuera del agua, siguen sincronizándose para que los huevos vayan saliendo al tiempo que el semen es expulsado. 
No tienen pene, no tienen clítoris, su sincronización es mental . y es ahí en ese resorte que todavía conservamos en la glándula pineal del cerebro, lo que activa el orgasmo . 

El pene surge con nuestros antepasados los reptiles , cuando la fecundación se hace interna y ya no son necesarios tantos huevos. 
Entendamos que la mayoría de los huevos de las ranas y los peces no llegarán a convertirse en individuos que lleguen a edad reproductiva porque serán depredados o morirán por falta de protección de los padres . Posteriormente los reptiles , los dinosaurios, ya hacían nidos y se ocupaban de sus crías.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (20 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No lo has entendido porque piensas de una forma antropocéntrica tal como te han enseñado.
> 
> Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano y la tecnología, que es algo muy reciente, ya existían los ecosistemas habitados de otras especies de animales que no necesitaron ni a los humanos , ni a los veterinarios , ni a los ecologistas, para prosperar y vivir su vida.
> Lo que para ti y tanta gente son solo parte del paisaje, en realidad son civilizaciones .
> ...



La diferencia es que en la cúspide está el Hombre y por lo tanto hará y deshará lo que quiera y más con los que están por debajo.


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> momento orgásmico de la fecundación de los huevos de nuestros antepasados los anfibios. Fíjense como se ponen de acuerdo para juntar ambos orificios , que con el tiempo se convirtieron en la salida de la uretra y la entrada del útero.
> 
> Aunque el apareamiento ya es fuera del agua, siguen sincronizándose para que los huevos vayan saliendo al tiempo que el semen es expulsado.
> No tienen pene, no tienen clítoris, su sincronización es mental . y es ahí en ese resorte que todavía conservamos en la glándula pineal del cerebro, lo que activa el orgasmo .
> ...



Ataraxio, me ha interesado mucho tus mensajes, he ido para adelante y hacia atrás en este hilo y ahi una afirmación tuya que me ha dejado sorprendido. Escribiste que, nosotros, los neandertales en contraposición a los negros, ¿ somos distintas especies de humanos? No se si te entendí bien. ¿Puedes poner alguna fuente si es así?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Ataraxio, me ha interesado mucho tus mensajes, he ido para adelante y hacia atrás en este hilo y ahi una afirmación tuya que me ha dejado sorprendido. Escribiste que, nosotros, los neandertales en contraposición a los negros, ¿ somos distintas especies de humanos? No se si te entendí bien. ¿Puedes poner alguna fuente si es así?



Es obvio que lo somos . 
Date cuenta que un sólo cromosoma determina la diferencia entre un macho y una hembra .
Los negros no tienen genes neandertales por lo tanto son otra especie diferente . 

De hecho en el mundo animal se clasifican como diferentes especies que aparentemente son idénticos . 

No sólo es el color de la piel o sutilezas en la apariencia física , también el cerebro, los órganos internos ... el comportamiento programado y todo lo que la genética transmite a cada especie. 

resistencia o no a determinadas enfermedades , adaptación a modos de vida , emparejamiento y ciclos reproductivos ..


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es obvio que lo somos .
> Date cuenta que un sólo cromosoma determina la diferencia entre un macho y una hembra .
> Los negros no tienen genes neandertales por lo tanto son otra especie diferente .
> 
> ...



Aqui dicen que todos venimos de Africa.

Hace 8.000 años todos éramos negros

Las civilizaciones prehispánicas no conocían la rueda ni la argamasa, y ¿eso porque?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Aqui dicen que todos venimos de Africa.
> 
> Hace 8.000 años todos éramos negros
> 
> Las civilizaciones prehispánicas no conocían la rueda ni la argamasa, y ¿eso porque?



todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros , es de neandertal . es lógico. 


sobre la argamasa y la rueda , las tribus africanas siguen en la edad de piedra, de hecho no conocen ni el metal. 






El cerebro de los neandertales - La Mente es Maravillosa

Hechos y Mitos de Neandertal

Los neandertales sobrevivieron por ser 'feos'; de acuerdo a los cánones de hoy


----------



## Vorsicht (6 Feb 2021)

Madre mía! que manera de repartir del MAESTRO.


----------



## Kubatronik (6 Feb 2021)

cuatroC dijo:


> Esa es la sensación más clara. No hay prueba alguna que de un organismo de una célula se pase a las 30 billones de células perfectamente organizadas del cuerpo humano por selección natural y mutaciones. Es incomprensible. No sabemos de dónde venimos ni a dónde vamos. A los animales les pasa lo mismo, pero no les importa.



Creo que sí sabemos, quien tiene algo de instinto piensa en hacer perdurar la especie. Y eso aún con lavado mental de los medios!


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros , es de neandertal . es lógico.
> 
> 
> sobre la argamasa y la rueda , las tribus africanas siguen en la edad de piedra, de hecho no conocen ni el metal.
> ...



¿ podemos inferir entonces que esas tribus africanas o brasileñas son un especie humana inferior?
Lo digo porque si lo comparamos con la estructura social de las colonias de hormigas en la que existe un orden jerárquico y son capaces de hacer túneles y cuevas, éstas están más desarrolladas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> ¿ podemos inferir entonces que esas tribus africanas o brasileñas son un especie humana inferior?
> Lo digo porque si lo comparamos con la estructura social de las colonias de hormigas en la que existe un orden jerárquico y son capaces de hacer túneles y cuevas, éstas están más desarrolladas.



NO , NO , NO !!!! 

Las tribus africanas primitivas siguen viviendo igual que hace decenas de miles de años, eso quiere decir que les va bien . Si nadie les mata, ahí seguirán miles de años más . 

Sin embargo si el supuesto coronavirus hubiese sido más contagioso y mortal, toda la civilización occidental y la raza blanca habría sido exterminada .

70 millones de asesinatos en la segunda guerra mundial, ciudades enteras destruidas , las mayores atrocidades genocidas y sádicas que nunca se cometieron en la historia, ha sucedido en la generación de nuestros abuelos , en nuestra civilización, nuestra raza. 

No atribuyas méritos de la civilización a los individuos . La mayoría de la gente sólo somos autómatas , como animales de circo. 

Un robot superará a cualquier operario , en poco tiempo , incluso pilotar un avión o componer música y pintar cuadros. 
La inteligencia artificial es infinitamente mejor que cualquier ser humano e irá a más .

Las tribus de las selvas sudamericanas son humanos " asalvajados " . que huyeron a la selva y allí sobrevivieron , nada que ver con las tribus africanas , que tienen su moral , sus costumbres , su cultura ancestral . 

aunque parezca difícil de entender, los humanos de las tribus son LOS NORMALES . Lo que no es normal es pasarse la vida trabajando como autómata y dejar el sueldo en un sitio para dormir encadenando un día tras otro en una esclavitud irracional . y que el breve suceso que es la vida no haya consistido en lo que realmente tiene que ser . 

LOS ANORMALES SON LOS OCCIDENTALES QUE TIENEN UN GATO COMO ÚNICA FAMILIA Y SE PASAN LA VIDA VIENDO PORNO Y DROGÁNDOSE. 

( El trabajo es un vicio como cualquier otro )


----------



## Debunker (6 Feb 2021)

Ataraxio, no dices nada nuevo que la "ciencia" no nos haya dicho ya.

Es una explicación tan simple para explicar la vida y la de un ser humano aún más, que apenas reflexiones sobre ello sabes que es un cuento chino. 

En fin yo huelo que no está lejos el día en que sepamos la verdad sobre la vida, no la ciencia sino la tecnología actual con sus enormes computadoras y la comunicación posible con otras áreas del universo, nos lo dirán más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> NO , NO , NO !!!!
> 
> Las tribus africanas primitivas siguen viviendo igual que hace decenas de miles de años, eso quiere decir que les va bien . Si nadie les mata, ahí seguirán miles de años más .
> 
> ...



.

El genio español fue capaz de trasladarse con carabelas al nuevo mundo y civilizarlos., ya que un individuo, Colón, creía que se podía llegar a las Indias por ruta oeste.

Benjamin Franklin, otro individuo ”como científico, fue una figura importante en la Ilustración estadounidense y la historia de la física por sus descubrimientos y teorías sobre la electricidad”

Madam Curie era un individuo (individua); la civilización occidental hizo posible la penicilina.

Nikola Tesla Además de su trabajo en electromagnetismo e ingeniería electromecánica, el trabajo de Tesla más tarde sirvió en diferente medida al desarrollo de la robótica, el control remoto, el radar, las ciencias de la computación, la balística, la física nuclear y la física teórica.

Mas ejemplos hay muchos. Sin duda es el individuo en una sociedad preparada es el que lo que la hace avanzar..

Las tribus africanas sin duda conocen el fuego, pero no tengo claro si no es más que un conocimiento reciente, pero sus construcciones son de ramas de árboles y adobe; carecen de cimientos.

Por cierto, las tribus sudamericanas también tiene su moral y su cultura.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> .
> 
> El genio español fue capaz de trasladarse con carabelas al nuevo mundo y civilizarlos., ya que un individuo, Colón, creía que se podía llegar a las Indias por ruta oeste.
> 
> ...




pero tú personalmente ¿ qué has inventado ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

*sólo cuenta el coito fecundador, todo lo demás son juegos de rol*

por lo tanto es que da exactamente igual como se disfrace la gente , yendo al gimnasio, tatuándose, poniéndose pelucas o piercings , o ropa sexy ...

_*la seducción lo único que pretende es que salga gratis la dosis de heroína*_ 

El coito humano consiste en
SACA
SACA
SACA
SACA
SACA ...El semen del anterior . Es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida .
Cuando tú metes un bocado en la boca , masticas, masticas , masticas , masticas , hasta que la lengua y un instinto ancestral te lleva a deglutir el bolo alimenticio sin necesidad de pensarlo.
El clítoris es como la lengua , al ser un acto fisiológico entre dos , el clítoris detecta los sutiles cambios de movimiento cuando se acerca la eyaculación y provoca el orgasmo en la mujer ( siempre y cuando se reúnan las condiciones mentales relacionadas con el deseo para que se produzca ) .

Una mujer que no tiene orgasmo es como comer sin hambre . Si alguien te invita a comer después de haber comido , ni aprecias , ni deseas la comida , incluso te repugna . tampoco bebes si no tienes sed .

Si todo coincide y encaja en el espacio/tiempo , básicamente que hay deseo por ambas partes y la mujer está ovulando , se produce el orgasmo, que es la parte interna de ese proceso de fecundación que sucede en el útero de la mujer :
SE DILATA LA ENTRADA DEL ÚTERO Y LAS CONVULSIONES EMPUJAN EL ÓVULO HACIA EL LUGAR DONDE SE ENCONTRARÁ CON EL SEMEN Y ANIDARÁ PARA QUE SE DESARROLLE EL EMBRIÓN.

Todo lo demás ( chaladuras anales , por la boca ... e infinidad de parafilias , son formas de alargar algo que realmente no tiene mucho recorrido y que hay que justificar de alguna manera tanta energía e ilusión depositada en una subnormalidad que es mover el pene dentro de las vísceras de otra persona para drogarse con la dopamina producida por el orgasmo, que lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces ( que no tienen pene ) y que precisamente por la importancia de que en ellos se produzca al mismo tiempo , es infinitamente más explosivo que el de cualquier personas.


----------



## Nicors (6 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero tú personalmente ¿ qué has inventado ?



No es el objeto del hilo.

Vemos como la sociedad matriarcal de las leonas de la sabana africana, compuesta por madres, hijas, tías, sobrinas y abuelas, utilizan la guerra como arma de supervivencia y control de su territorio. Para ello tiene un arma que es el leon.



Al igual que las tribus prehistóricas actuales, es la guerra la que mantiene su territorio propio.

Pero la guerra no ha traído una transformación de su civilización, se quedan en un atraso.

La guerra en la sociedades neoneandertales traen transformacion y progreso: cuando nosotros los españoles llegamos al nuevo mundo llevamos para su conquista dos animales inventados por el hombre: el caballo de batalla y los perros de presa.

Tenemos animales salvajes, como los leones, o especie humana menos evolucionada como las tribus prehistóricas, a los que dejamos vivir.

Tenemos animales domesticados y cruzados para nuestro beneficio: perros que ordenan los rebaños y vacas y cerdos para nuestro consumo.

Para las sociedades atrasadas comer y follar son manifestaciones instintivas de la naturaleza. Para las sociedades evoluciones son parte de la cultura y del superior intelecto creativo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> No es el objeto del hilo.
> 
> Vemos como la sociedad matriarcal de las leonas de la sabana africana, compuesta por madres, hijas, tías, sobrinas y abuelas, utilizan la guerra como arma de supervivencia y control de su territorio. Para ello tiene un arma que es el leon.
> 
> ...



NO EXISTEN LOS ANIMALES SALVAJES . 

Desde una paloma que viva en las ciudades hasta los leones que citas , todas las especies viven de una forma inteligente formando sus familias y criando a sus hijos de forma amorosa. 

Que otros maten para tí y despedacen trozos de su cuerpo a otras especies , no te quita responsabilidad en ese hecho . Nada te diferencia de cualquier depredador, simplemente eres incapaz de hacerlo por tí mismo .


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2021)

Flipao.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Flipao.



probablemente ni siquiera has sido capaz de reproducirte y criar al tus hijos, algo que hacen todas las especies todos los años . 
Analiza porqué tú no puedes y cualquier otro animal sí puede .


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2021)

EL SUEÑO POLIFÁSICO

Da Vinci seguía un ciclo de sueño polifásico, un método llamado el ciclo de Uberman, el cual consiste en tomar una siesta de 20 minutos cada cuatro horas.

El sueño polifásico: ¿el descanso de las grandes mentes?

muchísima gente tiene esta forma de dormitar durante el día, lo que pasa es que el sistema esclavista en el que vivimos , no permite que la gente viva como está programando y lo determina la biología.

piensa como viven en una tribu del Amazonas , ¿ de verdad crees que se levantan a las 8 , corren con ansia para llegar al trabajo con toda la presión que supone y no paran hasta las 5 de la tarde ?

lo que hacen es cuando acaban de dormir y no quieren seguir durmiendo, se levantan , comen, y si se sienten cansados 4 horas después , vuelven a dormir.

Hábitos de sueño de 12 grandes mentes

¿Qué son los sueños polifásicos?


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> probablemente ni siquiera has sido capaz de reproducirte y criar al tus hijos, algo que hacen todas las especies todos los años .
> Analiza porqué tú no puedes y cualquier otro animal sí puede .



Que sabras tu de mi. Pero bueno me gusta tu mensaje.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Que sabras tu de mi. Pero bueno me gusta tu mensaje.



hablo en general . 
Tu forma de ser, de pensar, tus motivaciones y ansiedades , están diseñadas en despachos de ingeniería social . 
las personas de cada país se comportan igual, por lo tanto , si tú eres un hombre español de raza blanca en edad reproductiva ... 

lo más probable es que te hayan castrado .


----------



## Nicors (7 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hablo en general .
> Tu forma de ser, de pensar, tus motivaciones y ansiedades , están diseñadas en despachos de ingeniería social .
> las personas de cada país se comportan igual, por lo tanto , si tú eres un hombre español de raza blanca en edad reproductiva ...
> 
> lo más probable es que te hayan castrado .



Te vas al ignore.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2021)

Todas las hembras de los mamíferos son UTEROS. Los úteros son pequeños mares donde se reproduce la evolución de la vida , desde el momento en que una célula que flotaba en el mar , se fundió con otra en vez de digerirla .
Han obsesionado con el sexo a los occidentales algo que siempre fue irrelevante y sigue siendo en la inmensa mayoría del planeta .
De hecho han hecho creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no formar familias y esa es la clave del suicidio demográfico.

los roles en el sexo es un simple mecanismo para acoplar al macho y la hembra DE CUALQUIER ESPECIE, con el fin de buscar la fecundación.
El deseo sexual de las hembras humanas es una urgencia por quedar embarazada a la que han hecho creer que es para darse gusto al chichi .

El succionador de clítoris es como una jeringa cargada de heroína.













Qué es la vida , que somos, que es la fecundación y el orgasmo del macho y de la hembra . (last universal common ancestor) LUCA

EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...n-bebes-cabezones-que-no-les-enganen.1231508/


----------



## tixel (20 Feb 2021)

Si ya empezamos con hace 3500 millones de años ya me quita las ganas de leer el resto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2021)

tixel dijo:


> Si ya empezamos con hace 3500 millones de años ya me quita las ganas de leer el resto.



Bueno , el proceso se resume en los 9 meses que pasaste en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre. 

Tu has sido un microbio que nadaba en los testículos de tu padre y se fundió con el óvulo , y de algo casi invisible , ahora fíjate cuanta carne !!! 

No eres más que un enorme almacén de restos de animales y vegetales que has incorporado a tu propio cuerpo .

*Lo que tú llamas "YO MISMO " es un volumen inmenso de memoria*

que un simple golpe en la cabeza te haría olvidar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2021)

mensaje general :


Tus creencias , que no son tuyas , han sido diseñadas en laboratorios de ingeniería social para que te comportes como lo estás haciendo , de la misma manera que usas mascarilla.
Si hubieses nacido en Argelia, ahora creerías en Alá, rezarías el Corán, no comerías cerdo , estarías casado con 6 hijos con una mujer que vestiría con burka .

Pero has nacido en España , por eso eres un castrado intoxicado con la dopamina que genera el ansia de buscar otro coño imaginario


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Feb 2021)

Entendamos la relevancia del tema .

La inmensa mayoría de la gente , sobre todo los occidentales , viven su vida mal vivida siendo simples herramientas productivas y comportándose de formas estrambóticas . Muchas profesiones dentro de unos años , la gente se asombrará de que hubiese habido humanos que pasaran su tiempo de vida siendo por ejemplo " cajeras de supermercado " o taxista ... tantas formas absurdas y rutinarias de quemar ese breve suceso que es la vida y que tiene un sentido que es la reproducción .

Y esa es la clave ! EXISTIMOS GRACIAS A NUESTRAS MADRES , ABUELAS , BISABUELAS y así hasta principio de los tiempos. Llevamos los genes de aquél simio , aquél réptil, aquél anfibio , aquél pez ... que consiguió criar a sus hijos y que sus hijos tuviesen a su vez nietos .

LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO EN ESPAÑA ES UN ATAQUE DE INGENIERÍA SOCIAL PARA IMPEDIR QUE SE FORMEN FAMILIAS Y QUE LAS MUJERES SEAN MADRES . Es decir un exterminio de la población y entre otras muchas tramas para conseguirlo ha sido hacer del modo de vida " homosexual " algo político , algo ejemplar . ES DECIR, HACER CREER A LA GENTE , que la razón para emparejarse es follar , es darse gusto al cuerpo , drogarse con la bioquímica . Todo eso se consideró pernicioso a lo largo de la historia y se sigue considerando incluso en las tribus actuales africanas que viven en la edad de piedra .

Todos los filósofos, los creadores de religiones y civilizaciones , todos los sabios que en el mundo ha habido , han advertido sobre la lujuria .
Se consideró grave pecado , se consideró grave delito y siempre fue muy castigado porque se sabe de sobra las consecuencias , las mismas que cualquier otra droga.

NO VIVIMOS EN UNA SOCIEDAD PERFECTA , ni es necesario que todo el mundo sea igual . Mucha gente por las razones que sean destruyen su vida con drogas y alcohol, o comportamientos suicidas pero de asumir que es inevitable que un porcentaje de población destroce su vida a impedir que alguien pueda cambiar , hay un largo trecho.

Vicio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Aristóteles Moral a Nicómaco 3:6 La virtud y el vicio son voluntarios


----------



## tixel (20 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Bueno , el proceso se resume en los 9 meses que pasaste en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre.
> 
> Tu has sido un microbio que nadaba en los testículos de tu padre y se fundió con el óvulo , y de algo casi invisible , ahora fíjate cuanta carne !!!
> 
> ...



No, yo ni nadie fue un microbio que nadaba en los webos de mi padre. Y tampoco soy un montón de restos. Las tontearías que hay que oír, y seguramente te creas que has dicho algo inteligente. Aparte de que no se que tiene que ver todo esto con mi comentario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2021)

tixel dijo:


> No, yo ni nadie fue un microbio que nadaba en los webos de mi padre. Y tampoco soy un montón de restos. Las tontearías que hay que oír, y seguramente te creas que has dicho algo inteligente. Aparte de que no se que tiene que ver todo esto con mi comentario.



JAJAJAJAJAJA 

¿ Que no has sido un espermatozoide ? 

por qué perderé el tiempo con retrasados. 

No sólo fuiste una minúscula bacteria que luego se fundió con el óvulo de tu madre sino que fue en un acto de sudoroso encuentro apasionado entre tus padres . 

Tu padre introdujo su pene en la vagina de tu madre , lo frotó con todas sus energías hasta que saliste tú .


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Feb 2021)




----------



## ignominias (21 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La conciencia es un mecanismo de superviviencia.
> Todos los seres vivos son conscientes de si mismos y de las situaciones emocionales que viven en cada momento. No podrían sobrevivir si no fuese así.
> Pensar que un conejo va dando trompicones sin ton ni son , es una ingenuidad.



Una cosa es la consciencia de las situaciones, de los procesos e incluso de nosotros mismos como entidad. (ego o narrativa particular), pero otra es la consciencia de ser conscientes o metacognición. Me refiero a ese conocimiento (perturbador en muchos casos) de lo que somos, de lo extraño e inaudito de nuestra existencia. Esa consciencia es única en el ser humano, y se reflejaba ya en el arte rupestre, por eso creamos a dios. No necesitamos de esa consciencia para sobrevivir, pero supongo que venía con el paquete.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

ignominias dijo:


> Una cosa es la consciencia de las situaciones, de los procesos e incluso de nosotros mismos como entidad. (ego o narrativa particular), pero otra es la consciencia de ser conscientes o metacognición. Me refiero a ese conocimiento (perturbador en muchos casos) de lo que somos, de lo extraño e inaudito de nuestra existencia. Esa consciencia es única en el ser humano, y se reflejaba ya en el arte rupestre, por eso creamos a dios. No necesitamos de esa consciencia para sobrevivir, pero supongo que venía con el paquete.



pero es una frase hecha ..... ?

o es la conciencia que tiene una persona de haber pasado su vida entera de cajera de supermercado o similar ?


----------



## ignominias (22 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero es una frase hecha ..... ?
> 
> o es la conciencia que tiene una persona de haber pasado su vida entera de cajera de supermercado o similar ?



No sé qué contestarte, puede que la consciencia no sea más que un pensamiento sobre la consciencia misma.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

ignominias dijo:


> No sé qué contestarte, puede que la consciencia no sea más que un pensamiento sobre la consciencia misma.



A los occidentales de esta generación les sobra soberbia y les falta sabiduría y entendimiento de lo que es la vida. 

¿ eres capaz de entender que hay personas que se dedican toda la vida ya desde niños a estudiar BUDISMO, por ejemplo ?

¿ qué crees que saben ellos que tú no sabes ??


----------



## ignominias (22 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A los occidentales de esta generación les sobra soberbia y les falta sabiduría y entendimiento de lo que es la vida.
> 
> ¿ eres capaz de entender que hay personas que se dedican toda la vida ya desde niños a estudiar BUDISMO, por ejemplo ?
> 
> ¿ qué crees que saben ellos que tú no sabes ??



Hay algo obvio: ellos tienen un conocimiento sobre sí mismos mayor del que tenemos nosotros. Se estudian, analizan sus pensamientos, sus emociones y sentimientos..., y eso, a la postre, les permite ser más felices. O al menos creerlo, que ya es suficiente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

ignominias dijo:


> Hay algo obvio: ellos tienen un conocimiento sobre sí mismos mayor del que tenemos nosotros. Se estudian, analizan sus pensamientos, sus emociones y sentimientos..., y eso, a la postre, les permite ser más felices. O al menos creerlo, que ya es suficiente.



Somos simplemente , un enorme acúmulo de comida y de recuerdos


----------



## ignominias (22 Feb 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Somos simplemente , un enorme acúmulo de comida y de recuerdos



Igual somos algo más..., pero desde nuestra posición es difícil saberlo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

ignominias dijo:


> Igual somos algo más..., pero desde nuestra posición es difícil saberlo.



El mundo que creemos que es no es . Vivimos en un zoo humano.

Aunque parece algo abstracto se entiende mejor si imaginamos la vida de cualquier animal en un zoo.

Básicamente es lo que pretendía decir Platón con su caverna.

*Para entender lo que realmente significa el milagro de estar vivo y estarlo en el presente experienciado la realidad , sólo hay que tener en cuenta que la vida es un suceso breve .














*


----------



## ignominias (22 Feb 2021)

Interesante la idea del zoo, pero de ser así, tendría que haber cuidadores o vigilantes, miembros de una especie superior a la nuestra, verdaderos dioses, no sólo con total capacidad para engañarnos y poder pasar desapercibidos, sino también capaces de alterar el propio espacio-tiempo. Pongamos, por ejemplo, que nos hayamos en una especie de piscifactoría cósmica, equivalente a nuestro universo conocido. De ser así, no compartirían prácticamente nada con nosotros, excepto la existencia, ya que ellos existen y nosotros también. Pero fuera de ese denominador común, no tendría ningún sentido (antropomórficamente hablando) el que nos tuvieran encerrados. Deberían existir razones fuera de nuestro entendimiento, y razones importantes que justificaran todo el dolor y sufrimiento que produce la existencia. Quizás no seamos nosotros, sino la propia vida la que es un experimento. O quizás esa vida no sea un experimento, sino algo que tiene que aparecer tarde o temprano necesariamente y por mera estadística, dada la inimaginable materia existente y las infinitas combinaciones posibles. Ya sabemos que un mono no puede escribir el Quijote, pero cien mil millones de monos, durante miles de millones de años tecleando al final lo consiguen. A veces nuestra incapacidad para concebir los grandes números nubla nuestra razón y nos induce a elaborar hipótesis que nada tienen que ver con la realidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

ignominias dijo:


> Interesante la idea del zoo, pero de ser así, tendría que haber cuidadores o vigilantes, miembros de una especie superior a la nuestra, verdaderos dioses, no sólo con total capacidad para engañarnos y poder pasar desapercibidos, sino también capaces de alterar el propio espacio-tiempo. Pongamos, por ejemplo, que nos hayamos en una especie de piscifactoría cósmica, equivalente a nuestro universo conocido. De ser así, no compartirían prácticamente nada con nosotros, excepto la existencia, ya que ellos existen y nosotros también. Pero fuera de ese denominador común, no tendría ningún sentido (antropomórficamente hablando) el que nos tuvieran encerrados. Deberían existir razones fuera de nuestro entendimiento, y razones importantes que justificaran todo el dolor y sufrimiento que produce la existencia. Quizás no seamos nosotros, sino la propia vida la que es un experimento. O quizás esa vida no sea un experimento, sino algo que tiene que aparecer tarde o temprano necesariamente y por mera estadística, dada la inimaginable materia existente y las infinitas combinaciones posibles. Ya sabemos que un mono no puede escribir el Quijote, pero cien mil millones de monos, durante miles de millones de años tecleando al final lo consiguen. A veces nuestra incapacidad para concebir los grandes números nubla nuestra razón y nos induce a elaborar hipótesis que nada tienen que ver con la realidad.




Somos animales domesticados. 

Como burros dando vueltas a una noria, como caballos que se dejan guiar por las riendas . 

Este cuento te lo explica 

*El elefante encadenado (cuento filosófico) - Borja Vilaseca*


----------



## ignominias (22 Feb 2021)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Lo que la ciencia nos dice sobre el mundo



Samu es un crak, un visionario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Lo que la ciencia nos dice sobre el mundo



qué inmensamente interesante . Muchas gracias .

Vale la pena invertir tiempo en Burbuja , sólo para encontrar joyas como esta. 

gracias !


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2021)

Bodhisattva dijo:


> Lo que la ciencia nos dice sobre el mundo




que los animales son autómatas que funcionan como relojes , sin sentimientos ni emociones ni consciencia , fue un invento de Descartes al que se ha aferrado la civilización occidental para cometer sus crímenes y que dura hasta hoy.

NADA NOS DIFERENCIA DE LOS ANIMALES 
La estúpida creencia irracional de que somos otra cosa a imagen y semejanza de no sé qué dios imaginario sigue en el imaginario popular porque conviene y no entrar en debates morales . 

Los animales son precavidos en la naturaleza porque la muerte acecha en forma de depredadores o accidentes , claro que son conscientes de la muerte de su salud y de que clavarse una espina duele y mucho . Es más son extremadamente cuidadosos porque una pequeña herida que se infecte puede suponer la muerte . Un lobo o un leopardo con una pequeña herida en una pata , no podrá cazar y morirá de hambre . 

La higiene es fundamental , se pasan gran parte del día acicalándose y precisamente vivir en grupo y llevarse bien con otros integrantes es imprescindible para la mutua higiene en partes del cuerpo a donde no se llegan , como las orejas , el cuello , la espalda . 

Los animales que viven en cuadras mal cuidados , para ellos es una tortura cada uno de los días de su vida , que se remata al transportarlos hacinados en camiones el único día que ven el sol en su deplorable vida y la fila de la muerte en el matadero. 

Sólo personas muy alejadas de la realidad y que nunca han visto a un animal de cerca pueden pensar que nos diferencia algo de ellos si es que hay algún tipo de frontera que distinga a un chimpancé de un lobo o de un delfín o un loro . 

La inteligencia de cada especie es absoluta . no podrían sobrevivir ni criar a sus hijos en un medio hostil , con depredadores , poca comida , sin agua potable disponible, con tormentas terribles , días sin parar de llover y una noche cada día. 

simplemente que cada especie vive en su dimensión. Si es difícil comunicarte con tu pareja , tus padres o compañeros de trabajo imagínate el esfuerzo para comunicarse con otra especie. 

quien haya convivido con perros, gatos, loros , caballos por ser los más comunes , es consciente de sus emociones que son exactamente iguales a las de los humanos en las mismas circunstancias . Su alegría, tristeza, ira, miedo y asco van y vienen como en cualquier persona. 

Sus ojos, sus pestañas , su forma de respirar, de bostezar , de toser y estornudar . Su ansia por comer y su pretensión de buscar pareja cuando no la tienen . Su necesidad de hacer amigos y ser aceptado , de no sentirse humillado ni oprimido y sobre todo lo que verdaderamente hace feliz a cualquier individuo de la especie que sea ...
*
ES EL CONTROL SOBRE SU ENTORNO . *


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Mar 2021)

> NovioDeLaMuerte dijo:
> @ATARAXIO que opinas de esto
> 
> 
> ...



El problema de cualquier pseudociencia como la psicología , psiquiatría y medicina en general es su sesgo antropocéntrico / cartesiano .
Ese grave error de apreciación de todos los sucesos de la vida , les hace llegar a conclusiones erróneas dando por hecho que su cosmovisión es la real.
La sexualidad es el acto fisiológico que más nos acerca al mundo animal . El orgasmo de los humanos es nada comparado con el de los peces .

Nuestros antepasados los peces inventaron el orgasmo para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la eyaculación y no se dispersase en el agua.

Todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos tienen clítoris y no precisamente para darle gusto al cuerpo sino como receptor sensorial del momento exacto de la eyaculación ( de la misma manera que la lengua percibe que es el momento de tragar el bolo alimenticio de forma inconsciente ) . son mecanismos con una finalidad biológica que es la fecundación.

El orgasmo en la hembra humana , empuja un hipotético óvulo que ha madurado en el útero , hacia la entrada a través de convulsiones para su encuentro con el chorro de semen.

Hay que tener en cuenta , que las hembras de cualquier mamífero no están permanentemente en celo como la hembra humana, ya que quedan embarazadas en cada ciclo . Los ciclos en las ballenas , elefantas o rinocerontas pueden durar 10 años hasta que vuelva a estar de nuevo en celo con otro óvulo maduro disponible para fecundar . El resto del tiempo no ovula pues están amamantando a la cría.
En nuestras parientes las chimpancés y gorilas , los ciclos duran unos 4 años como en las mujeres africanas y nuestras antepasadas .

La media de hijos por mujer a lo largo de su vida era 6 en el mejor de los casos . suponiendo que empezase a parir sobre los 15 años , hasta los 40 .

Esos casos extraordinarios de mujeres que tenían más de 10 hijos , su enorme fertilidad tenía relación con dejar de dar la teta a su bebé . Es decir el invento del biberón y la leche artificial , incluso las nodrizas .

SÓLO LAS HEMBRAS QUE ESTÁN EN CAUTIVIDAD , COMO EN LAS GRANJAS , MASCOTAS , ZOOS , incluido el zoo humano , son privadas de seguir con los ciclos de la vida y por lo tanto una vez tras otra vuelven a ovular pues el óvulo envejece, se destruye el recubrimiento nutritivo del útero ( la regla ) y al cabo de dos semanas , otro óvulo está maduro esperando ser fecundado.

EL DESEO SEXUAL DE LAS MUJERES ES UNA URGENCIA POR SER MADRES . El deseo sexual exacerbado , es un tipo de histerismo ante la desdicha de no serlo . Es una desesperación de la mente , pues su comportamiento programado le indica que algo no está sucediendo y que tendría que suceder. Nuestros cuerpos saben que la vida es un suceso breve .

En relación a Freud, era un cocainómano con ínfulas , que disfrazaba de intelectualidad sus múltiples vicios .


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2021)

el coito humano es un acto fisiológico como masticar la comida , pero entre dos.

Consiste en extraer el semen del anterior del canal vaginal y esa es la razón de tanto meneo : Saca, saca, saca, saca ... es un acto de limpieza, por eso el glande tiene esa forma y no la forma del glande de un león que lucha por la fecundación con su fiereza no con su pene.

Aunque las hembras humanas tienen una actividad promiscua de forma natural , está desvinculada del coito fecundador, es decir la ovulación de una mujer se produce a los 10 días después de la regla que es cuando está en celo. En condiciones naturales habría quedado embarazada y se iniciaba un largo ciclo de embarazo, parto , lactancia , crianza del bebé de unos 3 años ... por lo tanto , todo el sexo que tuviese durante ese tiempo es como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos, es un acto estéril para conseguir recursos y protección .

Todas las especies de humanos se mataron entre sí al competir los machos celosos , puesto que a diferencia de los gorilas y chimpancés que siguen vivos , ellos no pueden agarrar palos y piedras para matar , por lo tanto nuestra especie , sobrevive gracia a que ve el sexo como un pasatiempos y no como un acto fecundador.

Otra cosa diferente son los vínculos emocionales y de protección que se establecen con una pareja , de la misma manera que se tienen con las mascotas, amigos , familiares o compañeros de piso aunque no haya sexo.

EL DESEO, el placer , no es algo físico sino mental . Es una cuestión de bioquímica . Se entiende mejor porque no nos explicamos como algunas personas se pueden enamorar de adefesios o un señor prefiera a otro señor peludo que a una guapa joven . o cualquier otra parafilia. 


en el coito humano, que tiene sus fases automáticas, una vez limpio el canal vaginal , el macho en el momento del orgasmo intenta conectar el agujero de la uretra con la entrada del útero para dificultar al siguiente la extracción del semen.

Si la hembra desea a ese macho en concreto para que sea el padre de la cría y por lo tanto coincide que está en celo , es decir ese momento excepcional que se producía unas 10 veces a lo largo la vida de nuestras antepasadas ( o de las ballenas , gorilas o elefantas ) , tiene el orgasmo , que son las convulsiones que provocan que se dilate la entrada del útero y baje el óvulo . Y es esa la razón por la que sale disparado el semen y durante la eyaculación el macho se queda inmóvil lo más profundo posible para facilitar el proceso .

La función del clítoris es detectar el cambio de ritmo para sincronizarse . de la misma manera que la lengua detecta cuando el bolo alimenticio está preparado para deglutirse sin que seamos conscientes de ello.

El cerebro recompensa con chutes eléctricos y de dopamina , comer y follar puesto que son buenos para la supervivencia del individuo y de la especie. El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua.

Por lo tanto son los peces los que tienen los orgasmos más explosivos. Otros animales como el jabalí que puede durar media hora , o el conejo que se desmaya aunque es una simple inyección , superan al humano en placer con mucha diferencia.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (15 Mar 2021)

Nos os preocupéis que de aquí a unas décadas el tío Klaus y su agenda transhumanista acabará con todas las dudas existenciales, literalmente


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2021)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Nos os preocupéis que de aquí a unas décadas el tío Klaus y su agenda transhumanista acabará con todas las dudas existenciales, literalmente



ya somos transhumanos 

"El transhumanismo se basa en la filosofía de que podemos y debemos mejorar la calidad de vida usando la tecnología", 

El hecho de que llevemos siempre el móvil con nosotros no es necesario que nos implanten microchips en el cerebro ni en la piel . El bolsillo es parte de nuestro cuerpo. 

Llevar todos los servicios que da un móvil a todas horas, nos capacita para tener muchísima más información con sólo pulsar a google sin necesidad de memorizar.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Mar 2021)

“Transhumanos”: la gente que llega a extremos para implantar tecnologías en su cuerpo - BBC News Mundo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

*“La ontogenia es la madre de la filogenia”.*



el embrión, durante su desarrollo, va tomando la forma de los seres que le precedieron; desde los peces, anfibios, reptiles, mamíferos inferiores, y mamíferos superiores.

Así, la ontogenia (el desarrollo del embrión) conlleva una imagen a alta velocidad de la filogenia (la historia evolutiva de esa especie desde sus orígenes en otras especies anteriores). De ahí que se diga que la ontogenia es la madre de la filogenia: la primera es firma, y la clave, para descubrir y explorar la segunda.

Podemos observar en la imagen anterior cómo los primeros estadios de desarrollo del ser humano coinciden formalmente con los de otros organismos: peces, salamandras, tortugas, etc. ¿Por qué? Es muy sencillo: el desarrollo del embrión tiene un elemento acumulativo. Conforme una especie pasa a otra, la anterior queda como un modelo base para la siguiente. De esta forma, un embrión es, en sus primeros pasos de desarrollo, la acumulación de los primeros organismos que se desarrollaron previamente, durante los millones de años que dieron lugar a ese organismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

El plan KALERGI para los países blancos, es una población altamente preparada en cuestiones técnicas
(como animales de circo para que ejerzan de esclavos )
pero completamente ignorantes en la verdadera sabiduría heredada de nuestros ancestros a través de las tradiciones, de la cultura y las religiones.

Como estamos comprobando en España , con una población altamente vulnerable por su ignorancia y ausencia de identidad, pretenden convertir a las personas en herramientas productivas privándonos de los más elementales derechos como especie , que es la formación de núcleos reproductivos como hicieron nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos.

El feminismo ( España es el país más feminista del mundo ) es la esterilización de las mujeres al hacerlas creer que son hombres sin pene y no la hembra de la especie humana y madres de la siguiente generación.

RESUMIDO : de los 4 mil millones de mujeres que hay en el planeta actualmente sin contar generaciones anteriores , este experimento social está siendo dirigido a los 2 millones de españolas en edad reproductiva . 

EL MASCOTISMO ( que las mascotas ocupen el lugar de los hijos ) es un ataque de ingeniería social contra la población blanca occidental , antes llamados cristianos y ahora nada .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

Massive "Tree of Life" map connects 2.3 million organisms


Scientists from nearly a dozen organizations have been working together for years to aggregate all digitally available genetic information about living things on Earth.




inhabitat.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

Lo que está pasando es el exterminio de la raza blanca que sólo somos 500 millones .

Los 8 mil millones restantes de moros, negros, chinos e indígenas del mundo libre, proliferan y tienen familias


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo que está pasando es el exterminio de la raza blanca que sólo somos 500 millones .
> 
> Los 8 mil millones restantes de moros, negros, chinos e indígenas del mundo libre, *proliferan y tienen familias*




Cierto, pero en algún número hay que poner el límite. Lo que importa es la calidad, y no la cantidad.

España ya era España y era un imperio alrededor del mundo cuando en la península sólo había 10 millones de personas. Hoy somos 40 millones, y España se dirige hacia su destrucción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Cierto, pero en algún número hay que poner el límite,. Lo que importa es la calidad, y no la cantidad.
> 
> España ya era España y era un imperio alrededor del mundo cuando en la península sólo había 10 millones de personas. Hoy somos 40 millones, y España se dirige hacia su destrucción.



el plan asombrosamente perfecto , es encauzar a toda una generación de mujeres a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos , ocupando sus mentes para que pierdan el instinto maternal. 

No hace falta leyes restrictivas de la natalidad , simplemente impedir que formen su identidad como madres y esposas. 

La gran sorpresa ( como ahora con el coronavirus ) llegará en sólo 10 o como mucho 15 años . Es el fin de toda la población autóctona española y el solar podrá ser invadido ( ya lo está siendo ) por millones de personas de otras razas y otros países sobre todo musulmanes . 


Es completamente imposible revertir el proceso , aunque se pusieran a parir todas las treintañeras ahora mismo ( algo que no va a pasar ) no se alcanzaría la cifra de reemplazo. 

Es la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad. Obviamente nos gobiernan sicarios de los enemigos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Abr 2021)

en los ecosistemas sólo existen animales sanos .

Ni siquiera existe la vejez .
En el momento que un animal enferma y no se puede defender ni huir , o no puede alimentarse, es capturado por los depredadores ( que comen todos los días y sus crías también ) .

PERO EL GRUPO, QUE ES LO QUE IMPORTA, SE MANTIENE SANO , por las crías que nacen constantemente y reemplazan a los que mueren .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Nuestros primos los gorilas , son exclusivamente vegetarianos . 
Hay muchas formas de diferenciar a los carnívoros de los herbívoros como nosotros :

- bebemos sorbiendo como las ovejas y las vacas , no dando lametazos como los lobos y leones 
- movemos la mandíbula inferior lateralmente para masticar los vegetales no como los cocodrilos que sólo desgarran 
- tenemos mofletes para mantener el bolo alimenticio , no como los perros que tragan de un bocado
- nuestro intestino es mucho más largo para digerir los vegetales , un grave problema para la carne que se pudre en el trayecto produciendo cáncer....

PERO LA CARACTERÍSTICA MÁS RADICAL SON LAS VIBRISAS ( los pelitos del bigote de perros y gatos ) 

Aunque se considera que sirven como sentido del tacto , realmente son antenas para localizar a las presas que se mueven . 
Los carnívoros tienen un sentido que nosotros no podemos concebir ( como la ecolocalización de los murciélagos que no entendían hasta que se inventó , o la descarga de las rayas eléctricas que pensaban que eran venenosas antes de inventar la electricidad ) 

pongo la foto de la foca porque al igual que algunos pájaros carnívoros , en el mar no " TANTEAN NADA " sino que sintonizan como un canal de televisión o una radio y pueden visionar a la presa por lejos que esté . 

Sería imposible , tremendamente agotador deambular sin rumbo para un carnívoro a ver si coincide con una presa despistada . 

Nosotros , los vegetarianos , nos fijamos en los colores de la fruta madura , en el crujir de los alimentos ( por eso nos gustan los doritos ) y rumiar para nosotros es un placer ( por eso nos gustan los chicles ) 

Podemos alargar la comida infinitamente ( comiendo pipas ) y la convertimos en rituales ( los monos rebuscando entre las ramas de las higueras ) 
sin embargo los carnívoros se apresuran a comer en dos bocados la presa recién muerta antes de que un competidor se la coma o se pudra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

patrañas absurdas . 

Está el mundo lleno de autistas , síndromes de down y otros tipos de deficiencias mentales para flipar . Lo que pasa es que están ocultos , excepto Echenique . 

Una niña no puede andar de esa forma , porque destrozaría las rodillas y las manos que enseguida tendrían heridas e infecciones . 

lo que sí , hacer el perro , todos los niños saben jugar a eso .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

descendemos de los lemures . Siguen vivos porque Madagascar se separó del resto del mundo y la fauna que allí habitaba no fue reemplazada por evoluciones posteriores , de la misma manera que los marsupiales ( canguros ) que se fueron con Australia .

Los humanos somos una casualidad como el resto de las especies, de hecho en América, los monos que allí habitaban cuando se separó de Pangea , se quedaron en los árboles y no evolucionaron a humanos.

Los humanos que viven en América llegaron hace 10.000 años, durante millones de años , nadie les echó de menos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , la inmensa mayoría no ha probado la carne en su vida. igual que tus antepasados, pregunta a tu abuela cuánta carne comía ( no había ni neveras )

¿ cuántos pollos te comes al mes ? ¿ cuatro ? es la media , uno a la semana .

4 x 12 = 48 pollos al año . pongamos que te comes 50, que tienes pinta de larpeiro .

50 pollos por 75 años = 3.750 pollos que te comerías a lo largo de tu vida , sin contar ternera y cerdos .

Pongamos 4.000 pollos por persona multiplicado por 8 mil millones de habitantes en el planeta.

4.000 x 8.000.000.000 = 32.000.000.000.000 de pollos ...

¿ puedes traducir esa cifra o no te cabe en la cabeza ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

ahí tienes a los bosquimanos (bushman ) es la raza más antigua que sobrevive en la actualidad . Se sabe por su genética .

Todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos somos hijos de un puñado de humanos , algo así como los pollos de granja.

En los rasgos de los bosquimanos puedes apreciar a todas las razas : negros , marrones, blancos y chinos

( de nada )


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

Si bien las morsas comen todo tipo de criaturas acuáticas, su alimento por elección son las almejas. Para encontrarlas, las morsas realizan buceos someros a lo largo del suelo marino y buscan sus presas con sus sensibles vibrisas (bigotes). Esto es el consenso general en los biólogos, pero se equivocan.

son antenas como las de las radios o televisiones para visionar una imagen que no pueden ver ,
las vibrisas las tienen todos los carnívoros , incluyendo las focas , que obviamente en el mar no necesitan sentido del tacto como se quiso hacer creer hasta ahora


*las plumas cerca del pico brindan información táctil — Fundación Mil Aves*
Las vibrisas son plumas modificadas con apariencia de pelos gruesos. Por lo general consisten de un raquis muy grueso y rígido, con unas pocas barbas en la parte basal. Las vibrisas se encuentran generalmente alrededor del pico en las aves insectívoras, sirviéndoles de ayuda para atrapar los insecto
milaves.org


son antenas , puesto que el guácharo , es una especie frugívora y nocturna , por lo tanto NO TANTEA LOS INSECTOS , como quiere hacer creer el artículo anterior, sino que visiona como en una televisión donde están los frutos en plena oscuridad .


*Steatornis caripensis - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*

es.wikipedia.org

si las vibrisas fuesen para tantear el fondo , no las tendrían en las cejas
para un depredador , sería agotador ir a cazar sin saber a dónde , puesto que las presas son inteligentes y los detectan de lejos huyendo . Tienen que ir a tiro fijo y esa es la razón por la que los perros pueden seguir un rastro , no por el olfato puesto que si le pones un trozo de pollo a tu perro sin que se entere, no lo olerá

somos vegetarianos porque no tenemos vibrisas . nuestro pariente el gorila es exclusivamente vegetariano y ya ves su fortaleza . además bebemos como las ovejas y resto de herbívoros, sorbiendo con los labios , no lamiendo con la lengua como los carnívoros . y movemos la mandíbula inferior para masticar los vegetales .

además nuestro intestino es muchísimo más largo que el de los carnívoros y una dieta con exceso de carne puede producir cáncer .


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Abr 2021)

pero alma cándida !!! 

¿ para cuántos días da un cerdo y para cuántas personas !!!! 

aunque se salase el tocino y tocase un trocito a cada uno de los 10 hijos de una casa ...

¿ cuántos cerdos se comían al mes ? 

¿ cómo puedes ser tan ingenuo !!!! 

no había incubadoras ni el proceso industrial de crianza del pollo. Se tenían las gallinas para comer los huevos y sólo se comían cuando llegaban a viejas . Los pollos, eran para una boda o la navidad . 

¿ tú cuántos años tienes ? es que flipo !! 










Broiler, la invención del pollo


Durante siglos, muchos siglos, de hecho desde su domesticación por parte del hombre hace ya más de 8.000 años, el pollo era criado para llegar a ser gallina,




territoriogastronomico.com




.




CARNES*Broiler, la invención del pollo*

Durante siglos, muchos siglos, de hecho desde su domesticación por parte del hombre hace ya más de 8.000 años, el pollo era criado para llegar a ser gallina, y poner huevos, que es para lo que valían, o convertirse en gallos y servir de carne o dedicarlos a la pelea. Esto hacía que la producción de huevos fuera mucho más barata y la carne, sin embargo, un lujo.
Los pollos, y en general las aves de corral, también servían en la época del Imperio Romano para que los augures, interpretando las entrañas de los animales sacrificados, adivinasen el resultado de las batallas, ya que su ferocidad y su porte hacían que se le considerase preferido de los dioses. Incluso César dijo que «Gobierno innumerables hombres, pero debo recocer que estoy gobernado por aves y truenos».
Que hasta mediado del siglo XX el pollo tenía un aura de ser un alimento de primera categoría y el deseo alimenticio de miles de personas lo pone de manifiesto Carpanta, el personaje de los cómics de la postguerra española que siempre soñaba con hincarle el diente a un buen pollo asado.
El pollo que comemos, el que tiene un precio asequible (1.60 euros kilo en origen) es el denominado broiler.
El problema al que se enfrentaron los políticos americanos, porque es de los Estados Unidos de donde procede el broiler, fue; ¿cómo proporcionar proteína de carne a millones de americanos a un precio asequible? Y la respuesta fue el llamado ‘Pollo del mañana’.


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)

*LOS ESPAÑOLES NO SON ESPAÑOLES *, no lo digo con los millones de comunistas, vascos y catalanes , a los que les han lavado el cerebro para que se crean extranjeros .

En 1975 cuando murió Franco había 35 millones de españoles .

han pasado 46 años , teniendo en cuenta que han muerto una media de 350 mil cada año da un total de 16 millones de españoles muertos .

si tenemos en cuenta que con seguridad las mujeres desde la fecha no han tenido por lo menos dos hijos para reemplazarse a si mismas y al padre ... todo lo que hay hasta 46 millones son extranjeros , la mayoría con derecho a voto.

En España actualmente hay *UN MILLÓN DE TREINTAÑERAS* , antes de esa edad se sabe con certeza que sólo tienen hijos las extranjeras , pero es que actualmente a este millón de españolas en edad reproductiva le han lavado el cerebro con conceptos estrafalarios con el fin de esterilizarlas :

- que son eternas adolescentes y que ya tiempo habrá para casarse y tener hijos

- que son iguales que los hombres , es decir hombres sin pene

- que la razón para emparejarse es follar y no crear una familia con hijos

- que es mejor se esclava de su jefe que dueña de su hogar

- que seR madre y esposa es un fracaso en la vida

Al mismo tiempo , en el resto del planeta , hay 4.000 millones de mujeres normales y que se ven a sí mismas como lo que realmente son , las hembras de la especie humana , y al igual que nuestras antepasadas viven la sexualidad con pudor , fidelidad y moderación en el ámbito de una pareja y un hogar. Son las madres de la próxima generación de españoles .

El exterminio de la población original es inevitable. Aunque el millón de treintañeras se casaran y tuviesen su primer hijo ( algo que no va a pasar ) , un millón de bebés no podrían parar a cientos de millones de moros y negros que están esperando la siguiente etapa, que es traerlos en un puente aéreo directamente de sus países.

*LOS HOMBRES*

No existe diferencia entre los hombres llamados homosexuales y los heterosexuales . Un ataque de ingeniería social llamado la bomba gay , los ha igualado . Lo mismo es copular con un ano que con una vagina estéril , es simplemente una forma de drogar a la población con el sexo.

Lo mismo que hicieron con el opio en China y la India , para arrasar esos dos enormes países .

*OPIO=HEROÍNA=MORFINA=ENDORFINA=DOPAMINA*

La pornografía es un ataque de ingeniería social a los hombres occidentales , para castrarlos e impedir que formen unidades reproductoras como hicieron todos tus antepasados desde principio de los tiempos .

POR ESO EXISTES ... y por eso no existirán tus hijos ni los hijos de tus hijos.

*si tanta pornografía , aberraciones y parafilias son gratis ....

es porque el precio eres tú*


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Abr 2021)




----------



## cimarrón (29 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ahí tienes a los bosquimanos (bushman ) es la raza más antigua que sobrevive en la actualidad . Se sabe por su genética .
> 
> Todos los miles de millones de blancos y chinos somos hijos de un puñado de humanos , algo así como los pollos de granja.
> 
> ...



los bosquimanos comen carne.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> los bosquimanos comen carne.





y tú te lo crees . 

El arco de juguete que les ponen en las manos para las fotos no mataría ni a una rata, eso si les llega a acertar , porque no es fácil dar en el blanco móvil . JAJAJAJA , cuánta ingenuidad ! 

¿ de verdad te crees que corren detrás de las gacelas ? 

He visto montones de documentales sobre tribus, LOS DE VERDAD , LOS REALES , no las pantomimas guionizadas . 


Ni siquiera comen carne los masai puesto que usan las vacas como moneda y es su riqueza . Si las matan se quedan sin leche y sin patrimonio. 

La carne obviamente no mata , como tampoco te mata respirar humo con nicotina, ni tantas otras drogas , ni copular por el ano .... pero de eso a que sea lo normal , hay un abismo .


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Abr 2021)

> unas atrapaban a otras e incorporaban su energía , lo que se conoce como alimentándose.



Brooootal...leido en burbuja la nueva nature


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Abr 2021)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Brooootal...leido en burbuja la nueva nature



Cuando comes jamón ...

estás desintegrando en tu interior trozos momificados del cadáver de un cerdo , concretamente la nalga , que vivió hacinado entre sus excrementos durante su corta y deplorable vida , sin llegar a ver el sol . 

Ese ser tan consciente e inteligente como cualquier persona, siente miedo, frío, dolor con los golpes , al dormir sobre cemento mojado con sus orines . 

Lo que él quisiera y tiene grabado en su mente , es correr por el monte con su familia hozando entre los árboles buscando raíces y frutos , pero ha tenido mala suerte , le ha tocado sufrir cada segundo de ese increíble suceso que es la vida , para que otros finalmente lo matasen para tí , después de vapulearlo durante el trayecto al matadero .

masticado en tu boca, su carne se convierte en glúcidos, prótidos y lípido que pasarán a formar parte de tu propio cuerpo . 

De alguna manera , parte de tí es cerdo .


----------



## cimarrón (29 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y tú te lo crees .
> 
> El arco de juguete que les ponen en las manos para las fotos no mataría ni a una rata, eso si les llega a acertar , porque no es fácil dar en el blanco móvil . JAJAJAJA , cuánta ingenuidad !
> 
> ...



El hilo empezaba bien, pero se te ha ido la puta cabeza hermano. Salud.


----------



## ueee3 (29 Abr 2021)

Vale. Pero el caso es que hemos trascendido a lo simple, no puedes reducirlo a eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> El hilo empezaba bien, pero se te ha ido la puta cabeza hermano. Salud.



no seas imbécil . 

Los reporteros les han pagado la vaca para matarla y poder filmar la performance. 

¿ no te das cuenta que no llega a nada ? 

Suponiendo que haya un poblado de 50 personas ¿ cuántas vacas hay que matar al día para alimentarlos a todos ? 

Si te fijas en los niños , lamen la sangre de las manos por ser algo muy excepcional y les han transmitido como muy valorado, de hecho no creo que lleguen a probar ni un trozo de carne. 

Yo he estado en otros países y sé el valor de las cosas , tú ni eres capaz de interpretar un documental guionizado, que para rellenar , han matado una de sus valiosas vacas , que dejará de dar leche que es su verdadero sustento. 

Sé consciente de que vives en un mundo irreal , nuevo , con granjas intensivas, neveras , camiones que transportan cientos de miles de cerdos y pollos a los mataderos , que los compras ya desplumados en bandejas de poliespán ... pero eso ocurre desde esta tú generación . 

Nuestra especie se remonta a principio de los tiempos . ¿ qué parte no entiendes que somos gorilas en la medida que un cerdo es un jabalí o un perro es un lobo ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

No había visto el vídeo , me pareció una vaca porque es lo crían los masai .

Es un cabrito . Pues el argumento todavía es más potente. 

Entendamos que la pata de un cabrito da para comer una persona y el cabrito tiene 4 patas que comerán el jefe del poblado y sus colegas .

Los niños chuparán las pezuñas , jugarán con la vejiga llena de aíre y las mujeres chuparán los cuernos , luego a comer mijo como todos los días.


----------



## PocoTú (30 Abr 2021)

Mi gallina, por mas que se lo explico, no lo entiende.

Y mi caracol ha empezado a andar en circulos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

los virus existen porque tienen que existir. 

Son reguladores de exceso de población en los ecosistemas para devolver el equilibrio entre presas, depredadores y vegetales disponibles . 


Si en un grupo de papiones que viven en su ecosistema , por haber unos años con más lluvia que provoca el crecimiento de más plantas , pueden sobrevivir más crías , pero son ciclos que varían , puede llegar una sequía y no haber comida para todos , por lo tanto se debilita el sistema inmunológico y alguno de los millones de virus que pululan por todos lados hace su función de diezmar a la población hasta que vuelva a equilibrarse con la cantidad de comida disponible . 

Sobreviven los que tienen inmunidad natural a ese virus y la transmiten a sus hijos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

No se sabe que es la vida . Es materia orgánica rodeada de energía que no se sabe de donde sale . 

Tanta vida es tu vida , como la del pollo que te has comido hoy pero que ha dejado de vivir. 

Lo que sí se sabe es lo que es la muerte. Es la transformación de esa materia en otra. 

Durante millones de años nadie echó de menos a los humanos en la tierra. 

De hecho los monos que se desplazaron con el continente americano de pangea, no evolucionaron a humanos , por lo tanto en ese continente , no hubo humano hasta hace 10 mil años ni falta hacían .


Los humanos somos una casualidad como cualquier otra especie. No nos hemos extinguido los homo sapiens como el resto de especie de humanos porque las hembras consiguieron simular estar en celo constantemente y eso apaciguó a los machos que en otras especies atacan a las crías para que entren de nuevo en celo las hembras . 

En el momento que las otras especies de humanos aprendieron a usar armas , con las manos diseñadas para sujetarse a las ramas , se convirtieron en genocidas , y por eso se extinguieron .

En cualquier caso , efectivamente si este virus fuese más mortal y más contagioso, nuestra especie podría desaparecer en unos meses y no pasaría nada. Sería una suerte para todas las demás especies y para el planeta.


----------



## cimarrón (30 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no seas imbécil .
> 
> Los reporteros les han pagado la vaca para matarla y poder filmar la performance.
> 
> ...



Por qué das por sentado que esa población se tiene que alimentar de cabrito todos los días? Imaginemos que tienen un pequeño rebaño, si la cabras paren hembras tienen leche y si paren machos qué, les chupan la polla? Es tan evidente que comen carne como que no solo comen carne. El masai del cuchillo sabe muy bien lo que hace, no destroza la pieza pegando cortes a lo loco. Los niños se relamen porque les gusta, tan sencillo como eso. Qué explicación le das a que a un niño le guste la carne? De echo qué explicación le das a que a la mayoría de niños les guste la carne y la grasa y rechacen la verdura y las legumbres?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Por qué das por sentado que esa población se tiene que alimentar de cabrito todos los días? Imaginemos que tienen un pequeño rebaño, si la cabras paren hembras tienen leche y si paren machos qué, les chupan la polla? Es tan evidente que comen carne como que no solo comen carne. El masai del cuchillo sabe muy bien lo que hace, no destroza la pieza pegando cortes a lo loco. Los niños se relamen porque les gusta, tan sencillo como eso. Qué explicación le das a que a un niño le guste la carne? De echo qué explicación le das a que a la mayoría de niños les guste la carne y la grasa y rechacen la verdura y las legumbres?



los niños se relamen la sangre, que es lo que suelen quitar a las vacas en vez de matarlas . 

Para ellos es una normalidad , y como es algo escaso lo valoran , como hacen mis perros cuando les dosifico las golosinas .

es un instinto 

Les soplan dentro de las vaginas de las vacas , para estimularlas para que meen y lavarse con la orina . 

Viven igual que hace decenas de miles de años y esa forma de vivir es lo que les ha hecho sobrevivir. 

Algo que no sucederá con los hijos que no tienes.


----------



## cimarrón (30 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los niños se relamen la sangre, que es lo que suelen quitar a las vacas en vez de matarlas .
> 
> Para ellos es una normalidad , y como es algo escaso lo valoran , como hacen mis perros cuando les dosifico las golosinas .
> 
> ...



Por qué a los niños les gusta la chichi y no las lentejas? Por qué tenemos caninos? Beber sangre no es dieta carnívora? Si le dibujo dos ojitos y una boca a un tomate te lo comerías?


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

la evolución no es algo lineal . 

No es una mejora sino una diversidad . 

Los seres vivos que siguen igual que hace millones de años es que son perfectos y no han necesitado cambiar. 

Ahí siguen nuestros antepasados los lemures , las musarañas , los reptiles , los anfibios , los peces ... incluso los microorganismos como el que tú fuiste en los testículos de tu padre antes de convertirte en un ser pluricelular en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre .

Luego en pez , anfibio ... hasta hoy que eres un mono desnudo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Por qué a los niños les gusta la chichi y no las lentejas? Por qué tenemos caninos? Beber sangre no es dieta carnívora? Si le dibujo dos ojitos y una boca a un tomate te lo comerías?



sigues sin entender que somos a los gorilas lo que un caballo a un burro o una cebra . 

A los niños les gusta lo que perciben que valoran sus padres . Intuyen de una forma magistral las emociones de los padres aunque estos no sean conscientes de que las están transmitiendo . 

los hijos de los veganos , les encanta las verduras .


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2021)

manejas ideas satanicas



ATARAXIO dijo:


> sigues sin entender que somos a los gorilas lo que un caballo a un burro o una cebra .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> manejas ideas satanicas




Los gorilas siguen vivos y no se han extinguido como las muchas especies de humanos que ya no existen ...

porque no tienen capacidad de agarrar un palo o una piedra y atizar con esa arma a otro gorila cuando se enfadan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

Lo único que hay que saber para dominar a toda la humanidad , es domar a un caballo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

Eso llevo predicándolo yo desde siempre . Advierto que la población occidental ha sido domada por burdos métodos de entrenamiento animal , como el refuerzo positivo /negativo ( sueldos y subsidios ) y la permanente espada de Damocles que son las multas si desobedeces a la figura de poder.

Esto además se consigue durante los largos años de infancia atando a los niños a las sillas durante horas sin enterarse de nada, sólo sin poder moverse ni disponer de su libertad, ni del control sobre su entorno .

Luego el contenido es completamente absurdo , imposible de asimilar para los niños y que además no les interesa en absoluto , puesto que la forma de enseñarlo es contraria a la curiosidad innata de todos los niños que tienen por aprender.

Se trata de estresarlos con cosas que no entienden . Desde los cálculos de física y química y matemáticas , hasta los análisis morfológicos o la enseñanza del inglés que es la constatación de que no se enteran de nada.

No pretenden que aprendan , puesto que no quieren gente sabia , sólo quieren producir esclavos sumisos y obedientes al poder , a través de la humillación permanente que es el mismo maltrato que fustigar a un caballo permanentemente para que se someta a las riendas.









( @AYN RANDiano2 espero que te interese el comentario )


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2021)

Que te pasa mamarraxio, últimamente estás desatado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

Sin embargo los habitantes de otros países , aunque los veamos son soberbia y superioridad , son mucho más despiertos que los occidentales , por varias razones fundamentales : 

- han sido criados por sus madres y no se han separado de su teta durante meses , lo que se conoce como impronta .
Se sabe con certeza que cualquier cachorro separado de su madre , no adquiere su identidad , sus conexiones neuronales no se establecen correctamente , pierden el instinto maternal al desarrollar parafilias sexuales como las que ya son una normalidad en occidente. 

Los bebés gorila criados a biberón , los machos chupan permanentemente el dedo pulgar entre otras taras y las hembras son incapaces de cuidar a su hijo si es que consiguen aceptar a un macho . 

Enviar a un bebé a una guardería es exactamente igual que abandonarlo en un orfanato con las graves consecuencias que eso acarrea. 


- han crecido libres , enfrentándose a la vida y asumiendo los peligros inesperados de conlleva cualquier actividad que no esté completamente supervisada y planificada . Los padres occidentales son extremadamente protectores quizás para compensar su ausencia , pero es como sacar al perro con la correa meando farolas , a diferencia de los perros callejeros que se saben todos los trucos , o los perros que han crecido sueltos vagando por los pueblos . 


- no necesitan saber álgebra ni definir que esa palabra es el pretérito pluscuamperfecto porque hablan perfectamente. 
La sabiduría no es eso , la sabiduría es todo eso que ocultan a los españoles y sí se enseña en otros países a través de las doctrinas . 


dicho lo cual es esa la razón por la que viven su vida plena , como hombres , como machos de la especie human y como mujeres , madres de la siguiente generación . Por eso viven en familias numerosas bien avenidas y respetan a sus mayores , por eso tienen una vida alegre pues no son conscientes de su pobreza, ya que no se ven a sí mismos pobres . Son orgullosos , son felices , son humanos , no son máquinas , no son esclavos . 

Y HUELEN A LO LEJOS A LOS ENEMIGOS COMO LINCES DESPIERTOS QUE SON , A DIFERENCIA DE LOS GATOS CASTRADOS CON EL COMEDERO LLENO .


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

aunque tú te auto incluyas en el bando de los inteligentes, si hubieses nacido en una tribu serías igual que los demás .

Eres lo que han construido para tí .


----------



## cimarrón (30 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sigues sin entender que somos a los gorilas lo que un caballo a un burro o una cebra .
> 
> A los niños les gusta lo que perciben que valoran sus padres . Intuyen de una forma magistral las emociones de los padres aunque estos no sean conscientes de que las están transmitiendo .
> 
> los hijos de los veganos , les encanta las verduras .



Los hijos de los veganos comen lo que les dan y cuando se les pregunta dan argumentos sentimentalistas aprendidos de sus padres. Tu solo haces que tratar de sofisticar, sin mucho éxito y con mucho invent, esos argumentos. El gorila de la foto se come 20 kilos al día, se pasa todo el puto día comiendo. El veganismo es esclavitud, es caro y a la larga insostenible, para alimentar a un individuo vegano necesitas muchísimo terreno cultivado.. La dieta óptima es sin duda la omnívora con un consumo moderado de carne. Tu cerebro te lo dice pero un dogma te lo prohibe, qué rica la fruta las verduras y las legumbres sí, y las lubinas, las doradas, las sardinas, bistec, panceta, pollo..mmm los huevos!!!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Abr 2021)

Mi tesis es que lo ateos sois el eslabón perdido, un estado trasformativo anterior al Hombre, y que esta retorica satánica que os traéis con ideas deconstructivas como _ejque no hay diferencia con un gorila_ y toda esa bazofia, es un ejercicio de rebelión para derrumbar un entorno en el que no os reconocéis, como un león no reconoce un templo y lo hace lugar de su inmundicia; la civilización.

Porque no es vuestro mundo, os sentís extraños en él, para vosotros un mundo "psicótico" que ha sido construido por locos. Toda la retorica atea gira en torno a deconstruir ese mundo, ya sea en la musica, el arte, la filosofia, el derecho, la trascendencia. Y mientras lo hacen se sienten liberados, audaces; la mayor de ellas será cuando se entreguen al canibalismo el cual ya tienen cognitivamente justificado.

Queréis volver a las cuevas a pintar animales, a masacraros en lógicas alimenticias, necesitáis pudriros en la misma tierra de la cual habéis sido engendrados. Pero existe otro Hombre, que percibe las cosas del Padre que esta en el Cielo, al que lleváis parasitando desde que apareció.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los gorilas siguen vivos y no se han extinguido como las muchas especies de humanos que ya no existen ...
> 
> porque no tienen capacidad de agarrar un palo o una piedra y atizar con esa arma a otro gorila cuando se enfadan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> Los hijos de los veganos comen lo que les dan y cuando se les pregunta dan argumentos sentimentalistas aprendidos de sus padres. Tu solo haces que tratar de sofisticar, sin mucho éxito y con mucho invent, esos argumentos. El gorila de la foto se come 20 kilos al día, se pasa todo el puto día comiendo. El veganismo es esclavitud, es caro y a la larga insostenible, para alimentar a un individuo vegano necesitas muchísimo terreno cultivado.. La dieta óptima es sin duda la omnívora con un consumo moderado de carne. Tu cerebro te lo dice pero un dogma te lo prohibe, qué rica la fruta las verduras y las legumbres sí, y las lubinas, las doradas, las sardinas, bistec, panceta, pollo..mmm los huevos!!!




Quizás te creas más inteligente que Sadhguru, quien sabe !

lo que está claro es que este hombre no ha probado la carne en su vida y ahí está


----------



## cimarrón (30 Abr 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás te creas más inteligente que Sadhguru, quien sabe !
> 
> lo que está claro es que este hombre no ha probado la carne en su vida y ahí está



jajajaja vale hermano ya lo pillo, humor muy elavorado nada convencional el tuyo! Un chiste de tres añitos na mas y na menos jajaj ostia que paseo más tonto


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

cimarrón dijo:


> jajajaja vale hermano ya lo pillo, humor muy elavorado nada convencional el tuyo! Un chiste de tres añitos na mas y na menos jajaj ostia que paseo más tonto




vives en una distopía. 

No te creas más listo que el resto de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta . 
La mayoría habrá pasado por la vida de una forma bien vivida y sus genes perdurarán en la siguiente generación.

La riqueza y la pobreza es algo imaginario que parte de la comparación y de la envidia . 

En nada se diferencian la mayoría de los empleos en España de un mono encerrado en una jaula . 

Para que entiendas algunas diferencias de valores entre tú y tus padres .. ahí van 

se ha implantado una secta marxista donde la empresa ocupa el lugar de la familia .

El individuo pasa a ser parte de la masa , sin hogar , sin esposa ni hijos ni nada en el mundo por lo que luchar, 

Su único vínculo con la sociedad y la vida es la empresa y pagar impuestos . 

EL CONTRATO LABORAL , es el equivalente al que fue el sagrado contrato de matrimonio.

TRABAJAR SIN CONTRATO , es el equivalente al amancebamiento ,adulterio y concubinato que era delito y estaba muy mal visto , como ahora se ven a los empleadores que tienen trabajadores sin contratar , se veía a los hombres que convivían con barraganas . 

TRABAJAR EN NEGRO , es el equivalente a los hijos ilegítimos ( fuera de la ley ) que eran señalados y maltratados por los cumplidores de la ley.

EL MATRIMONIO PARA TODA LA VIDA , en la salud y en la enfermedad hasta que la muerte te separe , es el contrato fijo o de funcionario. 

LOS OPOSITORES Y LOS QUE BUSCAN UN BUEN EMPLEO DEL ESTADO , son las jovencitas vírgenes que hacían su ajuar esperando con ansia que llegase un buen partido . 

LOS IMPUESTOS , es el equivalente a los hijos, que eran fuerza laboral y carne de cañón imprescindible , pero ahora lo que buscan son esclavos para darle valor al dinero fiduciario.


----------



## seyra15081972 (30 Abr 2021)

Y Dios que pinta en todo esto


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

seyra15081972 dijo:


> Y Dios que pinta en todo esto




No digas dios cuando te refieras al coronavirus


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

Aunque el millón de españolas entre treinta y treinta y cuatro años, tuviesen un hijo ( algo que no va a pasar ) , un millón de bebés no podrá contener a millones de moros y negros que en breve traerán con puente aéreo con los países africanos y posiblemente de la India.


buscan redistribuir el exceso de riqueza del norte al sur y el exceso de población del sur al norte.

PERO ES QUE ADEMÁS NO LO OCULTAN !!





*Cada vez tenemos menos niños, pero tiene arreglo: el futuro está en la inmigración*
La diferencia entre nacimientos y muertes deja un balance de -31.245 personas en 2017, con récord de fallecimientos incluido





www.eldiario.es



Algunos demógrafos ven un problema, ya que amenazaría el pago de las pensiones y el cuidado de los mayores. Otros disienten: "La idea, mezcla de religión y nacionalismo, es que las poblaciones tienen que crecer, pero no hay ninguna razón objetiva"
*Apuestan por organizar los flujos migratorios, que son los importantes en el balance demográfico, en lugar de impulsar la natalidad, que no se arregla de golpe porque depende a su vez del número de mujeres en edad reproductiva de una generación*

*Solo la inmigración tira del padrón en España*
El país se sitúa en casi 47 millones de habitantes gracias al efecto positivo sobre la población de la inmigración al tiempo que la natalidad se desploma, según los últimos datos del INE





www.eldiario.es


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mi tesis es que lo ateos sois el eslabón perdido, un estado trasformativo anterior al Hombre, y que esta retorica satánica que os traéis con ideas deconstructivas como _ejque no hay diferencia con un gorila_ y toda esa bazofia, es un ejercicio de rebelión para derrumbar un entorno en el que no os reconocéis, como un león no reconoce un templo y lo hace lugar de su inmundicia; la civilización.
> 
> Porque no es vuestro mundo, os sentís extraños en él, para vosotros un mundo "psicótico" que ha sido construido por locos. Toda la retorica atea gira en torno a deconstruir ese mundo, ya sea en la musica, el arte, la filosofia, el derecho, la trascendencia. Y mientras lo hacen se sienten liberados, audaces; la mayor de ellas será cuando se entreguen al canibalismo el cual ya tienen cognitivamente justificado.
> 
> Queréis volver a las cuevas a pintar animales, a masacraros en lógicas alimenticias, necesitáis pudriros en la misma tierra de la cual habéis sido engendrados. Pero existe otro Hombre, que percibe las cosas del Padre que esta en el Cielo, al que lleváis parasitando desde que apareció.



Es justo al revés, el ateo está completamente identificado con éste mundo porque es el único que tiene, de ahí que lo aproveche al máximo porque es la única vida que va a vivir. Los creyentes sois los que estáis en este mundo ''terrenal'' de paso, porque pensáis que ésta vida es solo el preludio para una teórica vida eterna, que naturalmente solo está en vuestra imaginación.

Nada de eso, los ateos solo queremos vivir tranquilos como tú. No queremos derrumbar ni destruir nada, no te montes pelis de vampiros arrikitaun.


----------



## Lammero (1 May 2021)

OH LAWD

Que se nos lleve el transchuminismo pretty pronto


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2021)

SEXUALIZAR PREMATURAMENTE A LA POBLACIÓN , PARADÓJICAMENTE , ES UNA FORMA DE CASTRACCIÓN Y ESTERILIZACIÓN .

LA BOMBA GAY , no pretende hacer que los occidentales tenga sexo con alguien de su mismo género , sino CAMBIAR el concepto de pareja.

Se trata de hacer creer a la población , que la razón para emparejarse es drogarse con la dopamina generada por el sexo y no construir una unidad reproductiva o familia , como hacen los 8 mil millones de habitantes del resto del planeta e hicieron nuestros antepasados. POR ESO EXISTIMOS.

Al deconstruir a las personas como machos y hembras de la especie humana , convierten a la sexualidad en un simple pasatiempos desvinculándola por completo de la reproducción . De ahí la insistencia con los anticonceptivos y el aborto de los mismos criminales que imponen esta nueva forma de vida.

RESUMIENDO : Lo mismo es frotarse contra un ano , que contra una vagina estéril porque el resultado es el mismo : drogarse






*Mallorca: Los alumnos de un instituto hacen penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller*
Los alumnos de 11 años de un instituto de Mallorca realizan penes y vaginas de plastilina como parte de un taller de educación sexual.




okdiario.com

como este tema es muy escabroso , mejor explicar el proceso con un modelo animal.

La sexualidad es un impulso animal que llega cuando tiene que llegar, es decir en la edad de reproducirse.
de la misma manera que tenemos hambre o sed si necesitamos comer o beber. Es una alarma del cuerpo para impulsarnos a hacer algo.

Los animales entran en celo a través de las feromonas que activan el deseo .
Es un truco de la naturaleza para sincronizar los partos con las épocas de más alimento .


Nuestra especie evolucionó para simular estados de celo fuera del momento de ovulación :

Nuestras antepasadas siempre estaban o embarazadas o con crías recién nacidas y eran largos procesos que distanciaban la ovulación unos 3 años, como ocurre con gorilas y otros primates. Las ballenas , elefantas , rinocerontes ... su ciclo es mucho más largo , ovulando la hembra sólo una vez cada 7 años o más .


Las muchas especies de humanos que hubo además de la nuestra, se extinguieron por matarse los machos al competir por las hembras .

¿ por qué no se han extinguido los gorilas o chimpancés ? porque no saben agarrar palos y piedras para usarlos como armas y las peleas son simples rituales a manotazos , las armas son una prolongación del cuerpo artificial , no son como los cuernos de las gacelas o los colmillos de los elefantes , por lo tanto no calibramos el potencial mortal que tiene su uso y cuando el humano se enfada igual que los monos y tiene un palo o una piedra en la mano, que evolucionó para agarrarse a las ramas , se convierte en un asesino .

La hembra de nuestra especie evolucionó para simular estar en celo permanentemente y de esa manera apaciguaba a los machos a través del sexo que además en vez de matar a las crías , las protegían pensando que eran sus hijos.

Osos, leones ... si consiguen derrotar al macho alfa, matan a sus crías para que entren en celo de nuevo las hembras y ser ellos los fecundadores , el razonamiento es que no pude esperar a que completen el ciclo de crianza pues podría llegar otro macho más fuerte y derrocarlo.

Somos una especie singular que utiliza el sexo al margen de la reproducción , también para afianzar alianzas formando familias, conseguir protección de los machos de la tribu , apaciguar los ánimos en los muchos momentos de enfado al competir por la comida o el mejor sitio para dormir , era además un entretenimiento ( como rascar la espalda o buscar piojos ) en un mundo que no había mucho que hacer y se usó como moneda para intercambiar sexo por comida , una forma de recompensar al cazador , que entregaba su presa a quien le daba algo a cambio ( fue ahí donde nació el comercio )

( la prostitución existe porque está en el ADN , tanto la prostituta como el cliente , es el comportamiento más básico de nuestra especie , el que fue durante decenas de miles de años y sigue siendo , casos como Harvey Weinstein o Pablo Iglesias , nos recuerda que existe en cualquier extracto social .

Dicho lo cual , el sexo es peligroso porque la búsqueda del placer tan fácil de obtener , se convierte en una adicción .

Un caballo , un delfín, un perro , un jabalí .. no tienen manos y por lo tanto aunque quisieran , no podrían autosatisfacerse .

El empeño de las civilizaciones desde hace muchos miles de años , fue APACIGUAR AL MONO LOCO PAJILLERO que todos llevamos dentro.

Las tribus actuales africanas , que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra , hacen terribles circuncisiones a los niños , en la ideación de que eso puede dificultar de alguna manera la obsesión y como todo el mundo sabe, extirpan el clítoris de las niñas por lo mismo .

Todas las doctrinas posteriores , convirtieron en delito y pecado cualquier tipo de sexo que no fuese el sexo procreador en el ámbito del matrimonio , siempre por el bien del individuo y del conjunto de la sociedad.

Para que se entienda se vio el sexo como el consumo de heroína actualmente , y que causaba graves problemas cuando las agrupaciones de humanos comenzaron a hacerse más numerosas . Madres y niños abandonados, enfermedades venéreas , graves conflictos por celos que acababan en matanzas .

- NO CODICIARAS LA MUJER DE TU PRÓJIMO , NI SU CASA, NI SU MULA , NI NADA QUE NO SEA TUYO !!

esta cita que se le atribuye a Moisés "dictada por dios " , es obviamente mucho más anterior, que él recogió en su decálogo de las leyes más importantes y de obligado cumplimiento , y así funcionó hasta esta generación de españoles , algo único en la historia de la humanidad , salvo Sodoma y Gomorra y alguna isla de piratas del caribe que también fue destruida por terremotos y huracanes

De haber existido, Moisés sería un personaje de origen desconocido, criado en la corte de los faraones (su nombre es egipcio y la leyenda habla de un niño abandonado y salvado de las aguas del Nilo). Parece ser que, hacia 1230 o 1250 a. C., Moisés se retiró a meditar al Sinaí, donde creyó recibir un mensaje divino que le ordenaba liberar a los judíos refugiados en Egipto y sometidos a duras condiciones de cautiverio. Consiguió unificar a varios clanes hebreos partidarios de regresar a Palestina e iniciar con ellos un largo viaje hacia la «Tierra Prometida», huyendo de la persecución del faraón egipcio Ramsés II.

La extravagante estilo de vida de Port Royal , algo que hoy nos podría parecer normal, llegó a un abrupto final el 7 de junio 1692, cuando un terremoto y un tsunami causaron que dos terceras partes de la ciudad fueran tragadas por el mar. Siguió una serie de incendios y huracanes








*Port Royal o la “Ciudad más malvada de la Tierra”*
Port Royal fue fundada en 1518 por los españoles frente a la bahía de Kingston, localizada en una isla arenosa donde los españoles solían carenar sus barcos
www.nauticalnewstoday.com



RESUMIENDO :

A nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurre tocar el pene de un perro . Nunca debe descubrir su sexualidad y se debe reprimir cualquier conducta instintiva , puesto que de ser consciente del chute eléctrico , su mente cambiará para siempre . Dejará de ser un divertido y juguetón cachorro para buscar constantemente repetir.

EL DESEO ES EL RECUERDO DEL PLACER.

La nicotina estimula la parte del cerebro relacionada con la recompensa del placer y por lo tanto empezar a fumar en la infancia o adolescencia , se convierte en una identidad y el resto de la vida se pasará respirando humo con droga . ES LO MISMO .

superada la edad crítica de los 23 años , cuando se deja de crecer, si no se ha fumado antes , es muy difícil empezar después.

Las personas que orientan a los niños hacia " LA PÉRDIDA DE LA INOCENCIA " son unos criminales que les están destruyendo su presente , su futuro y la causa principal de tantas parafilias que convierten a las personas en peleles de sus vicios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 May 2021)

La inmensa mayoría de nosotros *somos unos inútiles que pasaremos por la vida sin pena ni gloria*, comiendo, cagando y poco más . da igual mujeres que hombres
sólo una ínfima cantidad de la población es relevante y sobresaliente
la inmensa mayoría hombres , así lo indica la estadística

hacer creer a las mujeres que su liberación es ser cajeras de supermercado o cualquier otra labor que puede desempeñar un hombre, es una estafa.

LOS HOMBRES NO PUEDEN PARIR.

*el papel de la mujer es ante todo la hembra de la especie humana *y por lo tanto madre de la siguiente generación de españoles, etíopes, chinos , árabes o de una pequeña tribu africana

estos bosquimanos llevan viviendo así desde principio de los tiempos , son los antepasados de los negros que llegaron a Europa y se hibridaron con los neandertales de los que descendemos.

por lo tanto pueden llevar así cien mil años y no hay ninguna razón para que duren cien mil años más si nadie va a molestarles.

imagínate que llega un grupo de feministas al poblado y le dice a las mujeres que las van a civilizar y que deben estudiar y les darán un trabajo para que no tengan que ir a por agua al río ni limpiar su cabaña ni tener hijos ...

*multiplica el mismo concepto por el millón de españolas entre 30 y 34 años y ya sabes a lo que me refiero y ya sabes lo que hay .*

puedes contárselo a tu jefa , que aunque fuese jefe , el mundo seguiría girando igual

lo que pasa es que no existirán ni sus hijos , ni los hijos de sus hijos , y el espacio del mundo destinado al genoma del que ella es depositaria , será ocupado por otros genomas más hábiles que ella para la supervivencia .

Ella es la última de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes que superaron la glaciación , las pestes reales , las guerras y las hambrunas.

LA ÚLTIMA !


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 May 2021)

Buena pregunta. 
Date cuenta que los machos de verdad, los musulmanes que heredarán nuestras tierras y serán los padres de la próxima generación de europeos , llevan la ropa floja y túnicas. 

El pantalón nace como prenda útil para cabalgar , pero inútil y castrador si se lleva a diario .

Incluso nuestros padres y abuelos llevaban esos pantalones flojos , precisamente por su comodidad . 

Pero todavía es más grave en las mujeres . La vagina debe estar todo el tiempo respirando , de ahí la existencia de las faldas ( que no llevaban bragas , que se inventaron muy recientemente pero con agujeros )


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Jul 2021)

#18



> Abrojo dijo:
> Me molaría ver a @ATARAXIO de profe de biología en algún instituto, aunque él se merece una cátedra por lo menos



Lo primero y fundamental que deben saber todos los niños , es que nacemos para una finalidad muy concreta :

*Nacer*, *crecer*, *reproducirse y morir* son las cuatro etapas de vida de todos los animales y que los humanos somos una especie más .

Somos los más inteligentes por ser parientes de los segundos más inteligentes : los chimpancés . A los cuales nos parecemos tanto como un cerdo a un jabalí o un pastor alemán a un lobo . Siendo mucho más diferentes las razas de perros entre sí ( siendo la misma especie ) que las diferentes especies de monos.

- La vida son ciclos reproductivos consecutivos .

- Cada especie tiene una esperanza de vida que le permita asegurarse de que por lo menos dos de sus hijos han llegado a edad reproductiva y han comenzado a reproducirse . Es decir, llegar a tener nietos.

- que no descendemos de los monos aún siendo una de tantas especies puesto que la evolución no es algo lineal sino algo circunstancial. Descendemos de los antepasados de los monos , es decir del _Juramaia Sinensis_ una especie de musaraña, de los reptiles, anfibios , peces , cnidarios , anémonas y bacterias .

- Que hemos sido cada uno de esos antepasados en el pequeño mar que es el vientre de las madres en donde se repite el milagro de la vida , cuando una célula se comió a otra hace 4.000 millones de años y en vez de digerirla la fundió consigo misma naciendo el primer ser pluricelular : LUCA .

- que todos los seres vivos que existen en la tierra, las algas = los árboles , los crustáceos = los insectos , los pulpos, los peces = anfibios = reptiles = las aves y mamíferos descendemos de ese microorganismo que logró sobrevivir y reproducirse.

- que actualmente en España, se ha instaurado una secta satánica contrario a los más básicos principios de la naturaleza que pretende deconstruirnos como lo que realmente somos , para convertirnos en herramientas productivas y esclavizarnos.

- que han cambiado el sentido de la vida y han hecho creer que es :
inmigrar, trabajar , follar, trabajar, drogarse, follar, trabajar, drogarse, follar, trabajar ... pagar impuestos lo equivalente a la mitad de nuestro tiempo de vida ... y morir.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2021)

LA VIDA , sea en los humanos , en los pollos que nos comemos , en un piojo, un topo , una lombriz intestinal, un pez abisal , una bacteria ... no se sabe lo que es.

No se sabe si es energía que envuelve a materia o al revés . Se sabe lo que es la muerte que es la no vida . donde ese compuesto orgánico deja de funcionar y empieza a pudrirse inmediatamente.

Cada especie vive un tiempo suficiente para asegurarse de que sus crías a su vez empiecen a tener crías , puesto que el sentido de la vida es transmitir el genoma . Sólo somos envases para proteger las instrucciones de la vida . La reproducción y la muerte es un plan renove de ese ecosistema que son los cuerpos.

Todos vamos a morir . es solo una cuestión de tiempo . Aunque tú no lo reconozcas, en lo más profundo de tí crees que eres inmortal y te aferras a supersticiones que confirmen esa absurda suposición.

Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida , sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2021)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-negros-eran-blancos-y-los-blancos-eramos-negros-razones-de-los-cambios-de-color-de-la-piel-durante-la-evolucion-de-las-razas.1578566/page-7#


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Oct 2021)

#educacion #cienciaentiktok #aprendeentiktok | TikTok


207.2K me gusta,6.8K comentarios.Video de TikTok de BiologiaDesdeCero (@biologiadesdecero): «#educacion #cienciaentiktok #aprendeentiktok». sonido original - BiologiaDesdeCero.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2021)

Vestigialidad humana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ene 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/las-vaginas-son-grandes-y-elasticas-no-para-que-quepan-penes-grandes-sino-para-que-salgan-bebes-cabezones-que-no-les-enganen.1231508/page-11


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jun 2022)

Gallinas y humanos comparten un 60% de sus genes


La secuenciación del genoma del pollo abre nuevas vías de investigación sobre los virus, el cáncer y el envejecimiento




elpais.com













Gallinas y humanos comparten un 60% de sus genes


La secuenciación del genoma del pollo abre nuevas vías de investigación sobre los virus, el cáncer y el envejecimiento




elpais.com













Los genes que convierten a los loros en los humanos del mundo de las aves (Published 2018)


Los loros y algunas otras aves longevas comparten cambios en un conjunto de 344 genes que participarían en diversos procesos que influyen en la esperanza de vida, como la forma en que el cuerpo de las aves repara el ADN, afronta el cáncer o controla el crecimiento celular.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

130 frases sobre la muerte y el más allá


Te proponemos 130 frases sobre la muerte y el más allá para reflexionar acerca del duelo, el fin de la vida, la agonía y los propósitos que le dan sentido.




psicologiaymente.com


----------



## FeiJiao (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lo primero y fundamental que deben saber todos los niños , es que nacemos para una finalidad muy concreta :
> 
> *Nacer*, *crecer*, *reproducirse y morir* son las cuatro etapas de vida de todos los animales y que los humanos somos una especie más .



¿Que ocurria si absolutamente todos los humanos se reproducen (2 hijos o mas)
??

La poblacion crecera exponencialmente y recuerda que a toda subida exponencial le sigue una caida exponencial...







Cuando la comida, agua y demas recursos basicos no alcancen para una sociedad que no para de reproducirse y crecer.. ¿Empezaran las peleas a muerte y genocidios por la disputa de los recursos?

La nacion que logro un modelo familiar mas exitoso y expansivo fue, evidentemente China. Seguramente se dieron cuenta de este problema y por eso realizaron esterilizaciones masivas y forzosas en la decada de los 1970's


----------



## Kenthomi (18 Jul 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> Vaya, Ataraxio, no pensaba que fueras un magufo y creyeras en esas chorradas. A mí eso de que otras civilizaciones vivan con nosotros me parece una afirmación demasiado fuerte como para aceptarla sin una mínima prueba, y más ahora que todo apunta a lo contrario, y no hay evidencia alguna de civilizaciones pasadas hasta el momento. De hecho, desde que proliferaron los móviles con cámara, desaparecieron los OVNIS.
> Otra cosa es la necesidad que tenemos de racionalizar las cosas y darles una explicación... por absurda que sea.



Eso que te crees tu que desaparecieron los ovnis jejeje si si


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> ¿Que ocurria si absolutamente todos los humanos se reproducen (2 hijos o mas)
> ??
> 
> La poblacion crecera exponencialmente y recuerda que a toda subida exponencial le sigue una caida exponencial...
> ...



Eso es falso como tantas cosas que hacen creer los chinos . Son expertos en mentir para conseguir sus fines .

" el arte de la guerra consiste en el engaño . En vencer sin luchar " 
( general Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años ) 

China ha pasado en pocos años a tener ¡ MIL CUATROCIENTOS MILLONES DE HABITANTES !!!!! siendo un territorio igual que Europa o Estados Unidos. Y todos son chinos y patriotas . No como en Europa que es un picadillo de regiones enfrentadas y con millones de inmigrantes o Estados Unidos que poco falta para una guerra civil entre tanta amalgama de razas - ideologías y religiones 















Así cambia el mapamundi cuando ajustas los países a su tamaño real y no a la proyección de Mercator


Mercator sacrificó la exactitud geográfica por precisión navegante. En el camino asentó como canon un mapa que engrandece a algunos países en claro detrimento...




magnet.xataka.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

que haya tanta gente que crea patrañas espiritistas y de ultratumba es fruto del narcisismo e ignorancia. 

A todo el mundo le gusta sentirse especial y superior. Sobre todo a la gente con complejo de inferioridad que dándose cuenta de su posición en la sociedad le gusta imaginar que es más que cualquier otra especie : UN SEMIDIOS .

¿ Qué has hecho tú en la vida que te diferencia de un mono ? ¿ qué has aportado tú a la humanidad o a la civilización ?

y ya no digamos si sigues evolucionando tu enfermedad mental que entonces ya serías más estúpido que cualquier otro animal .

¿ qué es más listo : un ratón o un subnormal que haya nacido subnormal ?


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Quizás te creas más inteligente que Sadhguru, quien sabe !
> 
> lo que está claro es que este hombre no ha probado la carne en su vida y ahí está



Ataraxio cuidado con tu Sadhguru querido que es un lacayo más de los tecnócratas...
Mira como le da besitos a klaus schwab...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Ataraxio cuidado con tu Sadhguru querido que es un lacayo más de los tecnócratas...
> Mira como le da besitos a klaus schwab...



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice. 

El ser humano es una especie invasora . Una plaga que extermina o otras especies y ocupa sus ecosistemas . 

Es imprescindible reducir la población mundial a la mínima expresión sobre todo en aquellos países cuya explosión demográfica es incontenible. 

Sadhguru tiene el valor de predicar para su gente la más prolífica del mundo y es a ellos a quien va dirigido el mensaje. 

Yo predico para la mía : la más estéril de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que dice.
> 
> El ser humano es una especie invasora . Una plaga que extermina o otras especies y ocupa sus ecosistemas .
> 
> ...



Entonces tu eres quien critica la bomba Gay y a la vez la respalda... 
Ese santon estará encantado de ver hombres practicando la sodomía o mujeres amamantar a sus gatos... 

Si la población ha de reducirse se logrará naturalmente, y no con ningún planificador... 

¿Eres malthusiano?


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Jul 2022)

@ATARAXIO salvó que el ser humano u otro animal tecnológicamente avanzado construya una arca de Noé sideral que lleve a toda la vida fuera del sistema solar antes de su fin, toda vida en la tierra está condenada a desaparecer...
Otra cosa sería una vida de silicio, robótica que pudiera huir por el espacio en busca de su supervivencia...

No pienses en esa cosa del hombre que tiene que salvar la naturaleza, la naturaleza se salva sola todos los días y el que seamos una plaga no es malo, existen muchas plagas y esa es su manera oscilante de existencia...


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> La teoría de la evolución de Darwin no es una teoría que proponga una explicación natural a la evolución



Lo que toca leer, y encima presumiendo.
Anda ya vuelve al medioevo


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Entonces tu eres quien critica la bomba Gay y a la vez la respalda...
> Ese santon estará encantado de ver hombres practicando la sodomía o mujeres amamantar a sus gatos...
> 
> Si la población ha de reducirse se logrará naturalmente, y no con ningún planificador...
> ...



la evidencia es que en pocos años ha habido una explosión demográfica inconcebible derivada de la producción intensiva de alimentos ( gracias al descubrimiento del amoniaco y otros inventos tecnológicos como las cosechadoras ... ) . Esto unido al abaratamiento de las medicinas en concreto los antibióticos - han conseguido este boom de seres humanos en territorios donde no debería haber tantos. 

África no debe industrializarse ! Es el reservorio de la vida animal y de los humanos . Las tribus llevan allí desde principio de los tiempos en un armonía con el ecosistema y eso es lo que les permite sobrevivir . Si desaparecen las tribus se perderá esa valiosa forma de vida. 

" Un virus más contagioso y mortal " podría terminar con todos los humanos si nos convertimos en animales domésticos como pollos de granja . 
También una guerra nuclear o " lo que está pasando en Ucrania " pero en la lucha por los recursos. 

NO SON LOS EUROPEOS LOS QUE DEBEN DESAPARECER sino aquellos que proliferan sin control ( pero lo mismo piensan ellos : las tierras de Ucrania y el resto de Europa son el territorio codiciado por musulmanes - chinos - africanos ... ) 


13 de octubre de 1908, el químico alemán Fritz Haber registró la patente del amoniaco. Por primera vez se conseguía solidificar el nitrógeno de forma eficaz y estable. Los científicos sabían que era el nutriente básico de las plantas, pero su estado gaseoso (supone el 78% de la atmósfera) impedía aprovecharlo. A comienzos del siglo pasado, las únicas formas sólidas de nitrógeno en estado natural eran el guano peruano y el salitre o nitrato de Chile. Pero su producción era insuficiente para satisfacer las demandas de la agricultura moderna.


Lo que patentó Haber fue un proceso por el que obtenía NH3 de la combinación de hidrógeno y nitrógeno a alta temperatura y presión en presencia de un catalizador como el óxido de hierro. La inmediata aplicación industrial del sistema por parte de Carl Bosch permitió la independencia agrícola de Alemania cuando, durante la I Guerra Mundial, los aliados bloquearon sus suministros de nitratos orgánicos.

Los dos químicos recibieron sendos premios Nobel por su proceso Haber-Bosch. Hoy en día se producen 150 millones de toneladas métricas al año, el 80% destinadas a alimentar las tierras de cultivo.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (18 Jul 2022)

Menudo rollo se traen con la teoria de la evolución. Otro cuento chino para encubrir y despistar sobre lo que no se quiere que sepamos, y es que las especies animales seguramente hayan salido de un laboratorio. En lo que respecta al ser humano, seguro que es así.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Nacer*, *crecer*, *reproducirse y morir* son las cuatro etapas de vida de todos los animales y que los humanos somos una especie más .



esto lo explicaron bien claro en su momento; en el cole; y esa frase se grabó mucho mejor que lo que era un mitocondrio y otras cosas por el estilo

me acuerdo que me pareció una definición algo reductiva de la vida, pero en definitiva, certera


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @ATARAXIO salvó que el ser humano u otro animal tecnológicamente avanzado construya una arca de Noé sideral que lleve a toda la vida fuera del sistema solar antes de su fin, toda vida en la tierra está condenada a desaparecer...
> Otra cosa sería una vida de silicio, robótica que pudiera huir por el espacio en busca de su supervivencia...
> 
> No pienses en esa cosa del hombre que tiene que salvar la naturaleza, la naturaleza se salva sola todos los días y el que seamos una plaga no es malo, existen muchas plagas y esa es su manera oscilante de existencia...



millones de años antes de que existiesen los monos que dieron origen al ser humano ...
ya existían todos los animales que seguirán existiendo millones de años después de que se extinga el ser humano.

De las muchas especies de homínidos que han existido en el mundo TODAS SE HAN EXTINGUIDO y no tardará en suceder lo mismo con la nuestra porque somos una especie débil que milagrosamente hemos proliferado. 

En el continente Americano no existió ningún ser humano hasta que empezaron a llegar hace unos miles de años . Allí nadie les echó de menos. 
Ninguna especie de mono de las muchas que allí viven evolucionó a gorila ni chimpancé. 

Existimos de casualidad y por lo mismo dejaremos de existir.


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Menudo rollo se traen con la teoria de la evolución. Otro cuento chino para encubrir y despistar sobre lo que no se quiere que sepamos, y es que las especies animales seguramente hayan salido de un laboratorio. En lo que respecta al ser humano, seguro que es así.



Seguro que el hombre lo creo bill gates tío!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todos descendemos
> 
> esto lo explicaron bien claro en su momento; en el cole; y esa frase se grabó mucho mejor que lo que era un mitocondrio y otras cosas por el estilo
> 
> me acuerdo que me pareció una definición algo reductiva de la vida, pero en definitiva, certera



para mi asombro han conseguido que esta generación de españoles no sea consciente de lo importante que es transmitir el legado genético de nuestros antepasados y la responsabilidad que tenemos al ser los últimos descendientes de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes. 

han hecho creer a lo españoles que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays .. y que eso es el sentido de la vida . 

chaladuras esperpénticas como lo de cambiar de sexo precisamente por la deconstrucción de la mujer como madre y que la identidad sexual es algo estético ( una tomadura de pelo propia de los niños de primaria que identificaban a las niñas por el pelo largo y los pendientes ) ... ahora también delegan en las nuevas cigüeñas el nacimiento de los hijos ( la invasión migratoria )


----------



## frankie83 (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> para mi asombro han conseguido que esta generación de españoles no sea consciente de lo importante que es transmitir el legado genético de nuestros antepasados y la responsabilidad que tenemos al ser los últimos descendientes de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes.
> 
> han hecho creer a lo españoles que la razón para emparejarse es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays .. y que eso es el sentido de la vida .
> 
> chaladuras esperpénticas como lo de cambiar de sexo precisamente por la deconstrucción de la mujer como madre y que la identidad sexual es algo estético ( una tomadura de pelo propia de los niños de primaria que identificaban a las niñas por el pelo largo y los pendientes ) ... ahora también delegan en las nuevas cigüeñas el nacimiento de los hijos ( la invasión migratoria )



Los últimos es un poco catastrófico pero no vamos bien encaminados, no


----------



## Covid Bryant (18 Jul 2022)

MAMARRAXIO creyéndose la ciencialogia oficialista.

Venimos de una protista jjajja


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Los últimos es un poco catastrófico pero no vamos bien encaminados, no



los últimos me refiero a los del presente. En la decisión de cada uno está ser el último neandertal .


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Todos los insectos descienden de los crustáceos de la misma manera que nosotros descendemos de los peces.

por lo tanto comer marisco es lo mismo que comer cucarachas. Ese liquido marrón que tanto te gusta chupar en la cabeza de los langostinos o las centollas es su contenido intestinal y su cerebro.

un longueirón es un gusano . Tiene sus ojos y su boca , su culo y los intestinos llenos de la basura de la que se alimenta es lo que te comes al ingerirlo . Los gusanos que viven en las cortezas de los árboles sin duda que tienen una alimentación más sana .

La carne - toda la carne - es la misma materia . La misma carne es la de los humanos que la de los cerdos . De hecho ya se hacen trasplantes de corazón . Cuando de niño asistía a la matanza de los cerdos y veía el despiece ... era una autopsia . Exactamente igual . Una valiosa lección de anatomía humana porque todos los órganos están colocados exactamente igual .

Mis tíos sólo veían comida pero yo veía órganos todavía palpitantes. Diseccionaba el corazón para ver como era por dentro . Mi tío el encargado de matar al cerdo presumía del certero puntazo en el corazón y luego me lo daba. También me asombraba la bolsita verde de la bilis que era lo único que no se comía. Ni siquiera se la comían los perros que merodeaban por allí haber si caía algo.

Fascinante el estómago por dentro y como los restos de comida iban descomponiéndose a lo largo del intestino delgado y grueso . Un olor apestoso el proceso de lavar las tripas para hacer morcillas y chorizos.

Los pulmones esponjosos . siempre sanos y rosas porque el cerdo no fumaba y era joven. Un año y medio aproximadamente. y las figuras geométricas de los riñones !

el cerebro se lo comía mi abuelo pues era un manjar exclusivo . se preparaba en tortilla con huevos. Yo también lo probé alguna vez . En la fecha no era consciente que era canibalismo .

Los pulmones de los fumadores son negros como el carbón .


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

la capacidad de producir alimentos es ilimitada.
De hecho el problema de los productores es su eficiencia gracias a los abonos y a la tecnología ... que provoca que caigan los precios y deje de ser rentable.

Mi abuelo con 6 vacas crió a 10 hijos y todos vivieron bien. Ahora una factoría lechera con 100 vacas y solo dos empleados porque está todo mecanizado se arruinan .

_*En 2021 cerraron 655 explotaciones de vacuno de leche pasando de 12.079 del mes de enero de 2021 a 11.424 en diciembre del mismo año, lo que significa que cerca de dos granjas cerraron cada día en nuestro país, según los datos del Ministerio de Agricultura.

En España cerraron 2 explotaciones de leche al día en 2021 - Agrodigital
La situación de bajos precios de la leche unida a los altos costes que afrontan las ganaderías, está provocando un continuo goteo de cierre de granjas en España. En 2021 cerraron 655 explotaciones de vacuno de leche pasando de 12.079 del mes de enero de 2021 a 11.424 en diciembre del mismo año...
.*_

millones de toneladas de trigo Estados Unidos regala a los países africanos no por generosidad sino para deshacerse de excedente que de otra manera tendrían que quemarlo.

En un reportaje sobre el hambre en África ...
el presidente de no sé qué país se quejaba de que el trigo donado por occidente arruinaba a la nación .

Argumentaba que al ser gratis los campesinos se arruinaban porque no vendían su cosecha y tenían que emigrar a las ciudades " a comer el trigo gratis " aumentando el problema de la pobreza.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

Dios es el determinismo biológico. El comportamiento programado. Simplemente que no lo supieron expresar así.

Por lo demás es la misma sabiduría.

Inventarse una vida después de la muerte fue siempre un consuelo para los que no supieron vivir la única vida que hay.

Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida solo recuerda que es un suceso breve


----------



## latiendo (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Dios es el determinismo biológico. El comportamiento programado. Simplemente que no lo supieron expresar así.
> Por lo demás es la misma sabiduría.
> Inventarse una vida después de la muerte fue siempre un consuelo para los que no supieron vivir la única vida que hay.
> Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida solo recuerda que es un suceso breve



Un suceso breve carece de valor si no puede subsistir.

El único valor personal que puede tener un suceso breve es su subsistencia o su recuerdo en algún lugar de tu ser. Si le quitas eso, entonces un suceso breve no es nada.

Amijo, alguien se ha tomado mucho empeño en hacerte creer que eres una mierdecilla intrascendente. Está claro que llegar a creer eso es más fácil para unos que para otros.

Yo no lo siento así. Para mí la creencia forzada y artificiosa es la tuya.

Solo puedo decirte una cosa: Recupera tu alma, chaval.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Un suceso breve carece de valor si no puede subsistir.
> 
> El único valor personal que puede tener un suceso breve es su subsistencia o su recuerdo en algún lugar de tu ser. Si le quitas eso, entonces un suceso breve no es nada.
> 
> ...



a un elefante en la selva de África
a un delfín en el océano 
al pollo que te comes 
incluso a una mosca que vuela a tu alrededor ... 

les importa una mierda tu trascendencia . 

Lo único que quieren es vivir su vida que para ellos es lo que más importa . 

Si no hay cielo para los pingüinos tampoco lo hay para los humanos. 

( No puedo entender como podéis creer supersticiones tan infantiles y saber escribir y leer ) 






Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


«En todas las épocas, los hombres más profundos han sentido piedad de los animales…» ( Buda - F. Nietzsche, Schopenhauer y cualquier persona digna ) el animal, dice Descartes, es sólo un autómata, una máquina viviente, «machina animata». Si el animal se queja, no se trata de un quejido, es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> incluso a una mosca que vuela a tu alrededor ...
> 
> les importa una mierda tu trascendencia .
> 
> Lo único que quieren es vivir su vida que para ellos es lo que más importa .



Es lógico que un mierdecilla intrascendente conozca y comparta los gustos de las moscas. Nada que objetar.


----------



## lefebre (19 Jul 2022)

No sé por qué pones fotos de negros al final, pero te has montado una buena película.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> Es lógico que un mierdecilla intrascendente conozca y comparta los gustos de las moscas. Nada que objetar.




*la mosca de la fruta y el ser humano comparten más del 60% de los genes*, lo que ha vuelto a este organismo perfecto para la investigación. 









De la mosca al humano, el genoma a través de las especies


Las técnicas de secuenciación genómica y los estudios de genómica comparativa están siendo un generador importantísimo de información sobre la biología de los seres vivos. Diferent




www.elmundo.es













Si pensabas que eras único, lo sentimos, eres un 99,9% igual a los demás


Los seres humanos tendemos a ser algo egocéntricos y a pensar que somos únicos y especiales, pero la triste realidad es que tan solo un 0,1% de pequeñas variaciones en




www.lavanguardia.com













De moscas y humanos - El·lipse
 

Humans i mosques compartim un 70% dels nostres gens. Aquesta similitud i la seva fàcil manipulació fan de la Drosophila melanogaster un dels organismes model predilectes dels investigadors.




ellipse.prbb.org


----------



## latiendo (19 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *la mosca de la fruta y el ser humano comparten más del 60% de los genes*, lo que ha vuelto a este organismo perfecto para la investigación.



Pues ya sabes, deberías comer mierda. Un millón de moscas no pueden equivocarse.


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Jul 2022)

Las ciervas observan como los machos luchan entre sí para entregarse al vencedor.

Las humanas y otras hembras promiscuas se dejan copular por cualquiera para que los machos no luchen hasta el punto que puedan matarse.

La lucha ocurre dentro de la vagina .

( ese mismo instinto se ve en la llamada prostitución que consiste que infinitos machos copulan con la misma hembra sin que los machos se peleen ni les importe )

*Hay que tener claro que una hembra humana ( igual que las ballenas - elefantas - gorilas ....) solo puede quedar preñada en un momento muy puntual entre largos ciclos de varios años . EL RESTO DEL TIEMPO O ESTÁ EMBARAZADA O AMAMANTANDO A UN BEBÉ ( la lactancia inhibe la fecundación ) por lo tanto el sexo que tenga es solo un juego.
A diferencia de otras hembras que su deseo sexual depende de un ciclo hormonal ... las humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y de esa manera impedir que los machos que quisieran copular no matasen a las crías del anterior para provocar la ovulación y el estado de celo.

" UNA OSA O UNA LEONA ... NO SE DEJA COPULAR SI NO ESTÁ EN CELO "*


El coito humano es un acto primero de ANTICONCEPCIÓN y después de fecundación.

El pene hace de émbolo para hacer el vacío con el glande y extraer el semen del anterior del útero y luego expulsar con fuerza el primer chorro para que llegue lo más profundo posible y el resto del semen es para atascar y dificultar la extracción al siguiente ( esto sucede con todas las hembras promiscuas incluso en los insectos ) .

HAY DOS FORMAS DE COMPETIR POR LA FECUNDACIÓN :

- Peleando los machos por las hembras como por ejemplo los gorilas que tienen un pene casi invisible
- luchando dentro de la vagina de las hembras con el método expuesto . De esa manera se evita que los machos se maten entre sí como sucedió con todas las especies de humanos que se han extinguido .

existen los gorilas porque no son capaces de usar palos y piedras . Sus rituales de lucha no son mortales.

Es difícil el proceso . por eso dura un buen rato : saca - saca- saca- saca . Es como masticar la comida . Instintivamente después de un rato masticando la lengua detecta que ya está preparado el bolo alimenticio para deglutir. COMER NOS DA PLACER igual que el sexo ( la gula y la lujuria )

No es la comida sino el chute bioquímico con el que nos recompensa nuestra mente por hacer algo que nos permite sobrevivir como individuo.
El deseo y el placer sexual va enfocado a que sobreviva la especie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ago 2022)

De las aletas a las manos: el vínculo evolutivo entre las personas y los peces (Published 2016)


Un equipo de investigadores de la Universidad de Chicago informó que nuestras manos no solo comparten una fuerte conexión evolutiva con las alas de los murciélagos o las pezuñas de los caballos, sino también con las aletas de los peces.




www.nytimes.com





todos somos el mismo ser . Cambiamos un poco por fuera pero tenemos la misma estructura que ha evolucionado para adaptarse a diferentes medios y formas de vivir ( alimentarse / reproducirse / perseguir a las presas / huir de los depredadores )

Hasta las alas de los pollos ( de todas las aves ) si te fijas al comerla . tienen los mismos huesos cúbito y radio lo que indica claramente que descendemos del mismo ser.

no se cuenta o no se explica o no se concibe porque es demasiado perturbador entender que estamos maltratando y nos estamos comiendo a individuos inteligentes y conscientes de si mismos que quieren vivir como cualquier persona. De hecho un ratón es mucho más inteligente que un autista ( al que no nos comemos y no entiendo la razón )


----------



## Seren (1 Ago 2022)

Esta conversación da por supuestas cosas que considero erróneas

La imaginación humana, pensamientos, creeencias y cualquier configuración abstracta que tiene nuestro cerebro de crear es algo real, son impulsos eléctricos y energía tan reales como una piedra.

El ser humano se distingue de otras especies por su capacidad de abstracción, recreación de entornos virtuales en su cerebro y luego la creacion de medios para llegar a esos objetivos.

Un civilización X que que cree en un dios que está situado en otra galaxia quizás creará la tecnología necesaria para llegar a ella y lo consiga.

Una civilización Z que acaba creyendo que es un simple ente más de la naturaleza y del libre albedrío se acabará fundiendo y desapareciendo en ella.

En realidad al final la vida es ir sobreviviendo y dominando al entorno que lo rodea, y la civilización X lo hace y la otra no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ago 2022)

Seren dijo:


> Esta conversación da por supuestas cosas que considero erróneas
> 
> La imaginación humana, pensamientos, creeencias y cualquier configuración abstracta que tiene nuestro cerebro de crear es algo real, son impulsos eléctricos y energía tan reales como una piedra.
> 
> ...



confundes civilización con individuo 

¿ qué has inventado tú ? ¿ qué has aportado tú al mundo que te distinga de un gato que vive como mascota en un piso ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. 

Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera , buscar comida, pareja y criar a sus hijos , el autista no podrá sobrevivir ni unas horas .

entonces ¿ qué es lo que determina el endiosamiento del ser humano ? 

para el ratón , él es el centro del mundo . Su especie también es la más importante y todas las demás son un incordio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

*Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA*


----------



## Karlb (7 Ago 2022)

Te adoramos Luca


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Te adoramos Luca



existe en cada una de tus células . 
*
Para clonar animales, primero se extrae el ADN de una célula del animal y se introduce en un óvulo vaciado de material genético. El óvulo se incuba artificialmente en el laboratorio hasta que se implanta en una hembra que, tras el tiempo de gestación correspondiente a cada especie, da a luz al individuo clonado.

cada una de las células de tu cuerpo tiene la capacidad de replicarte. *


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Ago 2022)

Es posible que los neandertales de los cuales descendemos la raza blanca, su dimorfismo sexual fuese mucho más pronunciado que en los negros .

Somos híbridos de ambas razas y por lo tanto las características de neandertal están muy difuminadas y son aleatorias según la cantidad de genes de esa especie que tenga cada individuo. 

Tenemos mucho más de negro que de neandertal , pero todo lo que nos diferencia de los negros, lógicamente es de neandertal. 

En relación a la esperanza de vida , es una falacia. 
Todas las especies tienen una esperanza de vida determinada desde hace cientos de miles de años : las jirafas, los rinocerontes, las ballenas, las tortugas ... los chimpancés !! y es a nuestros parientes chimpancés a los que les debemos nuestra esperanza de vida que se ha ido alargando con el paso de las generaciones porque los hombres ancianos podían seguir fecundando hembras jóvenes gracias a su prestigio en la tribu. 

Somos descendientes de los alfa y los jefes . 
Todas las hembras existen para tener hijos , incluso las que son poco afortunadas genéticamente , pero los machos existen para competir entre sí. 
Sólo una mínima proporción serán padres de los hijos . Eso no quita que en la especie humana los machos se emparejasen , pero a la hora de la verdad , esos 3 días donde el óvulo está maduro para ser fecundado cada 3 años , ahí la hembra buscaba al macho alfa engañando a su pareja. 

La esperanza de vida de los humanos ha sido la misma que ahora desde hace decenas de miles de años . Lo que falsean las estadísticas es que más individuos pueden llegar a esa ancianidad programada en nuestros genes. Es absurdo hacer ese cálculo metiendo a los bebés que se mueren . Si fuese así , podríamos añadir a los millones de bebés abortados en Europa y la esperanza de vida sería menor que en Somalia. 

Es como si dijésemos que la esperanza de vida de los pollos es de dos meses , por el hecho de que a esa edad se envían al matadero. 

De hecho se debería añadir a los perros y los gatos que sustituyen a los hijos y cuya esperanza de vida es de 10 años. Técnicamente y emocionalmente cuando se le muere el gato a una solterona, es como si se le muriesen los 6 hijos a una nigeriana .


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

Luca, la bacteria que podría explicar el origen de la humanidad (Published 2016)


Un grupo de científicos alemanes hizo un retrato genético del antepasado de todos los seres vivos, el cual aclara en gran medida el misterio de cómo surgió la vida en la Tierra. Lo llamaron Luca, el"último ancestro común universal".




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

[Libros que nos inspiran] 'Vacas, cerdos, guerras y brujas' de Marvin Harris


Lo que hace este libro es, fundamentalmente, ampliar tu perspectiva. Una persona con mirada rectilínea se reconoce enseguida: es la primera en decir que...




www.xatakaciencia.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

“Somos monos, no venimos del mono” Juan Luis Arsuaga , paleoantropólogo, dixit


a La extraordinaria capacidad que tiene la especie humana de acumular grasa alrededor de su cuerpo, es similar a las jorobas de los camellos. Son reservorios de nutrientes que permite pasar largos periodos de hambruna , que fueron lo normal durante decenas de miles de años. Nuestros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

las aves descienden del tiranosaurio rex .

La imagen absurda de ese dinosaurio en parque jurásico es falsa .

Los tiranosaurios no tenían patitas , eran alas como la de las avestruces y las usaban para aumentar su velocidad y cazar a las presas y lógicamente estaban cubiertos de plumas.

Sólo hay que ver un pollo para darse cuenta de " las patitas "


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Sep 2022)

> Tales90 dijo:
> Si tan parecidos somos por qué todos los grandes simios tienen 48 cromosomas(chimpance, orangutan, gorila, etc) y nosotros tenemos 46?? Ellos no han cambiado y nosotros sí??



interesante pregunta :

se observó que más o menos *en el centro de nuestro cromosoma 2 existen secuencias de ADN teloméricas y subteloméricas *(normalmente presentes solo en los extremos de los cromosomas, pero no en zonas internas) (2). Con ello se aclaraba que la fusión de los dos cromosomas habría sido completa, es decir, extremo con extremo. Y cuando ya en nuestros días se ha podido disponer de los genomas humanos y los de los grandes simios se ha puesto de manifiesto cómo *el contenido genético de nuestro cromosoma 2* se corresponde con la suma de dos cromosomas de nuestros parientes simiescos.


*Nacemos prematuros porque tenemos un cerebro muy grande y no podríamos salir por el canal de parto : exogestación y neotenia*
Los humanos somos fetos de mono. La neotenia en los humanos fue una respuesta evolutiva para que los bebés pudiesen nacer prematuros ya que de otra manera no podrían salir por el canal del parto cuando los humanos evolucionaron para caminar sobre dos patas. El canal del parto se hizo estrecho y...




www.burbuja.info






*El origen de la especie humana: ¿una fusión cromosómica? | OpenMind*
Quizás una fusión cromosómica sea el origen de la especie humana. Manuel Rejón plantea esta tésis explicando el proceso en su artículo.




www.bbvaopenmind.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

Es posible que exista vida en muchos otros planetas, pero la estrella más cercana es Próxima Centauri es una estrella situada a *4,2 años-luz de la Tierra*. (Recordemos que un año-luz es la distancia que recorre la luz en un año y es una medida que se usa para indicar distancias entre estrellas).

Es decir que una nave a la velocidad de la luz tardaría en llegar a la tierra 4 años , pero la tierra es como una aguja en un pajar en el hipotético caso de que un planeta con vida inteligente en la órbita de esa estrella tuviesen naves espaciales que pudiesen viajar a esa velocidad.

En cualquier caso es completamente imposible que tengan forma antropomorfa .
Los humanos somos una de tantísimas especies que existen en la tierra. Desde mosquitos a ballenas , existen innumerables formas de vida conviviendo con nosotros, cada una con una inteligencia absoluta para su ecosistema.

De hecho no sé qué obsesión con seres extraterrestres cuando los que aquí habitan son fascinantes.

Los humanos somos así por se unos primates y por lo tanto con forma de monos.
Los monos son así por ser animales que evolucionaron en árboles .
Los vertebrados somos así por descender lo los reptiles y anfibios.
Los anfibios son así por descender de los peces.

Para que hubiese vida orgánica parecida a un ser humano ,tendría que ser un planeta agua y que hubiesen tenido una evolución exactamente igual que aquí algo que es completamente imposible por lo azarosa que fue.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los monos no evolucionaron a humanos en el continente americano



Pero eso ya lo sabíamos


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pero eso ya lo sabíamos



Los habitantes de América antes de que llegasen los europeos, lógicamente procedían de Asia a través del estrecho de Bering









Historia genética de los indígenas de América - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













ADN apunta al sur de China como origen de los nativos americanos


Por primera vez, los investigadores han conseguido secuenciar el genoma de antiguos fósiles humanos del...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA*




Y vivía en un segundo piso


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> las aves descienden del tiranosaurio rex .
> 
> La imagen absurda de ese dinosaurio en parque jurásico es falsa .
> 
> ...



La imagen falsa y absurda del tiranosaurio Rex , que lógicamente tenía sangre caliente como las aves porque era un ave, es una de tantas demostraciones de que la ciencia en muchos aspectos o miente o los intereses comerciales están por encima de la verdad.

Al agaporni sin plumas , sólo hace falta ponerle dientes en el pico para que fuese el tiranosaurio de las películas


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

antes de enviarte al ignore te voy a argumentar porque cualquier animal es más inteligente que tú. 

Si te sueltan en la selva , un ratón podrá sobrevivir y tú serás comida para los leones en poco tiempo a pesar de que te creas más de lo que realmente eres.

En vez de agradecer toda esta información que te es vedada, te empeñas en seguir siendo el subnormal que has sido toda la vida incapaz de aprender nada nuevo.

A la borregada no le pueden contar la verdad, es demasiado dura . Para mentes simplonas como la tuya no podrían asimilarla y les podría causar más angustia vital de la que tienen. La gente por lo general se pasa la vida fumando, bebiendo alcohol, comiendo sin hambre , buscando sexo y otras formas de drogarse para evadirse de su intelecto . Menos mal que les dan ocupaciones mecánicas y rutinarias convertidas en oficios y eso les distrae. 

Es posible que hayas pasado tu vida haciendo lo mismo que puede hacer una máquina mucho mejor que tú o que serás reemplazado por un robot en breve . Para que te des cuenta de tus limitaciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Y vivía en un segundo piso



Tú has sido esa bacteria en los cojones del tonto de tu padre antes de fundirte con el óvulo que esperaba en el útero de tu madre y allí repetiste todo el proceso evolutivo , que en tu caso quedó a medias.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú has sido esa bacteria en los cojones del tonto de tu padre antes de fundirte con el óvulo que esperaba en el útero de tu madre y allí repetiste todo el proceso evolutivo , que en tu caso quedó a medias.



Hombre ataraxio, si yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero te repites un poco, podrías esforzarte un poco más en hablar de otros temas y en pillar las bromas que hasta una bactería pillaría también. Yo te lo agradecería.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hombre ataraxio, si yo estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero te repites un poco, podrías esforzarte un poco más en hablar de otros temas y en pillar las bromas también. Yo te lo agradecería.



Ya hablo de todo , otra cosa es que tú lo leas. 

Creo que es fundamental ir desmontando las falacias con las que la mayoría de la gente condicionan su pobre vida. 
Que la gente sea consciente de la cantidad de mentiras con las que entretienen y engañan a las masas, les puede dar la oportunidad de ponerse al día y por lo menos vivir con más consciencia el resto de su vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

> UNGERN dijo:
> Siempre ha habido hombres con tendencias autodestructivas.
> 
> 
> ...



Los hombres que fueron abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías cuando eran bebés y no tuvieron el amor de madre, son más inseguros y sumisos.
Decía Angel Cristo :

" Puedes modular el carácter del tigre dependiendo del día que lo separes de su madre ; si lo quitas demasiado pronto será un gatito y no dará espectáculo, si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso . "

Una mala impronta en ese período crítico de la vida, que es el más importante, donde se producen las conexiones neuronales que regularán el carácter y el comportamiento del adulto, hacerlo mal condicionará la existencia de ese hombre en su paso por la vida. Es la razón principal de las parafilias y la ausencia del instinto reproductivo.

a veces la gente se olvida que somos un animal más y que respondemos ante los mismos estímulos y condicionantes. Eso lo saben las élites criminales que diseñan el modelo de sociedad para convertirnos en animales de circo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (23 Sep 2022)

latiendo dijo:


> *Todo lo físico tiene que ver con lo cuántico y esto incluye por supuesto a las células. El comportamiento de una célula está directamente relacionado con el comportamiento de sus partículas subatómicas.* Y esto independientemente de que a nivel macroscópico no se observen aparentemente fenómenos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.
> 
> Pero es que incluso se observan fenómenos macroscópicos que se puedan explicar con la Física Cuántica.
> 
> ...



Solo el mero hecho de la existencia de la vida es proceso que deriva de las leyes físicas del universo y que se rige por las leyes de la termodinámica a las cuales todos los objetos y los seres vivos estamos condenados y sujetos.

_
"Según *Jeremy England*, físico de 31 años del prestigiosoInstituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts (MIT), el nacimiento y la consecuente evoluciónde la vida están dictaminadaspor las leyes fundamentales de la naturaleza, esas que siempre han existido y que explican el comportamiento de los fenómenos que nos rodean.* "No es más distinto que las leyes que provocan que una piedra ruede por una cuesta",* advierte.

Las mismas leyes físicas quese presentan como responsables del origen de los seres vivos podrían explicar la formación de otras muchas estructuras de la naturaleza*, como los copos de nieve, las dunas de arena* o los vórtices planetarios "_









¿Por qué existe la vida? Una teoría sobre el origen del Universo asusta a los físicos


¿Existe la vida por casualidad? ¿Se trata de un colosal golpe de la fortuna o la suerte no tiene nada que ver en el origen del Universo? Jeremy England tiene su teoría




www.elconfidencial.com






La fotosíntesis es un proceso cuántico.









Confirman que la fotosíntesis es un proceso cuántico • Tendencias21


El secreto de la eficiencia del proceso de la fotosíntesis, clave para muchas formas de vida, podría hallarse en un mecanismo cuántico que, por primera vez en la historia, ha podido observarse en laboratorio gracias a una técnica denominada de espectroscopia electrónica de dos dimensiones...




tendencias21.levante-emv.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Solo el mero hecho de la existencia de la vida es proceso que deriva de las leyes físicas del universo y que se rige por las leyes de la termodinámica a las cuales todos los objetos y los seres vivos estamos condenados y sujetos.
> 
> 
> _"Según *Jeremy England*, físico de 31 años del prestigiosoInstituto de Tecnología de Massachusetts (MIT), el nacimiento y la consecuente evoluciónde la vida están dictaminadaspor las leyes fundamentales de la naturaleza, esas que siempre han existido y que explican el comportamiento de los fenómenos que nos rodean.* "No es más distinto que las leyes que provocan que una piedra ruede por una cuesta",* advierte.
> ...



Es evidente !

El hecho de que existan bacterias en aguas a más de 100 grados o tan ácidas que " sería imposible la vida ahí " , indica que no se sabe lo que es la vida. 

No se sabe si es energía que rodea a materia o al revés. 

Lo que sí se sabe es lo que es la muerte : la no vida.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (23 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA*
> 
> Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves.
> 
> ...



Vahh, siempre la misma mierda...., de hacerle caso a estos criminales terminarán por convencernos que descendemos de una bacteria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

La hembra humana es muy dependiente durante el embarazo y la crianza del bebé .
Somos animales nidícolas ( como los pájaros ) . La madre usa sus brazos como marsupio y el bebé pasa meses pegado a la teta. 

Tal es así que ese " hábito " instintivo de tener siempre un bebé en brazos , se manifiesta actualmente con la obsesión de las occidentales de llevar un bolso a todos lados. 

El bolso es el bebé fantasma que acarrean para calmar su mente torturada por una vida distópica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Sep 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Vahh, siempre la misma mierda...., de hacerle caso a estos criminales terminarán por convencernos que descendemos de una bacteria.



si hubieses leído algo, no sería necesario repetir que tú has sido esa bacteria en los testículos de tu padre antes de fundirte con el óvulo de tu madre y convertirte en LUCA.















LUCA, así era el microorganismo ancestral del que surgimos todos los seres vivos actuales


Tan sugerente como suena su nombre, el "último ancestro común" a todos los seres vivos es un ser vivo que habitó la Tierra hace millones de años. Más que el...




www.xataka.com













Último antepasado común universal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













LUCA, el primer ser vivo de la Tierra, era una bacteria


Un grupo de investigación español propone una nueva visión sobre el origen de la vida



www.abc.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Y tu qué sabes tanto los ciclos foliculares cuando crece el óvulo y después fase lutea de que organismo les viene eso?



Los machos somos hembras modificadas . 

Las hembras son ecosistemas para proteger al ovario que es lo que realmente importa y de donde sale la vida .

El ovario es una anémona . Somos cnidarios . 









Cnidaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Oct 2022)

¡Puta vida! Toda la vida diciéndonos que descendemos de un negro y ahora resulta que el negro, además, era espagueti.


----------



## Sardónica (1 Oct 2022)

Espera que me voy a creer lo que me cuenten los expertos científicos a estas alturas.
Un tiro en la luca.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Oct 2022)

Nos creo Dios y punto


----------



## Von Riné (1 Oct 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Nos creo Dios y punto



Puede, pero no directamente


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Nos creo Dios y punto



   

¿ y al resto de los seres humanos que se han extinguido ? 

¿ y a los dinosaurios y los peces abisales ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Nov 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/pienso-que-somos-seres-vivos-y-me-da-mal-rollo.1850447/


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2022)

la mano floja de los gays sujeta a un bebé imaginario igual que el bolso de las occidentales.


" la mano floja de los gays es porque sujetan a un bebé imaginario " esa parte del cerebro destinada a la reproducción, en los gays es de hembra . Todas las hembras desde nuestros antepasados primates hasta las africanas actuales, llevan un bebé sujetado en su pecho. En las occidentales el bolso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 11:41 AM)

Todo esto se entiende mejor si vamos al origen.
Los cuerpos, los llamados seres vivos, somos ecosistemas andantes para proteger al genoma. 
Somos un pequeño mar donde habita el ovario, que es la anémona de la que descendemos. 

Nosotros, los cnidarios, antes de ser anémonas fuimos bacterias y después babosas marinas y luego peces.
Ese mismo proceso se sigue produciendo hoy en día pues hemos sido un organismo unicelular en los testículos de nuestro padre y luego nos fundimos con el otro organismo que es el óvulo. Se repite un proceso milagroso en el que esos dos organismos formaron el primero pluricelular que se llama LUCA y del que todos descendemos. 

El orgasmo por lo tanto, ni siquiera lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces, ni siquiera las babosas sino la anémonas, que se ponen de acuerdo para soltar el semen y los óvulos al mismo tiempo. Si no fuese así se quedaría diluido en el mar y no sería posible la fecundación.

Ese proceso fisiológico que es el coito, no es voluntario sino un mecanismo como masticar la comida controlado por la bioquímica que nos dirige como autómatas, como a cualquier animal. El deseo sexual es un estado de hipnosis, como el de un sediento en el desierto cuya única obsesión es conseguir agua para poder sobrevivir. 

La reproducción es la razón de existir de todos los seres vivos. 








Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo

*Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo
Con esta práctica, los animales, que son hermafroditas, pugnan por ejercer de macho y poder así seguir fecundando*

Un equipo internacional de *científicos* ha descubierto que las* babosas de mar *se *apuñalan mutuamente *durante el* sexo *en lo que los expertos han definido como "un excepcional comportamiento de *apareamiento* traumático". En el trabajo, que ha sido publicado en Proceedings of the Royal Society B, los investigadores explican que el apareamiento de la babosa de mar comienza como muchos otros del mundo animal. Se trata de un juego lento en el que los dos amantes entrelazan sus cuerpos. Pero segundos después ambos ejemplares se apuñalan mutuamente en la cabeza, con un apéndice situado en el pene parecido a un estilete.

Con este comportamiento, inyectan sustancias químicas en el cuerpo de su pareja directamente en el* cerebro*, tratando de cambiar la conducta del otro en su propio beneficio. Como consecuencia de esta acción, los animales se quedan* bloqueados *uno junto al otro durante 40 minutos.

*Lucha por ejercer de macho*
Esta práctica atiende a que, aunque todas las babosas son* hermafroditas*, cada miembro de la pareja rivaliza por desempeñar el *papel de macho *durante el apareamiento con el fin de ser quien fecunde a más babosas. Tras la inyección, las babosas son reacias a seguir fecundando. De este modo, el ejemplar apuñalado se 'convierte' en la *hembra*. 






Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (Viernes a la(s) 11:45 AM)

Von Riné dijo:


> Puede, pero no directamente



Dios todo lo puede. Además, un pez nunca será un mono; un dragón nunca será un pájaro. Hay leyes de herencia y genética. La evolución no es científica, es solo una parida mental.


----------



## Larata (Viernes a la(s) 11:51 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ qué es lo que determina el endiosamiento del ser humano ?



La capacidad de ser consciente de sí mismo y la capacidad de transformar de forma radical el medio que lo rodea en su favor.


----------



## Julc (Viernes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

Venimos de un pez que salió del agua y no se murió.

Jaque mate, creacionistas.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Viernes a la(s) 12:41 PM)

latiendo dijo:


> Ni una sola forma de vida de este universo se debe al azar. El azar no es ninguna fuerza de la naturaleza.
> 
> Cuanto más sabemos de este mundo más nos damos cuenta de que el universo es como un gran tablero de ajedrez con sus reglas.
> 
> ...



pero que dios? que hay como 5 o 6 diferentes


----------



## Von Riné (Viernes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> . Hay leyes de herencia y genética. La evolución no es científica, es solo una parida mental.





Así es, hay leyes de herencia y genética que demuestran que las mutaciones de van heredando y por tanto, las especies van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo hasta derivar en otras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Julc dijo:


> Venimos de un pez que salió del agua y no se murió.
> 
> Jaque mate, creacionistas.



Un anfibio como la salamandra, es un pez con patas . Una transición entre los peces y los reptiles, todos ellos nuestros antepasados. 

De hecho además de que la mayoría de tus genes son igual que los de un reptil, ellos siguen vivos en tu cerebro. En nuestro núcleo accumbens. 
Todos sus miedos y sus deseos son los mismos que los tuyos. Sus emociones son las mismas. Su esquema de vida : buscar comida, buscar sitio para dormir, buscar pareja, criar a los hijos. .. poco más.


----------



## kronopio (Viernes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Un anfibio como la salamandra, es un pez con patas . Una transición entre los peces y los reptiles, todos ellos nuestros antepasados.
> 
> De hecho además de que la mayoría de tus genes son igual que los de un reptil, ellos siguen vivos en tu cerebro. En nuestro núcleo accumbens.
> Todos sus miedos y sus deseos son los mismos que los tuyos. Sus emociones son las mismas. Su esquema de vida : buscar comida, buscar sitio para dormir, buscar pareja, criar a los hijos. .. poco más.



Cómo puedes decir que los miedos de una salamandra son los mismos que los de un ser humano?Y los deseos?
Una salamandra nunca tendrá miedo al futuro ni empezará su jornada diurna recordando a sus antepasados y,de paso, haciendo una disquisición de la muerte.
Ni tampoco deseará nunca el bien de su prójimo,entendiendo esto como una muestra de amor sin reservas,ni tampoco deseará estar en paz consigo misma y con su entorno.Y así podríamos seguir poniendo ejemplos hasta aburrirnos.
Es tan ridícula esa teoría que la única posibilidad de que haya germinado en nuestras sociedades y esté tan arraigada es la no aceptación de que somos criaturas creadas "ex profeso",con conciencia de si mismas y con una tarea a realizar en este mundo,y que eso supone una responsabilidad ineludible.En cambio,la creencia de que somos una especie de animal más,culmen de una evolución determinista que no tiene fin le arranca al ser humano su más preciado tesoro,la libertad.
La teoría evolutiva,tomada a groso modo,esto es,que somos monos venidos a más,no deja de ser un ataque a una certeza eterna para dejar el terreno libre al relativismo moral.Es poner la ciencia al servicio de la propaganda.Es un cuento fantástico sin moraleja,para infantilizar al ser humano y hacerlo más maleable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

kronopio dijo:


> Cómo puedes decir que los miedos de una salamandra son los mismos que los de un ser humano?Y los deseos?
> Una salamandra nunca tendrá miedo al futuro ni empezará su jornada diurna recordando a sus antepasados y,de paso, haciendo una disquisición de la muerte.
> Ni tampoco deseará nunca el bien de su prójimo,entendiendo esto como una muestra de amor sin reservas,ni tampoco deseará estar en paz consigo misma y con su entorno.Y así podríamos seguir poniendo ejemplos hasta aburrirnos.
> Es tan ridícula esa teoría que la única posibilidad de que haya germinado en nuestras sociedades y esté tan arraigada es la no aceptación de que somos criaturas creadas "ex profeso",con conciencia de si mismas y con una tarea a realizar en este mundo,y que eso supone una responsabilidad ineludible.En cambio,la creencia de que somos una especie de animal más,culmen de una evolución determinista que no tiene fin le arranca al ser humano su más preciado tesoro,la libertad.
> La teoría evolutiva,tomada a groso modo,esto es,que somos monos venidos a más,no deja de ser un ataque a una certeza eterna para dejar el terreno libre al relativismo moral.Es poner la ciencia al servicio de la propaganda.Es un cuento fantástico sin moraleja,para infantilizar al ser humano y hacerlo más maleable.



Tú has sido esto. 

Todo lo demás que te atribuyes es fruto del narcisismo y antropocentrismo cartesiano.

Para cualquier animal, incluso una rata de alcantarilla o un pez abisal, el mundo gira en torno a él igual que sucede contigo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 2:48 PM)

kronopio dijo:


> Cómo puedes decir que los miedos de una salamandra son los mismos que los de un ser humano?Y los deseos?
> Una salamandra nunca tendrá miedo al futuro ni empezará su jornada diurna recordando a sus antepasados y,de paso, haciendo una disquisición de la muerte.
> Ni tampoco deseará nunca el bien de su prójimo,entendiendo esto como una muestra de amor sin reservas,ni tampoco deseará estar en paz consigo misma y con su entorno.Y así podríamos seguir poniendo ejemplos hasta aburrirnos.
> Es tan ridícula esa teoría que la única posibilidad de que haya germinado en nuestras sociedades y esté tan arraigada es la no aceptación de que somos criaturas creadas "ex profeso",con conciencia de si mismas y con una tarea a realizar en este mundo,y que eso supone una responsabilidad ineludible.En cambio,la creencia de que somos una especie de animal más,culmen de una evolución determinista que no tiene fin le arranca al ser humano su más preciado tesoro,la libertad.
> La teoría evolutiva,tomada a groso modo,esto es,que somos monos venidos a más,no deja de ser un ataque a una certeza eterna para dejar el terreno libre al relativismo moral.Es poner la ciencia al servicio de la propaganda.Es un cuento fantástico sin moraleja,para infantilizar al ser humano y hacerlo más maleable.



Deduzco que no eres un ignorante ni un analfabeto sino una víctima de tus creencias irracionales inculcadas en tu infancia. 
De la misma manera que si hubieses nacido en Arabia Saudita creerías otras tonterías igualmente absurdas.

Fíate de la evidencia no de creencias . 

Ya no solo la genética que demuestra que entre una rana y tú apenas hay diferencia, sino con lo que ven tus ojos 






El hombre y la rana comparten el 80% de los genes asociados con afecciones genéticas


Un equipo de científicos de EE UU ha secuenciado por primera vez el genoma de un anfibio, la rana occidental con garras. Los resultados, publicados en la revista Science, demuestran que esta rana comparte hasta el 80% de los genes humanos asociados con enfermedades genéticas.




www.libertaddigital.com




.


----------



## kronopio (Viernes a la(s) 4:42 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú has sido esto.
> 
> Todo lo demás que te atribuyes es fruto del narcisismo y antropocentrismo cartesiano.
> 
> Para cualquier animal, incluso una rata de alcantarilla o un pez abisal, el mundo gira en torno a él igual que sucede contigo.



El saber que yo he sido eso no me lleva a pensar que soy solo eso, sería una simplificación absurda.Yo no mido mi periplo por este mundo en términos de pura supervivencia biológica,y tu aseguraría que tampoco.
Es al contrario,tus argumentos tienen los cables cambiados.Es abstrayéndose de ese antropocentrismo cuando el ser humano sale de si mismo y topa con su límite,que es el conocimiento de Dios. Así ha pasado con tantos hombres de ciencia a los que no les cegó todo lo que iban descubriendo y cuando ordenaban todo el mosaico de lo que sabían y de lo que no sabían llegaban a la misma conclusión,que debe existir un creador y que,por analogía, nosotros somos creaciones.

Y creadores.Porqué la evolución dotaría al ser humano de la capacidad de crear?No tendría ningún sentido práctico, sería un derroche de tiempo y energía absurdo en esa lucha por la vida, una frivolidad que no cuadraría en un sentido determinista de la vida si la única pretensión fuese sobrevivir y no trascender.Es una mancha que resalta tanto como para dejar pasarla por alto,tan disonante con las capacidades de otras especies,algo que nos define de tal manera que no puede ser otra cosa que un "extra" que alguien nos ha insuflado a conciencia.

Ánimo,a todo ese amasijo de teorías materialistas que tienes solo les queda un soplido para deconstruirlas y darles forma y sentido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

kronopio dijo:


> El saber que yo he sido eso no me lleva a pensar que soy solo eso, sería una simplificación absurda.Yo no mido mi periplo por este mundo en términos de pura supervivencia biológica,y tu aseguraría que tampoco.
> Es al contrario,tus argumentos tienen los cables cambiados.Es abstrayéndose de ese antropocentrismo cuando el ser humano sale de si mismo y topa con su límite,que es el conocimiento de Dios. Así ha pasado con tantos hombres de ciencia a los que no les cegó todo lo que iban descubriendo y cuando ordenaban todo el mosaico de lo que sabían y de lo que no sabían llegaban a la misma conclusión,que debe existir un creador y que,por analogía, nosotros somos creaciones.
> 
> Y creadores.Porqué la evolución dotaría al ser humano de la capacidad de crear?No tendría ningún sentido práctico, sería un derroche de tiempo y energía absurdo en esa lucha por la vida, una frivolidad que no cuadraría en un sentido determinista de la vida si la única pretensión fuese sobrevivir y no trascender.Es una mancha que resalta tanto como para dejar pasarla por alto,tan disonante con las capacidades de otras especies,algo que nos define de tal manera que no puede ser otra cosa que un "extra" que alguien nos ha insuflado a conciencia.
> ...



Tú cuando pienses en humanos piensas en los logros de la tecnología, los cuales te atribuyes.

pero ¿ qué has hecho tú por el mundo qué te diferencia de un gato que dormita en un sofá ?
Él disfruta de lo mismo que tu. 

Cuando yo pienso en humanos pienso en un animal que está todo el día pensando en comer o copular.

En esos chavales que están todo el tiempo jugando a la play con la ilusión de matar a otros.


----------



## alabrasa (Viernes a la(s) 8:59 PM)

Grande Modrić.


----------

